# AF late? BFN? Wait with me. 9 BFP's!!



## Leinzlove

*Congratulations to our 9 's!! Thanks for giving us hope!! Have a H&H 9 Months!!*

:bfp: Mom to 2 :bfp: :angel:
:bfp: lola_90 :bfp:
:bfp: c1403 :bfp:
:bfp: Xautumno :bfp: 
:bfp: EliteArmyWife :bfp:
:bfp: Natcat86 :bfp:
:bfp: Krippy :bfp:
:bfp: unexpected212 :bfp:
:bfp: cb1 :bfp:



We aren't out! The :witch: hasn't showed to crash the party. 

So, we've had countless :bfn:'s. And we are late dpo. But, none of it matters, because we are either pregnant or we're not.

I'm 3 days late... Every test I've taken since Christmas Day has been :bfn:. I've spent the last days feeling out, sad and blue... 

So, wait with me... Our crazy extended 2ww. Don't forget theres still hope. And women have gotten later :bfp:'s. And ofcourse, don't forget that a missed period is one of the most reliable signs of pregnancy.

Here's hoping that the :witch: stays away and we all :bfp:!


----------



## CharlieO

I'll wait with you! I'm on CD37 of a 28 cycle, (new to this so didn't chart ov), a weeks worth of cramps, 3 BFNs, last one xmas eve! Decided to wait a whole week before i tried again (torture) - tomorrow if its BFN I'm giving up and waiting for my next AF! Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## dontworry

I will join you! I am now 16DPO and still have no AF. She's two days late!

Symptoms (not all relating to pregnancy symptoms! Just things that I am feeling in general lol):
-Occasional cramps, similar to what I get before AF.
-Minty weird feeling in back of throat, suspected symptom of,
-Acid reflux (never really had it before!)
-Restless sleep some nights
-Really vivid/realistic dreams (might be because I switched my room around)
-Pretty gassy (also normal for before AF)

I normally have a perfect 29 day cycle. I have taken like... four tests? All negative! Haven't ever gotten an indent line or ANYTHING. I had a freak out at 5dpo (way too early to test, I just happen to be addicted lol) when I picked up a test that was a few hours old and saw a line. Was just a dye leak, though, I believe! Boo!

Hope this wait is quick and we figure out what's going on!!
:dust: to all. :)


----------



## dontworry

I forgot to add two of the most important ones! Lol

-My nipples have been very sore
-My right nipple has leaked a milky white/clear liquid when I put a little pressure on the front top of my breast (like when I'm taking my bra off or putting it on) (I have also read this is normal for some women who have breastfed before, but I have no children; some people say they get this before AF but I have never in my LIFE had this happen before lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

CharlieO said:


> I'll wait with you! I'm on CD37 of a 28 cycle, (new to this so didn't chart ov), a weeks worth of cramps, 3 BFNs, last one xmas eve! Decided to wait a whole week before i tried again (torture) - tomorrow if its BFN I'm giving up and waiting for my next AF! Fingers crossed for us all!

I think you have a wonderful chance of seeing that :bfp: tomorrow! And don't give up! We aren't out until AF shows. I'm hoping she has the most wonderful of reasons to stay away for us both!



dontworry said:


> I will join you! I am now 16DPO and still have no AF. She's two days late!
> 
> Symptoms (not all relating to pregnancy symptoms! Just things that I am feeling in general lol):
> -Occasional cramps, similar to what I get before AF.
> -Minty weird feeling in back of throat, suspected symptom of,
> -Acid reflux (never really had it before!)
> -Restless sleep some nights
> -Really vivid/realistic dreams (might be because I switched my room around)
> -Pretty gassy (also normal for before AF)
> 
> I normally have a perfect 29 day cycle. I have taken like... four tests? All negative! Haven't ever gotten an indent line or ANYTHING. I had a freak out at 5dpo (way too early to test, I just happen to be addicted lol) when I picked up a test that was a few hours old and saw a line. Was just a dye leak, though, I believe! Boo!
> 
> Hope this wait is quick and we figure out what's going on!!
> :dust: to all. :)

I know, right! The symptoms. I usually also have a near perfect cycle. 27-28 days. I've been having cramps, increased Creamy CM (usually get 1-2 days before AF, frequent urination, sore boobs.) And I usually don't cramp until the first day of AF. 

I have taken a test every day since Christmas Day, except for today. Its so painful seeing :bfn:. No lines and I'm using 25 miu Internet Cheapy dip strips.

Hoping we both smile at the end of this 2ww with :bfp:! Lots & Lots of :dust:!


----------



## CharlieO

I think i'm over thinking it all again, I've had a couple of sharp pains on my (.)(.) this morning, both sides, almost like a short sharp cramp. tempted to test later - POAS addiction is not good!!!!


----------



## dontworry

I just had a really sharp pain in my right breast, and it's lingering here! I looked and there was more liquid there - if I am not pregnant I need to figure out what the heck is happening! It's so odd to me.


----------



## CharlieO

Its probably going to be a BFN and I'm going to feel rubbish... I've told myself this will be last test this cycle!


----------



## lola_90

Well im cd62!!! My af is ridiculously late and have tested bfn and bloods come back negative! Just have to wait for af to start.

Try and relax everyone, stress wont help believe me!


----------



## CharlieO

You are very right lola_90! Thats why i'm doing one more than calling it quits till the next AF!


----------



## DBZ34

Can I wait with you ladies? I'm in limbo too. AF is technically late, but BFN on my test yesterday at 13DPO. I haven't had a LP longer than 12 in the past three cycles. My temps are still high on my chart and no AF symptoms. But no real pg symptoms either. I have some gas, had a couple sharp pokes/pinches in the uterus area today and yesterday, and a couple of bb pains that come and go. Nothing else going on...but I'm hoping that a BFP is right around the corner....


----------



## teenah99

Count me in (not out)! 

5 days late, AF no where in sight. Got a super late positive OPK on CD27 of a normally 31 day cycle, followed by two days of killer cramps. BD'd late the night before positive OPK (it was turning positive) and two days after positive OPK (wish I had done it more, but I couldn't). This is our 3 month TTC after being on the Pill for 1.5 years. Always been regular 31-32 day cycles. This is my first cycle getting a positive OPK.

FX'd.

P.S. I am 9dpo and have ran through about 10 tests in the last few weeks. all BFNs, some with promising looking colored evaps (pink dye)??? UGH!


----------



## CharlieO

I bought the tests, currently burning a hole in my handbag at work..... just got to see if i can hold out till tomorrow morning!!! :)


----------



## butterfly0901

can i join u ladies please? :dust: to all Xxx


----------



## xautumno

I would like to join! AF is 3 weeks late as of today, & I have been cramping on & off for about 24 days. BBs slightly sore, but nothing to write Mom about. My wait isn't over until AF shows her ugly head! (With my luck, now that I said that, she will show up.)


----------



## CharlieO

Good luck all! x


----------



## DBZ34

xautumno said:


> I would like to join! AF is 3 weeks late as of today, & I have been cramping on & off for about 24 days. BBs slightly sore, but nothing to write Mom about. My wait isn't over until AF shows her ugly head! (With my luck, now that I said that, she will show up.)

Wow! 3 weeks late! Have you gone to the doc's and asked about it or are you just waiting to see what happens?


----------



## Ltoth

Oh you know I'm with you! :D 
Thanks for spreading your positivity with us all! 
You are right we arent out yet!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xautumno

I don't have a regular doc, as I don't have health insurance. OH & I were not technically trying to conceive, but my body might have decided otherwise. I've been to the health department & the ER. I've also taken several tests & obviously they're all negative. right now it's just a waiting game to see if I get my AF. my sister needed a blood test and found out she was 12 weeks pregnant. she didn't get a positive on a home test until she is about 6 months along. I also know several other people who didn't get positive until they were 9 to 12 weeks along.


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't give up! I hope we all get relief soon from our extended 2ww. I tested with FMU and :bfn:. It's so hard to keep our hopes up. But, we aren't out. I'm going to wait a few days, hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive. And if she stays away I'm going to test New Years Eve with a drugstore test.

I'm really not sure how reliable my internet cheap tests are. And I'm worried about how they were transported to my front door. They could've been left anywhere on thier way to Ohio. I know its a long shot. 

Here's hoping we get relief soon. Come on ladies, let's see those :bfp:'s!


----------



## butterfly0901

here's to seeing them :bfp: for New year :) I'm actually looking forward to :witch: if :bfp: doesn't arrive, I just wanna know now Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

butterfly0901 said:


> here's to seeing them :bfp: for New year :) I'm actually looking forward to :witch: if :bfp: doesn't arrive, I just wanna know now Xxx

Same here hun! I would rather it be a :bfp:! But, the :witch: would send relief at this point. I just want to know. Being in limbo sucks!

Wishing you a New Year :bfp:! Hope we all know sooner, rather than later!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

COME ON :bfp:'s! Ladies please update! Have you taken any tests lately? Symptoms?

Sorry, this was a duplicate post. Dang computer! So, I thought I'd edit and post something else.

Hang in there....


----------



## Ltoth

Hey no test.. but i think AF is really going to come today. I am happy with that though, because i honestly dont feel im pregnant and now i know my cycle better so i think next month will be successful!


----------



## JustWantOne

Same boat here! 16 dpo, bfn this morning, on and off nausea, sore boobs, and really tired. Feeling hopeless but happy to be here and ready for some good luck for all of us!


----------



## DBZ34

When is everyone planning on testing again? 

I just started getting pg symptoms tonight (sore bbs, backache, super sense of smell), though they could be AF symptoms too. Temp is still elevated. I think I'll wait until the 31st and then test with a FRER. By then, I feel like something should show up...hopefully.


----------



## Ltoth

AF just arrived!!! yay! on to next cycle :D


----------



## Ltoth

okay now i have a stupid question. How do you count how long your cycle is? It starts with the first day you start you period.. then does it end the day before you start your next or the day of?


----------



## prayingforbb

Okay so here I am on CD 59, a whole 27 days late!! Took a FRER 3 days ago with a BFN. That makes it about 5 BFN's total. I am NEVER this late, the most was about 2 days before. Definitely not 27. I have had quite a few symptoms, but I'm trying not to symptom spot just because I hate being obessesive (it makes it that much worse if it happens to be true that I'm not pregnant.)

I know what most will think, "By this time a BFP would show and you are totally out!" but I have HOPE. I have read and known many people who never showed positive or who had late positives. I have an appt with my OBGYN on January 14th! Here's to being patient! lol


OH and BTW, I took an OPK just for fun today and last night and both had two lines, but they were both not considered positive since the test line was not as dark as the control line, but is that normal to have LH this late in a cycle?? (Even if I skipped a period and on to my next cycle which next AF is due January 1st, I would be well past OV by now) Who knows... I'm new to the whole OPK thing... Thanks girls and GOOD LUCK + LOADS OF *STICKY* BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!! :)


----------



## Xenia

Hi ladies
can I wait with you...? I'm 16dpo and 1 day late for AF (Today is cd30). 
The wait is driving me crazy. Haven't tested yet because I can't bear to see the words 'not pregnant'. My cycles have been irregular lately, last month's cycle lasted 30 days which was unusually long but here I am again this month on cd30. FF is telling me to test on 1 Jan (what a date!) and am hoping I can hold out that long. 
Fx for you all. I dare not get my hopes up though, I was so upset last month.
x


----------



## butterfly0901

no tests yet, going buying one tomorrow, and my symptoms have disappeared, slight AF cramps but I've been having them a fortnight now :( dunno what to think, the waiting game is so frustrating Xxx


----------



## xautumno

prayingforbb said:


> Okay so here I am on CD 59, a whole 27 days late!! Took a FRER 3 days ago with a BFN. That makes it about 5 BFN's total. I am NEVER this late, the most was about 2 days before. Definitely not 27. I have had quite a few symptoms, but I'm trying not to symptom spot just because I hate being obessesive (it makes it that much worse if it happens to be true that I'm not pregnant.)
> 
> I know what most will think, "By this time a BFP would show and you are totally out!" but I have HOPE. I have read and known many people who never showed positive or who had late positives. I have an appt with my OBGYN on January 14th! Here's to being patient! lol
> 
> 
> OH and BTW, I took an OPK just for fun today and last night and both had two lines, but they were both not considered positive since the test line was not as dark as the control line, but is that normal to have LH this late in a cycle?? (Even if I skipped a period and on to my next cycle which next AF is due January 1st, I would be well past OV by now) Who knows... I'm new to the whole OPK thing... Thanks girls and GOOD LUCK + LOADS OF *STICKY* BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!! :)

I am right there with you, but 21 days late. Wish I knew what my body is thinking...


----------



## dontworry

No new symptoms here. I don't know when I'm testing again. I only have one test left, a FRER, and I don't want to "waste" it lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

prayingforbb said:


> Okay so here I am on CD 59, a whole 27 days late!! Took a FRER 3 days ago with a BFN. That makes it about 5 BFN's total. I am NEVER this late, the most was about 2 days before. Definitely not 27. I have had quite a few symptoms, but I'm trying not to symptom spot just because I hate being obessesive (it makes it that much worse if it happens to be true that I'm not pregnant.)
> 
> I know what most will think, "By this time a BFP would show and you are totally out!" but I have HOPE. I have read and known many people who never showed positive or who had late positives. I have an appt with my OBGYN on January 14th! Here's to being patient! lol
> 
> 
> OH and BTW, I took an OPK just for fun today and last night and both had two lines, but they were both not considered positive since the test line was not as dark as the control line, but is that normal to have LH this late in a cycle?? (Even if I skipped a period and on to my next cycle which next AF is due January 1st, I would be well past OV by now) Who knows... I'm new to the whole OPK thing... Thanks girls and GOOD LUCK + LOADS OF *STICKY* BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!! :)

Thanks for the inspiration! I also know we aren't out. Either way though I'm going crazy! Fingers Crossed that you have the most wonderful of reasons on why the :witch: is staying away.



Xenia said:


> Hi ladies
> can I wait with you...? I'm 16dpo and 1 day late for AF (Today is cd30).
> The wait is driving me crazy. Haven't tested yet because I can't bear to see the words 'not pregnant'. My cycles have been irregular lately, last month's cycle lasted 30 days which was unusually long but here I am again this month on cd30. FF is telling me to test on 1 Jan (what a date!) and am hoping I can hold out that long.
> Fx for you all. I dare not get my hopes up though, I was so upset last month.
> x

Its hard not getting your hopes up! When you could be carrying a miracle. And I know oh to well the heartache of a :bfn:. Hang in there! Lots & Lots of :dust: to you! 



Ltoth said:


> okay now i have a stupid question. How do you count how long your cycle is? It starts with the first day you start you period.. then does it end the day before you start your next or the day of?

Sorry the :witch: showed up. Now if only mine would come and we could be on the same cycle days. Could happen... All kinds of :witch: symptoms. But, I'm still holding out hope for that :bfp: Either way ending the 2ww will be relief at this point. It ends the day before you start AF, so it would end yesterday. Wishing you a wonderful January :bfp:. 



DBZ34 said:


> When is everyone planning on testing again?
> 
> I just started getting pg symptoms tonight (sore bbs, backache, super sense of smell), though they could be AF symptoms too. Temp is still elevated. I think I'll wait until the 31st and then test with a FRER. By then, I feel like something should show up...hopefully.

I'm testing in the morning as long as the :witch: doesn't show. I'm using Internet Cheapie Dip strips. I think my chances are promising. But, only one thing I can do... and that unfortunatley is wait...

Your symptoms sound very promising... What dpo are you? I usually have a regular cycle. I average 28 days. My longest in 5 cycles has been 29, and my shortest 27 days. This cycle is the first ever of 30 days and counting.

Hope we all get the :bfp: What a wonderful way to start and end a year. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

dontworry said:


> No new symptoms here. I don't know when I'm testing again. I only have one test left, a FRER, and I don't want to "waste" it lol.

I don't know how I missed this post when I was replying. I've been nauseated most of today and still feel like the :witch: is coming. Also still lots of creamy CM, sore boobs, pressure feeling like in my lower tummy, frequent urination.

If the :witch: plans on arriving. I would hope she would come immediatley and put me out of this waiting misery.

Hoping all you need is that one test left... and it reads :bfp:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies so AF was due today but this morning I only had like 2 drops of red blood after a bowel movement (sorry tmi) then I wore a pantyliner all day and all i had was a light smear of light brown blood. I don't have cramps andAF usually shows up dark red & heavy! I did just get off of bcp's last month and had my withdrawal bleeding at the beginning of this month could this just be a weird period since it's my first real period?


----------



## Leinzlove

Could be. Hard to tell. I don't know much about AF after coming off BCP. Some say its easy to get pregnant right away. While others say it takes time to get back to regular. If it wasn't bright red, I'd suggest maybe implantation.


----------



## CharlieO

Tested this morning.... think i got an evap :(


----------



## CharlieO

Ltoth said:


> AF just arrived!!! yay! on to next cycle :D

Hey Ltoth! I'm glad she showed up, I know you just wanted to move on to the next cycle. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

CharlieO said:


> Tested this morning.... think i got an evap :(

You're not out unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party. Hang in there.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies, I'm 5 days late on a 30day cycle. Done 2 IC's and a CBD, all negative, not a smidge of a line. No symptoms whatsoever till this morning when as soon as I got up I felt really sick, and was actually sick when I couldn't fight the feeling! I know I can't be cos of the 3 :bfn:


----------



## CharlieO

Leinzlove said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning.... think i got an evap :(
> 
> You're not out unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party. Hang in there.Click to expand...

Really think im out, an evap is still a BFN... just want AF to get here to start again now. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 5 days late on a 30day cycle. Done 2 IC's and a CBD, all negative, not a smidge of a line. No symptoms whatsoever till this morning when as soon as I got up I felt really sick, and was actually sick when I couldn't fight the feeling! I know I can't be cos of the 3 :bfn:

No, you aren't out unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party. We seriously have to get some :bfp:'s in here. No :bfn: makes you not pregnant, unless you didn't ovulate. Do you know if you've been ovulating? I've read threads where women didn't know they were pregnant until 24 dpo, just this month in this forum. Test results don't make you pregnant or not. As with the CBD, its a reliable test, however maybe you don't have enough HCG to test :bfp: on it yet. Lots & Lots of :dust:.

My update: I can't sleep. I talked with my hubby tonight about these green handled IC dip sticks I purchased on eBay. We then started looking them up in the pregnancy test forum here on Babyandbump. To find countless complaints about later :bfp:'s and false positives. We came to the conclusion that they aren't reliable. And I really need to take another test.

So, in the morning I'm taking CBP, and I'm so hoping I see that :bfp:. I think theres a really good chance. As I've felt like the :witch: was going to show up for the last three days. I'm also four days late for the :witch: and I've never been this late. My cycles average 28 CD, with 27 being my shortest and 29 my longest. I'm on CD 32. I'm so hoping this is it and we all end our extended 2ww's soon. Hoping it ends with :bfp:'s for us all.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks Leinzlove. I don't know if I O'd as OPK's don't work for me as I have PCOS. But my periods a very regular due on 24/25th every month. I'm just hoping I'm the exception and not the rule and I get my :bfp:

Hope you get your :bfp: too sending :dust: to all


----------



## CharlieO

Good luck! x


----------



## DBZ34

Leinzlove said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on testing again?
> 
> I just started getting pg symptoms tonight (sore bbs, backache, super sense of smell), though they could be AF symptoms too. Temp is still elevated. I think I'll wait until the 31st and then test with a FRER. By then, I feel like something should show up...hopefully.
> 
> I'm testing in the morning as long as the :witch: doesn't show. I'm using Internet Cheapie Dip strips. I think my chances are promising. But, only one thing I can do... and that unfortunatley is wait...
> 
> Your symptoms sound very promising... What dpo are you? I usually have a regular cycle. I average 28 days. My longest in 5 cycles has been 29, and my shortest 27 days. This cycle is the first ever of 30 days and counting.
> 
> Hope we all get the :bfp: What a wonderful way to start and end a year. :)Click to expand...


I'm sitting at CD31, 15DPO. Usually my cycles are about 26 days. Last cycle it was 28, but I ovulated 2 days later than usual and my LP was the same. My usual LP is 12 days long, so I'm only 3 days late. But I've never been late before. Usually, I'm early. So, it's kind of exciting. 

But I've been having some cramps today, not really AF cramps, but they do make me wonder if AF is going to sneak up on me, despite the high temp this morning. My other symptoms have gone away, except for the occasional sore bb twinge, but my bbs have also gotten softer, more like they are right before AF. So I'm thinking that maybe I'm out...I wish I could know one way or another, but I'm not going to test until tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

DBZ34 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning on testing again?
> 
> I just started getting pg symptoms tonight (sore bbs, backache, super sense of smell), though they could be AF symptoms too. Temp is still elevated. I think I'll wait until the 31st and then test with a FRER. By then, I feel like something should show up...hopefully.
> 
> I'm testing in the morning as long as the :witch: doesn't show. I'm using Internet Cheapie Dip strips. I think my chances are promising. But, only one thing I can do... and that unfortunatley is wait...
> 
> Your symptoms sound very promising... What dpo are you? I usually have a regular cycle. I average 28 days. My longest in 5 cycles has been 29, and my shortest 27 days. This cycle is the first ever of 30 days and counting.
> 
> Hope we all get the :bfp: What a wonderful way to start and end a year. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at CD31, 15DPO. Usually my cycles are about 26 days. Last cycle it was 28, but I ovulated 2 days later than usual and my LP was the same. My usual LP is 12 days long, so I'm only 3 days late. But I've never been late before. Usually, I'm early. So, it's kind of exciting.
> 
> But I've been having some cramps today, not really AF cramps, but they do make me wonder if AF is going to sneak up on me, despite the high temp this morning. My other symptoms have gone away, except for the occasional sore bb twinge, but my bbs have also gotten softer, more like they are right before AF. So I'm thinking that maybe I'm out...I wish I could know one way or another, but I'm not going to test until tomorrow.Click to expand...

I know right, I've felt like the :witch: is going to show up! I also can't wait to know. However, AF isn't here and thats a great sign. It'd be here if we were definitley not pregnant. Hope you see that :bfp: tomorrow!!



CharlieO said:


> Good luck! x

Thank you! Wish I knew more about evaps. And remember you aren't out unless the :witch: shows! I hope she stays away for us all.


----------



## CharlieO

Leinzlove said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! x
> 
> Thank you! Wish I knew more about evaps. And remember you aren't out unless the :witch: shows! I hope she stays away for us all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it must have been an evap - there was no colour to it. I'm cramping _again_. no idea whats going on with my body. Just want it to do whatever its going to do!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## DBZ34

You're right Leinzlove, no AF means I'm still in with a chance, despite me feeling otherwise. I think I may have to test tonight to try and put myself out of my misery. I think my DH is tired of my mood swings, happy one minute and then depressed the next. 

So, is anyone else cramping? It's not like AF (because those are much much worse for me) but they're still slightly uncomfortable? They come and go and paired with a bunch of watery CM, it makes me feel like AF is coming. I've checked like three times this morning, but no AF.


----------



## CharlieO

DBZ34 said:


> You're right Leinzlove, no AF means I'm still in with a chance, despite me feeling otherwise. I think I may have to test tonight to try and put myself out of my misery. I think my DH is tired of my mood swings, happy one minute and then depressed the next.
> 
> So, is anyone else cramping? It's not like AF (because those are much much worse for me) but they're still slightly uncomfortable? They come and go and paired with a bunch of watery CM, it makes me feel like AF is coming. I've checked like three times this morning, but no AF.

I've been cramping on and off since AF was due, for a whole week at first now just dull cramps, slightly lower than normal. I have the watery CM too, driving me bonkers!


----------



## JustWantOne

CharlieO said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> You're right Leinzlove, no AF means I'm still in with a chance, despite me feeling otherwise. I think I may have to test tonight to try and put myself out of my misery. I think my DH is tired of my mood swings, happy one minute and then depressed the next.
> 
> So, is anyone else cramping? It's not like AF (because those are much much worse for me) but they're still slightly uncomfortable? They come and go and paired with a bunch of watery CM, it makes me feel like AF is coming. I've checked like three times this morning, but no AF.
> 
> I've been cramping on and off since AF was due, for a whole week at first now just dull cramps, slightly lower than normal. I have the watery CM too, driving me bonkers!Click to expand...

Hi CharlieO, I've had cramps too. And sharp pains - totally different from AF. And I had the same sharp pains when I was pregnant in October (miscarriage at 6 weeks), so I'm hoping it's a good sign and that it's just getting comfy in there. Good luck with getting your BFP!


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello ladies! AF was due yesterday and didnt show. I tested two days ago and BFN. If she doesnt show today I'm testing in the morning. Good Luck everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I've not had any AF cramps although my nips (TMI) are sore but nothing else. The day before AF due I am usually ravenous! But appetite non existent. I don't want to get my hopes up though :(


----------



## butterfly0901

I've been having cramps and pains for a few weeks now, every time I think it'd AF but no sign yet, she's four days late now, OH won't let me test again until the 4th :/ fxed for all Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Still no AF - officially 6 days late and 10dpo - - -I tested this morning using my LAST FRER and the damn thing was invalid! Not kidding, it didn't show even a control line, just NOTHING! I know I peed enough, but the damn thing just didn't do anything! UGH. So I took a Dollar General test with a splash of smu and BFN!!!!!! As always. Hmph...

On the positive side maybe symptoms from last night:
BLOATED
GASSY
achey
SOOO TIRED - dragged myself to the gym and felt half dead the entire time
Cranky!
NO LIBIDO (very unusual for me)

Havent been cramping since about 1-3dpo but when I did they were killer. 

As for today, nothing much, aside from being tired and bloated. However these nurses that I work with said that I look like I am pregnant by my "walk and glow" (no clue what this means) and then one insisted that I allow her to hug me (she's a rather large woman) and while she was hugging me she said, "just lemme hold you until the Holy Ghost say to let you go" then she said something in "tongues" and squeezed tight before she looked into my eyes and said, "now you have a wonderful new year." 

It was intense...LoL. I am not religious, but I believe in a higher power, and I appreciate prayers being sent my way, so this was a welcomed experience.


I REALLY HOPE WITH GET OUR :bfp:'s


----------



## DBZ34

teenah99 said:


> Still no AF - officially 6 days late and 10dpo - - -I tested this morning using my LAST FRER and the damn thing was invalid! Not kidding, it didn't show even a control line, just NOTHING! I know I peed enough, but the damn thing just didn't do anything! UGH. So I took a Dollar General test with a splash of smu and BFN!!!!!! As always. Hmph...
> 
> On the positive side maybe symptoms from last night:
> BLOATED
> GASSY
> achey
> SOOO TIRED - dragged myself to the gym and felt half dead the entire time
> Cranky!
> NO LIBIDO (very unusual for me)
> 
> Havent been cramping since about 1-3dpo but when I did they were killer.
> 
> As for today, nothing much, aside from being tired and bloated. However these nurses that I work with said that I look like I am pregnant by my "walk and glow" (no clue what this means) and then one insisted that I allow her to hug me (she's a rather large woman) and while she was hugging me she said, "just lemme hold you until the Holy Ghost say to let you go" then she said something in "tongues" and squeezed tight before she looked into my eyes and said, "now you have a wonderful new year."
> 
> It was intense...LoL. I am not religious, but I believe in a higher power, and I appreciate prayers being sent my way, so this was a welcomed experience.
> 
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WITH GET OUR :bfp:'s


You're 6 days late but only 10 DPO? That sounds like you have a few more days before you're actually late. So there's still a chance that you'll get your BFP right on time. :) I hope you do! Sounds like you've got a lot of people praying for you and your BFP, so I hope it comes to pass as well.


----------



## xautumno

DBZ34 said:


> You're right Leinzlove, no AF means I'm still in with a chance, despite me feeling otherwise. I think I may have to test tonight to try and put myself out of my misery. I think my DH is tired of my mood swings, happy one minute and then depressed the next.
> 
> So, is anyone else cramping? It's not like AF (because those are much much worse for me) but they're still slightly uncomfortable? They come and go and paired with a bunch of watery CM, it makes me feel like AF is coming. I've checked like three times this morning, but no AF.

I'm getting the cramps with the watery CM. I've been getting them on & off for a little over 3 weeks now. Drives me nuts bc I keep thinking AF is here.


----------



## Leinzlove

Tested this morning with CBP and :bfn:. So heartbreaking I cried. :sad2:

So, now I'm waiting for the :witch:, and if she doesn't come by Saturday I'll test again.

I hate the limbo. I just want to know one way or another.

Have felt like AF was coming for 3 days now, all kinds of AF symptoms. 

I know its so hard, hang in there ladies. We seriously have to get some :bfp:'s in this thread soon. Hopefully, our extended 2ww's end soon with nice :bfp:'s!

And yes it could happen, no matter how down we feel. I believe in miracles.


----------



## DBZ34

Leinzlove said:


> Tested this morning with CBP and :bfn:. So heartbreaking I cried. :sad2:
> 
> So, now I'm waiting for the :witch:, and if she doesn't come by Saturday I'll test again.
> 
> I hate the limbo. I just want to know one way or another.
> 
> Have felt like AF was coming for 3 days now, all kinds of AF symptoms.
> 
> I know its so hard, hang in there ladies. We seriously have to get some :bfp:'s in this thread soon. Hopefully, our extended 2ww's end soon with nice :bfp:'s!
> 
> And yes it could happen, no matter how down we feel. I believe in miracles.

:hugs: 

I know the feeling. I tested today too. BFN. I think I'm going to hold off until the 2nd and test with FMU...and I'm going to pee on the right side of the stick...though I can't believe that would make much difference, I should probably follow the instructions. 

I had my cry randomly this morning after feeling some of those cramps I asked about. I was sure AF was on her way. But, the day has gone by and no AF. Just watery CM. Temp is still elevated (DH keeps asking if I'm sick, but I've been sweating a lot and if it was a fever, it would have broke by now, several times over). 

I'd love to be out of limbo. I want to know either way. Of course, I'm hoping it turns out one way and not the other, but at this point, I'm just ready for an answer. 

But, good things come to those who wait. So let's do this ladies. Positive thinking! I think our BFPs are right around the corner!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies,

So, yesterday AF was due and all i had in the morning after a bowel movement was 2 small drops of blood. I wore a pantyliner all day yesterday and today and I've only had a small drop/smear of light brown discharge. I'm not having my usual AF cramps but some very dull cramps mainly on the left side. What does this mean for those of you who have been pregnant? I should add that I just got off of bcp's last month and I had my withdrawal bleed at the beginning of this month. Is it my body trying to adjust? If so, how do i calculate my cycle now. Sorry for all this ranting but I'm so confused. I just wish AF would show up normally. Lastly, could it be late implantation spotting? I've been reading way to much online.


----------



## Mom To 2

Got my BFP tonight! AF was due yesterday but was a no show, I had been getting BFN for days, tested tonight and got 2 BFP on FRER and equate.
Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mom To 2 said:


> Got my BFP tonight! AF was due yesterday but was a no show, I had been getting BFN for days, tested tonight and got 2 BFP on FRER and equate.
> Good Luck everyone!!!

Yay our thread gots its first :bfp:!!


That is awesome!! Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 months! I'm still waiting to see how this 2ww ends. But, still no AF, and I definitley feel pregnant. I believe in miracles. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

This may help. The pregnancy tests detect at these levels. And the HCG Levels show that you may be pregnant and not have enough hcg built up until you are 3-6 weeks pregnant! And still have a perfect healthy pregnancy. Come on ladies lets :bfp:!!

IC (10 miu-25 miu)
FRER (25 miu)
CBD (50 miu)
Other Drugstore tests (50 miu -100 miu)

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7,650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal: <9.5 mIU/ml

LMP = last menstrual period


----------



## DBZ34

Mom To 2 said:


> Got my BFP tonight! AF was due yesterday but was a no show, I had been getting BFN for days, tested tonight and got 2 BFP on FRER and equate.
> Good Luck everyone!!!

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!! 


Hooray for our first BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Still no AF for me. Doesn't feel like she's coming at the moment, but I'm still ready for her if she decides to make a surprise appearance. I hope she stays away though.

CD32, 16DPO, 4 days late....I've had some weird flutters behind the belly button, along with crazy bloating, sensitivity to smell, acid reflux, an achy back, and feeling like I've been doing crunches in my ab area. So strange. I'm also crazy tired at times, but not all the time. My temps are still elevated, which helps keep me positive. Still planning on waiting until Monday to test again at the moment. Hopefully I can hold out. 

TTC limbo...I could do without it, but hey, if it leads to a H&H 9 months, well, I suppose I'll take it. ;)


----------



## JustWantOne

Still bfn for me. Can't stand this wait anymore and now I'm out of tests...currently 18 dpo, cd37, and af is 7 days late. Going to schedule blood test on Monday (if they're open) if nothing happens by then but just soooo sick of being in limbo! Happy nye to all of you!


----------



## musicgal831

I'm so glad that this thread is here! I'm currently 14DPO, 2 :bfn: (11DPO and today), and no AF yet. My temps are still high, and I've been feeling nauseous and crampy for the past couple of days. I didn't have all of my normal PMS symptoms this month at all. DH is hopeful, but I've been feeling sad so it's nice to know that I'm not the only one going through this torture of waiting around.

Here's a link to my FF chart  if anyone can give me a little bit of input, just in case I'm missing something.

Happy New Year to all of you, and lots of :dust: for 2012 babies!


----------



## Nimzbaby

Hi ladies. I am in this club. I usually have 28-30 day cycles, but I'm on cd36 now. 
So I'll be a week late tomorrow. I have had 4 bfns so far. Last one yesterday am. With perv pregnancy I got my bfp at cd31. So I'm very confused. Have had all the symptoms I had before really. Going to hold out until Monday am before testing again, and if still bfn see dr. Hugs and baby dust to all you ladies. This limbo land is terrible :( xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Hang in there ladies. I know its so hard remaining in limbo. However, being late for AF is a very good reliable pregnancy sign.

I've read that if you know you ovulated, AF is usually regular and you miss AF. It can mean only one thing... You're pregnant!

I still haven't got my :bfp: nor has the :witch: got me. I'm on CD 33, I usually average 28day cycles, with my longest being 29. So, the latest for me the witch has shown up is CD 30. Making it safe to say I'm 3 days late. 

Seriously, ladies I can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:'s. No matter how sad the :bfn:'s are they don't make us pregnant or not.

I believe in miracles. Lets be exceptions, not the rule! :)


----------



## Ltoth

Even though the witch got me, still read this thread and I just want to say that Lienzlove, you are such an amazing person to keep all the other ladies staying positive. The world needs more people like you. Wishing all you ladies a Happy new years! Please be safe!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ltoth said:


> Even though the witch got me, still read this thread and I just want to say that Lienzlove, you are such an amazing person to keep all the other ladies staying positive. The world needs more people like you. Wishing all you ladies a Happy new years! Please be safe!

You are such a sweetheart! Your complimenting post made me tear up. Thank you! I saw a :bfp: in this thread yesterday and I went nuts!! Hopefully, you won't be in this thread again because the :witch: is late and :bfn:. Its so much nicer being out of limbo at 10 dpo with that :bfp:.

Either way though, A :bfp: is a :bfp: no matter when it shows up! Hoping you get yours soon... :dust:


----------



## Ltoth

Leinzlove said:


> Ltoth said:
> 
> 
> Even though the witch got me, still read this thread and I just want to say that Lienzlove, you are such an amazing person to keep all the other ladies staying positive. The world needs more people like you. Wishing all you ladies a Happy new years! Please be safe!
> 
> You are such a sweetheart! Your complimenting post made me tear up. Thank you! I saw a :bfp: in this thread yesterday and I went nuts!! Hopefully, you won't be in this thread again because the :witch: is late and :bfn:. Its so much nicer being out of limbo at 10 dpo with that :bfp:.
> 
> Either way though, A :bfp: is a :bfp: no matter when it shows up! Hoping you get yours soon... :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank You. :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Limbo's over! Started cycle 5 today! I seriously thought I'd give this thread a :bfp:. This 2ww had me so fooled.

Hang in there all. You aren't out unless the :witch: shows and crashes the party!


----------



## Nimzbaby

So sorry Hun, was just about to say that you should deffo be due a bfp for being so kind to all of us. Guess at least your out the limbo, and think that it could be a refreshing new year new start thing. Fingers and toes crossed you get a january bfp. Xxxx


----------



## butterfly0901

Leinzlove said:


> Limbo's over! Started cycle 5 today! I seriously thought I'd give this thread a :bfp:. This 2ww had me so fooled.
> 
> Hang in there all. You aren't out unless the :witch: shows and crashes the party!

so sorry to hear that :dust: for u huni

still in limbo here but have lost all the symptoms I was having so really confused, guess just have to wait for AF to show, moving to WTT if she does Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Nimzbaby said:


> So sorry Hun, was just about to say that you should deffo be due a bfp for being so kind to all of us. Guess at least your out the limbo, and think that it could be a refreshing new year new start thing. Fingers and toes crossed you get a january bfp. Xxxx

Thank you! I loved living the fantasy that I could be. I was fooled!! However, I'm going full force in January! I'm going to try OPK. It'll happen one of these 2ww's. As for you, you are still in... and I'm hoping you update this thread with a :bfp:! We seriously need more of those!!



butterfly0901 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Limbo's over! Started cycle 5 today! I seriously thought I'd give this thread a :bfp:. This 2ww had me so fooled.
> 
> Hang in there all. You aren't out unless the :witch: shows and crashes the party!
> 
> so sorry to hear that :dust: for u huni
> 
> still in limbo here but have lost all the symptoms I was having so really confused, guess just have to wait for AF to show, moving to WTT if she does XxxClick to expand...

Well, I wish your :bfp: would show and take you out of limbo. It's so frustrating isn't it! Hoping this is it for you! You aren't out unless the evil :witch: shows. I tell you, I really had hope and each day she was late, I got more... And just when it reached a peak, she came.


----------



## dontworry

Still no AF and another BFN. :( Wish I could've had a BFP for the New Year! 
But like you say, we're not out til the witch shows. :) 

Sorry the witch got you, Leinzlove! Onto the next month! I wish mine would just show up and get me out of this awful limbo!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm right there with you, Leinzlove. I think AF is coming. Those symptoms I was feeling were apparently this months AF symptoms.... Booooo. I was so so hopeful and now...Now I'm out. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Sorry the :witch: got you Leinzlove :hugs: 

I'm now 7 days late, but still daren't take another test. I see people getting :bfp:'s at 8DPO and bang on their due date, so I can't see how my :bfn:'s are going to turn into :bfp:'s :cry:

:dust: to everybody


----------



## Leinzlove

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you Leinzlove :hugs:
> 
> I'm now 7 days late, but still daren't take another test. I see people getting :bfp:'s at 8DPO and bang on their due date, so I can't see how my :bfn:'s are going to turn into :bfp:'s :cry:
> 
> :dust: to everybody




DBZ34 said:


> I'm right there with you, Leinzlove. I think AF is coming. Those symptoms I was feeling were apparently this months AF symptoms.... Booooo. I was so so hopeful and now...Now I'm out. Oh well, maybe next time.




dontworry said:


> Still no AF and another BFN. :( Wish I could've had a BFP for the New Year!
> But like you say, we're not out til the witch shows. :)
> 
> Sorry the witch got you, Leinzlove! Onto the next month! I wish mine would just show up and get me out of this awful limbo!

This thread just keeps getting more depressing. Seriously, we need some :bfp:'s up in here... It could still happen. Especially, if you don't know when ovulation occured... Ladies, please hang in there. I know Limbo sucks, but there could be the most wonderful reason for it.

I cried seeing the :witch:. Allowed myself a few hours of moping. But, now I'm gearing up to go again. I'm not giving up and I'm going to get my :bfp:! One way or another... So, I plan on improving my chances further. I BBT but for some reason I think my body tried unsuccessfully to ovulate the first time and then did it again later and succeeded. That would make sense... As I had more EWCM that confused me around CD 20 and I did take hubby back to bed. However, my BBT showed my ovulation around CD 12. Maybe I just mucked it. Anyways, now I'm opk... also.

I also purchased more IC, just different ones. So, I can use them with the unreliable ones I've been complaining nonstop about.

Haven't told hubby yet. But, he handles it better than I do. Ha! Ha! He is very supportive though. 

Ladies Please update me with :bfp:'s! 

And ofcourse if the :witch: shows up... you can join me for the wait to ovulation! (I hope not, though.)


----------



## xautumno

So, still no AF for me. I'm officially over 3 weeks late. I would normally get AF this coming Thursday, but if I don't, then it will be the 2nd one missed. I'm completely annoyed with my FRER tests. I took the last one on Monday, I think? I know it will be negative. 

On a side note, I have noticed that my nipple is getting bumpy (actually, my OH noticed in the shower) & it feels like my nipples are sore when I run my finger tips over them. Something or nothing? I don't know. I have large breasts normally, & I haven't noticed any soreness before my period in the past. I could just be tripping myself out over it.


----------



## Leinzlove

xautumno said:


> So, still no AF for me. I'm officially over 3 weeks late. I would normally get AF this coming Thursday, but if I don't, then it will be the 2nd one missed. I'm completely annoyed with my FRER tests. I took the last one on Monday, I think? I know it will be negative.
> 
> On a side note, I have noticed that my nipple is getting bumpy (actually, my OH noticed in the shower) & it feels like my nipples are sore when I run my finger tips over them. Something or nothing? I don't know. I have large breasts normally, & I haven't noticed any soreness before my period in the past. I could just be tripping myself out over it.

Don't give up hope!! Babies are miracles. Anything can happen! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... more hope, read this

https://www.amandabears.com/heartslate-positive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## butterfly0901

im out, :witch: got me, a week late. on to WTT for me, OH has decided hes not ready for another yet :( fxd for all of you still in limbo :dust: for everyone moving on to next cycle xxx


----------



## babyfeva

butterfly 0901- I'm sorry. I'm sure when you and DH let things happen naturally miracles can happen. Stay in touch with us.


----------



## musicgal831

AF got me this morning as well. On to the next month for me...I feel blessed though, brand new year, and a chance for new beginnings. 

I'm really sorry to hear about that, butterfly0901. Blessings to you and FX that we'll see you back here soon.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Can i join?

AF due yesterday/today so am 1 day late. Tested since 13dpo and apart from a super duper faint line (that i can only see in certain light) I am going with the fact that ive had 4 BFNs.

Symptoms so far..... twinges in left side, sensitive BBs, lower back ache and nausea.

I only have one FRER left so am going to wait until im a week late and test again if the :witch: doesnt show

Good Luck to all xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo! Sorry the :witch: showed up to get us! Hopefully, those in limbo still :bfp:!


----------



## teenah99

Still no AF...I am officially 8 days late for my WOULD BE PERIOD...I am typically a 31 day cycle girl, but I O'd on cd27 this month (12dpo)!!! Used my last FRER this morning...BFN...:( I'm so blue today...

I'm sorry for all of the evil visits from AF ladies, and I am THRILLED to hear of at least 1 BFP!!!! Yay! 

FXed...this 2ww turned into a 4ww and now I am ready for it to end in a BFP!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Well, AF is taking her sweet time showing up...She's not here yet, but I'm sure she's coming. Temps are still down and my stomach is still acting up. If I didn't know any better I would think the :witch: was playing games with me. lol. Just when I thought I was out of limbo...lol


----------



## abc123123

I'm 5 days late for my period.
Tested yesterday, GOT A SECOND BFN.

I'm waiting with you, good luck girls! xoxo


----------



## dontworry

I'm out, loves! AF has reared her head today. I'm pleased though, as I can continue next month! :) 

Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Nimzbaby

The witch came :(


----------



## Leinzlove

c1403 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> AF due yesterday/today so am 1 day late. Tested since 13dpo and apart from a super duper faint line (that i can only see in certain light) I am going with the fact that ive had 4 BFNs.
> 
> Symptoms so far..... twinges in left side, sensitive BBs, lower back ache and nausea.
> 
> I only have one FRER left so am going to wait until im a week late and test again if the :witch: doesnt show
> 
> Good Luck to all xx

You sure can! We seriously need some :bfp:'s in here. :) Hoping thats why the :witch: is staying away from you!



teenah99 said:


> Still no AF...I am officially 8 days late for my WOULD BE PERIOD...I am typically a 31 day cycle girl, but I O'd on cd27 this month (12dpo)!!! Used my last FRER this morning...BFN...:( I'm so blue today...
> 
> I'm sorry for all of the evil visits from AF ladies, and I am THRILLED to hear of at least 1 BFP!!!! Yay!
> 
> FXed...this 2ww turned into a 4ww and now I am ready for it to end in a BFP!!!

Sounds very promising for you! As you know you ovulated! I've read if you are 15 dpo, no :witch: and know you ovulated, then there could only be one reason. You're pregnant! So, hope this is your month!! 



DBZ34 said:


> Well, AF is taking her sweet time showing up...She's not here yet, but I'm sure she's coming. Temps are still down and my stomach is still acting up. If I didn't know any better I would think the :witch: was playing games with me. lol. Just when I thought I was out of limbo...lol

I know right, the :witch: does play games! However, she needs to stop playing games with all of our hearts! Hang in there, still hoping you get that :bfp:.



abc123123 said:


> I'm 5 days late for my period.
> Tested yesterday, GOT A SECOND BFN.
> 
> I'm waiting with you, good luck girls! xoxo

Being late is a great sign! I'm hoping it means :bfp:! I'm sorry though you are in limbo. It's awful just wanting to know!



dontworry said:


> I'm out, loves! AF has reared her head today. I'm pleased though, as I can continue next month! :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all.

Owoooo! I'm sorry the :witch: showed up! However, I'm glad you are out of limbo. Are you ready to go again?



Nimzbaby said:


> The witch came :(

Ahh, honey, I'm sorry! I don't know why the :witch: must play with us.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

May i join? going off last cycle length, i am now 3 days late according to my luteal phase, but my cycle this month has been really long. I am not 100 % sure i ovulated as my monitor went from high to low without a peak, but my stick looked like a peak stick (Clear blue fertility monitor) my last cycle was 36 days long and this one so far is 45 days long, but i know if i did ovulate it was definetly later than previous cycles. 
Done three tests (all internet cheapies) and all BFN. No symptoms now at all, just full of a cold....... kind of wish AF would show up so i can get on with another month. 

Dawn


----------



## CharlieO

AF has finally arrived 14 days late - I am so relieved to start the next cycle! Good luck all!


----------



## MrsLaw

17 days late No AF. 2 BFN! :( Only ever usually a maximum of 5 days late. 
Backache, cramping, headaches, gassy, so so tired and really thirsty?! I'm testing again on wednesday. Good Luck to you all girls. xx


----------



## DBZ34

Still no AF. I had some spotting yesterday, so I was convinced she was coming...but she hasn't made a full appearance yet. That :witch: is still playing games! I guess I'm still in limbo...maybe I'll be out by later today :shrug:


----------



## xautumno

I'm still in limbo land, too! I'm sitting here patiently wondering if I am going to get skipped by AF for the second time. If I do, I have to call the local health dept (as they instructed) to see if they will do more than shrug their shoulders. I haven't had the cramping for two days, but my nipples are super sensitive now. Hmmm...


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Still waiting....last night I had terrible back ache (really really painful) and I was sick....i am hoping these are pregnancy signs and just not a coinsidence.

I am not testing until Wednesday.....no sign of AF

Hugs too all those the witch got

xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Ahh..Now I'm out of limbo. AF finally showed her ugly face. Oh well...better luck next time I guess. At least this means that I can start taking the heavy duty pain killers so my cramps will be tolerable.


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo... Ladies sorry to hear for some the :witch: showed! And for others I'm sorry you're still in limbo... Hopefully it'll end with :bfp:!!

As for myself... I'm waiting on "O"! Which should be about 9-15 days away! I'm OPK this month as I've been having lots of headache mucking bbt temps. However, I've found closure to explain why AF got me 4 days late. And sadly I didn't DTD any of the 4 days prior to "O" or the day of "O". I totally mucked the cycle and had very little chance of being pregnant. Thanks to delayed Ovulation.

But, I'm ready to get pregnant this cycle! I'm stocked up on OPK's, IC tests, FRER's and I even splurged on digi's. (The digi's I'm saving for when its a sure thing.)

Out of my 4 cycles ttc... I've only had the 20% chance twice. I really have learned that I have to know when I "O".


----------



## lola_90

I havn't posted here in a while!

Well I had a dream last night that I was preggers, so i took my last remaining pregnancy test this morning


AND I AM


cd68!!!

KEEP FAITH it can happen :happydance:


----------



## c1403

I'm still in limbo....testing tomorrow with FMU... Wish me luck

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## Ltoth

lola_90 said:


> I havn't posted here in a while!
> 
> Well I had a dream last night that I was preggers, so i took my last remaining pregnancy test this morning
> 
> 
> AND I AM
> 
> 
> cd68!!!
> 
> KEEP FAITH it can happen :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay awesome! :D


----------



## DBZ34

2 BFPS!!! 

Congrats lola!!


----------



## c1403

lola_90 said:


> I havn't posted here in a while!
> 
> Well I had a dream last night that I was preggers, so i took my last remaining pregnancy test this morning
> 
> 
> AND I AM
> 
> 
> cd68!!!
> 
> KEEP FAITH it can happen :happydance:

Congrats xxxx


----------



## xautumno

Congratulations, Lola!!


----------



## c1403

Ladies

I think ive got my BFP.

I just couldnt wait until tomorrow's FMU (been on here a while and had to test lol)

Tried to take a pic but my phone is rubbish. This is with and IC so will be testing tomorrow with FRER.

W'dya think?
 



Attached Files:







Preg Test.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## MrsLaw

c1403 said:


> Ladies
> 
> I think ive got my BFP.
> 
> I just couldnt wait until tomorrow's FMU (been on here a while and had to test lol)
> 
> Tried to take a pic but my phone is rubbish. This is with and IC so will be testing tomorrow with FRER.
> 
> W'dya think?

It looks like a :BFP: to me! FX'd you get a really clear one on your next hpt. Sending baby dust. xx


----------



## MrsLaw

How many days dpo are you c1403?


----------



## c1403

MrsLaw said:


> How many days dpo are you c1403?

About 17dpo... I dont chart but my cycles are usually 24-26 days, AF would have been due on NYE.

Starting to feel pregnant now, cant wait to try tomorrow with FRER


----------



## Leinzlove

lola_90 said:


> I havn't posted here in a while!
> 
> Well I had a dream last night that I was preggers, so i took my last remaining pregnancy test this morning
> 
> 
> AND I AM
> 
> 
> cd68!!!
> 
> KEEP FAITH it can happen :happydance:

YES! YES! YES! Another :bfp:! Seriously this is what this thread needs. Some hope and lots of :happydance:!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Leinzlove

c1403 said:


> MrsLaw said:
> 
> 
> How many days dpo are you c1403?
> 
> About 17dpo... I dont chart but my cycles are usually 24-26 days, AF would have been due on NYE.
> 
> Starting to feel pregnant now, cant wait to try tomorrow with FRERClick to expand...

Can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:!!!!! I'm dancing!!!


----------



## AusGirl86

Can I join this thread? Currently 6 days late, had slight brown spotting about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago now. Tested once, came up bfn but it was at night and hubby fed me 5 glasses of water so I could go to the loo (didn't pee for the whole 5 seconds though). 

Have had stabbing pains in my right ovary for about 10 days now, on and off. Not like general af pains which are dull and not limited to one area. Trying to think positive but that bfn got me down :( Just want to know what is going on already, this wait is terrible!


----------



## Leinzlove

AusGirl86 said:


> Can I join this thread? Currently 6 days late, had slight brown spotting about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago now. Tested once, came up bfn but it was at night and hubby fed me 5 glasses of water so I could go to the loo (didn't pee for the whole 5 seconds though).
> 
> Have had stabbing pains in my right ovary for about 10 days now, on and off. Not like general af pains which are dull and not limited to one area. Trying to think positive but that bfn got me down :( Just want to know what is going on already, this wait is terrible!

I so know what thats like! It happened to me last cycle. However, I didn't :bfp: and had delayed "O". But, you aren't out unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party!

Our thread has 2 :bfp:'s! So, there's hope! Here's :dust: that your limbo ends soon because of the most wonderful reason! :happydance:.


----------



## c1403

AusGirl86 said:


> Can I join this thread? Currently 6 days late, had slight brown spotting about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago now. Tested once, came up bfn but it was at night and hubby fed me 5 glasses of water so I could go to the loo (didn't pee for the whole 5 seconds though).
> 
> Have had stabbing pains in my right ovary for about 10 days now, on and off. Not like general af pains which are dull and not limited to one area. Trying to think positive but that bfn got me down :( Just want to know what is going on already, this wait is terrible!

Hey how long ago did you test? Ive just got a BFP (faint but I am sure its there) and I was about 5 days late for AF. I tested earlier about 2 days before i was due and on the day AF was due and BFN so I decided to wait until i was a week late and test (caved in at 5days late)

I had the pains you are describing but mine were more pinching pains? 

Good Luck ... fingers crossed for you x


----------



## AusGirl86

c1403 said:


> AusGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join this thread? Currently 6 days late, had slight brown spotting about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago now. Tested once, came up bfn but it was at night and hubby fed me 5 glasses of water so I could go to the loo (didn't pee for the whole 5 seconds though).
> 
> Have had stabbing pains in my right ovary for about 10 days now, on and off. Not like general af pains which are dull and not limited to one area. Trying to think positive but that bfn got me down :( Just want to know what is going on already, this wait is terrible!
> 
> Hey how long ago did you test? Ive just got a BFP (faint but I am sure its there) and I was about 5 days late for AF. I tested earlier about 2 days before i was due and on the day AF was due and BFN so I decided to wait until i was a week late and test (caved in at 5days late)
> 
> I had the pains you are describing but mine were more pinching pains?
> 
> Good Luck ... fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Congratulations on your :bfp: that is fantastic news!!! I tested at 4 days late but it was late at night. Not sure if those factors had anything to do with the bfn :( Should I retest again? Sharp stabbing pains in my right ovary-ish area are seriously bad today, makes me stop because of the pain. They seem to be getting worse today which is very odd :s I want to go home from work and curl up in a ball!


----------



## Leinzlove

c1403 said:


> AusGirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join this thread? Currently 6 days late, had slight brown spotting about 1.5 - 2 weeks ago now. Tested once, came up bfn but it was at night and hubby fed me 5 glasses of water so I could go to the loo (didn't pee for the whole 5 seconds though).
> 
> Have had stabbing pains in my right ovary for about 10 days now, on and off. Not like general af pains which are dull and not limited to one area. Trying to think positive but that bfn got me down :( Just want to know what is going on already, this wait is terrible!
> 
> Hang in there! Hope your limbo ends with :bfp:!Click to expand...


----------



## c1403

Morning Ladies

I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:

Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)

Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo
 



Attached Files:







Preg Test 3.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Leinzlove

c1403 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)
> 
> Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo

HOPE! HOPE! YAY! ANOTHER :bfp:! Congratulations, and thanks for rocking this thread! :happydance:!!!


----------



## MrsLaw

c1403 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)
> 
> Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo

Congartulations c1403. Wishing you a healthy and happy and not too sicky pregnancy. :) 
xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

congratulations to all the pregnant ladies on here, can i ask how many days late you were when you got your positive result

Dawn


----------



## x melanie x

Hello everyone!

Please can I join you all in limbo?!! My AF was due on 24 December, and still hasn't arrived so I'm 11 days late now and on CD 42. I have always had a regular 30 day cycle. I did a Boots own test on Monday which was negative. Not really sure what to think. Guess i'll just have to wait it out :shrug:

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## c1403

Dawnlouise30 said:


> congratulations to all the pregnant ladies on here, can i ask how many days late you were when you got your positive result
> 
> Dawn

Hi

I dont chart but my cycles are normally 24-26 days so AF would have been due 31st Dec so i am 3/4 days late.
Tested negative on 30th, 31st and 1st and my first hint of a postive yesterday on the 3rd.

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## c1403

MrsLaw said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)
> 
> Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo
> 
> Congartulations c1403. Wishing you a healthy and happy and not too sicky pregnancy. :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

I was sick a couple of nights ago not sure its related to being pregnant but feel really nausious again today too....although not affecting my appetite just yet


----------



## MrsLaw

x melanie x said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please can I join you all in limbo?!! My AF was due on 24 December, and still hasn't arrived so I'm 11 days late now and on CD 42. I have always had a regular 30 day cycle. I did a Boots own test on Monday which was negative. Not really sure what to think. Guess i'll just have to wait it out :shrug:
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

I'm CD 53 / 19 days late. I did 4 Asda own tests but if no AF by monday I will do 'first response' test as tested positive on that on straight away with son. Good luck. I hope we all get BFP soon. xxx


----------



## MrsLaw

c1403 said:


> MrsLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)
> 
> Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo
> 
> Congartulations c1403. Wishing you a healthy and happy and not too sicky pregnancy. :)
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was sick a couple of nights ago not sure its related to being pregnant but feel really nausious again today too....although not affecting my appetite just yetClick to expand...

On son I was sick from 5 weeks to 18-19 weeks. :( Hence me wishing you not having a very sicky one. lol. 
People always said to me that atleast I knew I had high hormone levels and that each day that I was sick the baby was fine. xxx


----------



## Ltoth

c1403 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I am 100% pregnant...I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Took a test at am with FMU (see pic)
> 
> Good Luck to the others waiting in limbo


:happydance::happydance:

Congrats to you <3 so wonderful! <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Sending MrsLaw & X Melanie X Lots & Lots of :dust:! Hope your limbo ends really soon with :bfp:!

I definitley would take a FRER! I'm sorry about the waiting! I was only 4 days late... And it really got to me!

Do you ladies know when you ovulated this cycle? I've heard if you know when you ovulated and you are 15 dpo. Then there's only one thing it could mean. You're Pregnant!


----------



## Becyboo__x

hey :D

Well i don't know if i fit in here or not as im not sure if im having AF or not
as its not a flow its bits of pink cm and little clots today :shrug: which is odd
but im getting little pains so maybe its coming :shrug: :(

but if it lasts 5 days i will take it as an off cycle i think just see if it stops
or not tomorrow FX'ed!


----------



## x melanie x

Thank you for your support ladies, whilst i wouldn't wish this uncertainty on anyone, it is nice to know i'm not alone! Still no AF for me. I'm starting to wonder if maybe i didn't ovulate this cycle, i can't think how else to explain it:shrug:

Me and OH have a plan of action, i'm going to do another HPT on Saturday, and then if negative, start testing for ovulation again, in case i've just missed a cycle. If I miss a second cycle then i'll visit my GP in case something is up.

Good luck to everyone else, and congratulations to those ladies that got a BFP!! xxx


----------



## xautumno

An interesting article from my Twitter feed....
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/01/03/kentucky-didnt-know-was-pregnant_n_1181649.html

Still no AF for me!


----------



## x melanie x

xautumno said:


> An interesting article from my Twitter feed....
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/01/03/kentucky-didnt-know-was-pregnant_n_1181649.html
> 
> Still no AF for me!


That article makes you think doesn't it. Thank you x


----------



## teenah99

CD43 of a typically 31 day cycle...16dpo...BFNx2 1 Answer test, and 1 Clear Blue Digital...not even a HINT of a line. 

Frustrated...

Also, I would like to state FOR THE RECORD that I have NEVER been this late, or had a cycle THIS LONG. EVER. Something has to give!


----------



## abc123123

9 days late.
4 BFN so far.
last one i did was yesterday morning.
anyone else??


I'M WAITING WITH YOU ALL.
Baby dust & best wishes to everyone. xoxo


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out it fully came


----------



## Dawnlouise30

im out thw :witch: came today


----------



## Leinzlove

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out it fully came

I'm sorry the :witch: showed up. However, I'm glad you are out of limbo and can get ready to go this new cycle. May it be the one! 



abc123123 said:


> 9 days late.
> 4 BFN so far.
> last one i did was yesterday morning.
> anyone else??
> 
> 
> I'M WAITING WITH YOU ALL.
> Baby dust & best wishes to everyone. xoxo

I hope your limbo doesn't last long and it ends with a :bfp:. 



teenah99 said:


> CD43 of a typically 31 day cycle...16dpo...BFNx2 1 Answer test, and 1 Clear Blue Digital...not even a HINT of a line.
> 
> Frustrated...
> 
> Also, I would like to state FOR THE RECORD that I have NEVER been this late, or had a cycle THIS LONG. EVER. Something has to give!

Hang in there! Theres a really good chance you are pregnant. I hope the :witch: continues to stay away. Hoping your limbo ends soon.



xautumno said:


> An interesting article from my Twitter feed....
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/01/03/kentucky-didnt-know-was-pregnant_n_1181649.html
> 
> Still no AF for me!

Very interesting article. I've heard this before, there is also a TV show. Thanks for the post. Hope your limbo ends soon with a :bfp:.



Dawnlouise30 said:


> im out thw :witch: came today

Ahhh, I'm sorry the :witch: got you! May this new cycle be the one.


----------



## reneep74859

I'm right there with you ladies! I haven't had AF since November 22!! Last week I had spotting but normally my AF is very heavy. I've had every symptom in the book for pregnancy but all BFN. Last one I took was Monday and planning to retest pretty soon. Baby dust to you all!! =)


----------



## MrsLaw

Leinzlove said:


> Sending MrsLaw & X Melanie X Lots & Lots of :dust:! Hope your limbo ends really soon with :bfp:!
> 
> I definitley would take a FRER! I'm sorry about the waiting! I was only 4 days late... And it really got to me!
> 
> Do you ladies know when you ovulated this cycle? I've heard if you know when you ovulated and you are 15 dpo. Then there's only one thing it could mean. You're Pregnant!

Thanks Leinzlove. Not sure when I ovulated as I don't do all that. Did with my 1st for 18 months and when I stopped I got a BFP that month so thought not bothering with all that might work for us again. 

CD 55 of 34 day cycle. (21 days late) and still nothing. Lots of cramping headaches, backache and tiredness though. Latest I've ever been is 5 days late. Got 4 BFN's latest beeing 2nd or 3rd. Waiting til Monday to test now if no sign of AF by then. 

Sorry still pretty new... what is FRER? :/ 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't know what i am having its not usual AF it was a day late and it
was watery pink barely anything.. then it went brown and pink again only small
amount and today its dark stuff and over night i had nothing but a spot of black?!

:shrug: think it will be an off cycle for some reason


----------



## teenah99

CD 44 of a typically 31 day cycle...BFN on CB digi...17dpo...no AF. 

This is odd...


I'm really hoping and praying...but I am doubtful...have doc's appt on Monday if AF is still MIA.


----------



## x melanie x

CD44 for me too! Typically 30 day cycle. Still no AF today either. Will test tomorrow. xx


----------



## c1403

MrsLaw said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Sending MrsLaw & X Melanie X Lots & Lots of :dust:! Hope your limbo ends really soon with :bfp:!
> 
> I definitley would take a FRER! I'm sorry about the waiting! I was only 4 days late... And it really got to me!
> 
> Do you ladies know when you ovulated this cycle? I've heard if you know when you ovulated and you are 15 dpo. Then there's only one thing it could mean. You're Pregnant!
> 
> Thanks Leinzlove. Not sure when I ovulated as I don't do all that. Did with my 1st for 18 months and when I stopped I got a BFP that month so thought not bothering with all that might work for us again.
> 
> CD 55 of 34 day cycle. (21 days late) and still nothing. Lots of cramping headaches, backache and tiredness though. Latest I've ever been is 5 days late. Got 4 BFN's latest beeing 2nd or 3rd. Waiting til Monday to test now if no sign of AF by then.
> 
> Sorry still pretty new... what is FRER? :/
> 
> How is everyone else doing? xClick to expand...

Hi
FRER is the First Response Early Result pregnancy test, one of hte most sensitive some ladies get early BFPs using them, for me I only got a postiive after 16dpo. Goodluck

xxx


----------



## MrsLaw

c1403 said:


> Hi
> FRER is the First Response Early Result pregnancy test, one of hte most sensitive some ladies get early BFPs using them, for me I only got a postiive after 16dpo. Goodluck
> 
> xxx

Thanks c1403. Couldn't wait and did FRER earlier... BFN Again! I could of cried. I used FRER on son at 16 days later and got BFP. I'm guessing its just Christmas stress making me late. :( 
xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Hang in there ladies. I hope the light look like :witch:. Is implantation bleeding. Don't give up... Reality remains the same! You could be pregnant.

MrsLaw... I'm glad you are having fun ttc. However, the problem with not knowing when you Ovulated. Is you won't know if you had a cycle where you didn't ovulate. That could be a reason for :bfn: and being the reason you are in limbo.

Women can go 1-2 cycles a year, where there is no ovulation. I'm hoping this isn't you and you see that :bfp:. But, keep on BD!!

If you are 15 dpo, and no :witch:. And you know you ovulated, this could only mean one thing... you are pregnant.

Come on Ladies... We need some more :bfp:'s in here....


----------



## x melanie x

Just thought I'd update... AF has just arrived two weeks late! Sounds strange but I am so relieved! Onto the next and hopefully more normal cycle. Good luck to those ladies still waiting xx


----------



## Andrieflower

Hi, I'm currently 2 days late and don't plan to test until Monday. Really hoping this is the month!


----------



## MrsLaw

Leinzlove said:


> Hang in there ladies. I hope the light look like :witch:. Is implantation bleeding. Don't give up... Reality remains the same! You could be pregnant.
> 
> MrsLaw... I'm glad you are having fun ttc. However, the problem with not knowing when you Ovulated. Is you won't know if you had a cycle where you didn't ovulate. That could be a reason for :bfn: and being the reason you are in limbo.
> 
> Women can go 1-2 cycles a year, where there is no ovulation. I'm hoping this isn't you and you see that :bfp:. But, keep on BD!!
> 
> If you are 15 dpo, and no :witch:. And you know you ovulated, this could only mean one thing... you are pregnant.
> 
> Come on Ladies... We need some more :bfp:'s in here....

Thanks Leinzlove. Perhaps I am just having an anolvutory cycle this time. Never had one before... last time I was more that 6 days late I was preg. 
Thanks for the advice about tracking ov too. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsLaw said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there ladies. I hope the light look like :witch:. Is implantation bleeding. Don't give up... Reality remains the same! You could be pregnant.
> 
> MrsLaw... I'm glad you are having fun ttc. However, the problem with not knowing when you Ovulated. Is you won't know if you had a cycle where you didn't ovulate. That could be a reason for :bfn: and being the reason you are in limbo.
> 
> Women can go 1-2 cycles a year, where there is no ovulation. I'm hoping this isn't you and you see that :bfp:. But, keep on BD!!
> 
> If you are 15 dpo, and no :witch:. And you know you ovulated, this could only mean one thing... you are pregnant.
> 
> Come on Ladies... We need some more :bfp:'s in here....
> 
> Thanks Leinzlove. Perhaps I am just having an anolvutory cycle this time. Never had one before... last time I was more that 6 days late I was preg.
> Thanks for the advice about tracking ov too. xxClick to expand...

Well, you definitley could be pregnant. I've also never had a anolvutory cycle. However, I've had delayed ovulation, making AF show up and get me 4 days late. (Just last cycle.) Now, I really have to know when it occurs. I went crazy with not knowing, thinking I was late. It was the first 32 cyle I've ever had that I'm aware of. 

My daugher spoiled me. I concieved her cycle #1, and I never knew a thing about cycles or what not. This time I've been tracking and I've been ttc 4 cycles, but only two of them have I had the 20% chance. One I missed the egg completely. It's amazing what miracles babies are.

Hope you get your answers soon... You son is so adorable!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

x melanie x said:


> Just thought I'd update... AF has just arrived two weeks late! Sounds strange but I am so relieved! Onto the next and hopefully more normal cycle. Good luck to those ladies still waiting xx

:hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you! I'm glad your limbo is over, and a new cycle has arrived. However, how awful to be in limbo for 2 weeks.... May this month be the one.



Andrieflower said:


> Hi, I'm currently 2 days late and don't plan to test until Monday. Really hoping this is the month!

Yay! I'm hoping this is your month! We seriously need some more :bfp:'s in here. Can't wait to be updated with yours. :happydance:.


----------



## xautumno

Still no AF for me. I am going to the doctor on Tuesday to see what is going on. Hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## Leinzlove

xautumno said:


> Still no AF for me. I am going to the doctor on Tuesday to see what is going on. Hopefully it will be good news!

Me too! Keep us posted! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Andrieflower

I got my AF this morning :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Andrieflower said:


> I got my AF this morning :/

Oh, hun I'm sorry the :witch: got you! It's good that you are out of limbo, and can get ready to try again. I hope this new cycle brings you a :bfp:!


----------



## New_Wife

I suppose it's time I join here.
I am one day late and approximately 14 DPO. I have taken three tests 9 DPO fmu, 11 DPO and 12 DPO afternoon. All stark white BFN.

I have been off birth control since July and hubby and I are WTT.. borderline NTNP. We had an oopsie the weekend I ovulated. I'm not sure if these are pregnancy symptoms or my new PMS symptoms:

Depression the week following O
Starting around 8-9 DPO - Very, very sore enlarged breasts. Extreme sensitivity to touch. Grossed out by everything, holding back the hurl urge at anything from blood (I am a vet tech) to eye crusts to shrimp. I have been broken out horribly. Everywhere. I usually have clear skin.
No period cramps so far and otherwise I feel great.


----------



## Leinzlove

New_Wife said:


> I suppose it's time I join here.
> I am one day late and approximately 14 DPO. I have taken three tests 9 DPO fmu, 11 DPO and 12 DPO afternoon. All stark white BFN.
> 
> I have been off birth control since July and hubby and I are WTT.. borderline NTNP. We had an oopsie the weekend I ovulated. I'm not sure if these are pregnancy symptoms or my new PMS symptoms:
> 
> Depression the week following O
> Starting around 8-9 DPO - Very, very sore enlarged breasts. Extreme sensitivity to touch. Grossed out by everything, holding back the hurl urge at anything from blood (I am a vet tech) to eye crusts to shrimp. I have been broken out horribly. Everywhere. I usually have clear skin.
> No period cramps so far and otherwise I feel great.

Sounds promising! I hope the :witch: stays away. You aren't out, thats for sure. Alot of women get later :bfp:'s. When do you plan on testing again? Sending you lots & lots of :dust:.


----------



## Seholme

Hi Ladies! Dont know if its to late to be posting in here but just wanted some company in my wait :) AF was due yesterday but BFN. i usually always get sore bbs leading up to my af but i havent this month and ive been crampy on and off since O. I also have this weird pins and needles type feeling every so often down my butt and into my groin area which ive never experienced before ..any one else? :dust: to all you


----------



## AusGirl86

Hi all! I am now 11 days late and no af yet... have had really bad stabbing pains in my right ovary, and since the weekend have had serious nausea and dizzy spells. My doctor is sending me for a ultrasound tomorrow, he says it might be cysts, but the witch hasnt come so it might be pregnancy as well! I will let you know... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Seholme said:


> Hi Ladies! Dont know if its to late to be posting in here but just wanted some company in my wait :) AF was due yesterday but BFN. i usually always get sore bbs leading up to my af but i havent this month and ive been crampy on and off since O. I also have this weird pins and needles type feeling every so often down my butt and into my groin area which ive never experienced before ..any one else? :dust: to all you

Ofcourse it's not to late to be posting in here. Your symptoms sound promising. I'm waiting to "O". The :witch: showed up and got me 4 days late. I'm sorry you are still in limbo. Hope to be updated with your :bfp:. It isn't over until the :witch: shows up and crashes the party. Hope she stays away.



AusGirl86 said:


> Hi all! I am now 11 days late and no af yet... have had really bad stabbing pains in my right ovary, and since the weekend have had serious nausea and dizzy spells. My doctor is sending me for a ultrasound tomorrow, he says it might be cysts, but the witch hasnt come so it might be pregnancy as well! I will let you know... fingers crossed!!!

I'm hoping to be updated with your :bfp:. However, it may be cysts. I had one in September that caused pain, and pregnancy symptoms. But, for me I always have 2ww symptoms. I'm easily fooled. Lots & Lots of :dust:.


----------



## New_Wife

Still no sign of AF so I tested this morning with a New Choice (Dollar Tree) brand. I have used these several times and never had to question them... but this is what I got this morning. It showed within the time limit and the test was opened after 15 minutes for a picture. I think it might just be an indent. But I'll test with FMU on my last FRER Wednesday if AF still hasn't shown.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v80/alidog/IMG_8642.jpg


----------



## wanabmommmy

Can I join you ladies?? I'm currently 2 days late and I just feel pregnant my lower abdomen is getting firm. And I have become a constant cervix checker. I know its not a good way to predict pregnancy but mine is super high I can barely reach it and when u get ur period its supposed to be low n firm. I hope this is it!! What do you ladies think???

Fx for all of you ;)


----------



## shellideaks

Can I join too please? My AF was due Saturday, think I may have ovulated late (although first month testing ovulation) so technically may be due Wednesday but I'm sticking with regular cycle dates lol. 

Done a few HPT's including 2 FRER's and all negative. Most recent was a cheap one this morning, not even a faint sign of a line. Left breast is leaking, I had thrush last week and have been having period like cramps for a week now. I'm sick of wondering :/


----------



## Leinzlove

New_Wife said:


> Still no sign of AF so I tested this morning with a New Choice (Dollar Tree) brand. I have used these several times and never had to question them... but this is what I got this morning. It showed within the time limit and the test was opened after 15 minutes for a picture. I think it might just be an indent. But I'll test with FMU on my last FRER Wednesday if AF still hasn't shown.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v80/alidog/IMG_8642.jpg

It's hard for me to see anything. But, odds are if you got a line within time limit. And the :witch: is staying away. You're pregnant! Can't wait to be updated with your :bfp: after you take the FRER! :dust:



wanabmommmy said:


> Can I join you ladies?? I'm currently 2 days late and I just feel pregnant my lower abdomen is getting firm. And I have become a constant cervix checker. I know its not a good way to predict pregnancy but mine is super high I can barely reach it and when u get ur period its supposed to be low n firm. I hope this is it!! What do you ladies think???
> 
> Fx for all of you ;)

Its a great sign that the :witch: is staying away. I hope this is your month! :happydance:. We seriously need some more :bfp:'s in here.



shellideaks said:


> Can I join too please? My AF was due Saturday, think I may have ovulated late (although first month testing ovulation) so technically may be due Wednesday but I'm sticking with regular cycle dates lol.
> 
> Done a few HPT's including 2 FRER's and all negative. Most recent was a cheap one this morning, not even a faint sign of a line. Left breast is leaking, I had thrush last week and have been having period like cramps for a week now. I'm sick of wondering :/

You definitley aren't out unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party. Your symptoms sound promising. Here's to hope that you see that :bfp:! Hang in there if the :witch: isn't due until Wednesday. You may not be able to see that :bfp:, sooner than that.


----------



## Seholme

Still no af for me today .. but im not going to take a test until thurs. my last few cycles have been 29 days which would make me one day late .. but my longest has been 32 which would make me due wed so if she doesnt show thats when i will test .. good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Hoping2012

Argh!how hard is it waiting when AF is late and you keep getting a bfn?!? :(
My AF was due on sat basing on a 28 day cycle,tested sat in a digi and today on normal and got bfn's :( its hard keep seeing them bfn's but then hoping and thinking well maybe....
I even trying to convince myself that I may have o'd later so AF due later....been having AF cramps since fri to Sunday and then the worse pains ever in my right hand side abdomain tonight :( just want to know either way as I build hoping and wishing just to be kicked in the gut my another bfn!!sorry am ranting but just feel so down :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... I hope to hear that you are relieved of your limbo soon. And you see :bfp:'s! May the :witch: have the most wonderful reason for staying away.


----------



## shellideaks

Still no AF and another BFN this morning with an IC. Wish I could just know one way or the other :/ x


----------



## Seholme

no af for me this morning either .. just loads of cm. havent tested since af was due tho .. gonna wait a few more days bc it should def show but then if i was pregnant. dont wanna see that dreaded bfn!


----------



## New_Wife

Still late for AF.
Took an FRER last night, and an FRER and $Tree test this morning. All were BFN. So just waiting for AF at this point :)


----------



## Hoping2012

Still no AF today but not done another test as I know it not possible for me to be pregnant with the dates we bd'd :( I had the worst pain ever of the right side of my belly last night,painful to touch,walk,move :( and now it's gone today!madness and I just want AF to come so I can get on to trying again this month!x


----------



## WantsALittle1

can i join? AF is two days late on a 32-day cycle, two BFNs on CD32 and CD29. BD'd on CD23, 24, and 28 so there is essentially zero chance of PG but hey...pretending is fun! maybe i O'd super late. as long as AF stays away i can keep the illusion alive.


----------



## Ltoth

Ladiessss im so confused! this is my first month ttc with opks.. well i hadnt tested in a couple days then today after DH and I BD i decided to take one.. and its positive!!! =o I wasnt expecting Ovulation until the 13th -16th.. Im on CD 13 .. my cycles are usually 30 days long.. can i really be about to ovulate? Sorry i posted it in this forum.. you are the only ladies who respond back to me!


----------



## AusGirl86

Well ladies the witch finally got me... 12 days late... I'm off to get an ultrasound today to see if I have cysts :(

fingers crossed for all those who are in limbo!! bring on those :bfp:


----------



## WantsALittle1

do you all think that stress could delay AF? stress alone? 

it seems very common for women who are TTC to have this late AF that we interpret as PG, but maybe the stress of TTC delays O (thereby making it impossible to conceive by BD at the expected O time) and delays AF?


----------



## Seholme

im going to test 2morrow with fmu (havent tested since sunday). my past few cycles have been 29 days which would make me 2 days late .. but i have gone 32 days so that would make me due 2morrow so we shall see. i dont have any of my usual af symptoms but im not getting my hopes up. read online today that the chances of getting a bfp days after af is due and 3 weeks after O is less then 1% .. booo :cry:

Ltoth - sorry i cant help .. im pretty new to using all the tools in ttc. hope someone else could answer! :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ltoth said:


> Ladiessss im so confused! this is my first month ttc with opks.. well i hadnt tested in a couple days then today after DH and I BD i decided to take one.. and its positive!!! =o I wasnt expecting Ovulation until the 13th -16th.. Im on CD 13 .. my cycles are usually 30 days long.. can i really be about to ovulate? Sorry i posted it in this forum.. you are the only ladies who respond back to me!

Sure can! :happydance: A positive OPK means Ovulation should occur within the next 48 hours! So BD! Hoping this is our month! 



AusGirl86 said:


> Well ladies the witch finally got me... 12 days late... I'm off to get an ultrasound today to see if I have cysts :(
> 
> fingers crossed for all those who are in limbo!! bring on those :bfp:

I hope you don't have cysts. I'm sorry the :witch: showed up! Limbo is awful, I'm glad you are out of it, though.



Seholme said:


> im going to test 2morrow with fmu (havent tested since sunday). my past few cycles have been 29 days which would make me 2 days late .. but i have gone 32 days so that would make me due 2morrow so we shall see. i dont have any of my usual af symptoms but im not getting my hopes up. read online today that the chances of getting a bfp days after af is due and 3 weeks after O is less then 1% .. booo :cry:
> 
> Ltoth - sorry i cant help .. im pretty new to using all the tools in ttc. hope someone else could answer! :dust:

You aren't out until AF shows up. Do you know when you ovulated? Cycles can vary... And even with a perfect BBT it can be off by three days. And you may have just ovulated later... it can happen. 



WantsALittle1 said:


> do you all think that stress could delay AF? stress alone?
> 
> it seems very common for women who are TTC to have this late AF that we interpret as PG, but maybe the stress of TTC delays O (thereby making it impossible to conceive by BD at the expected O time) and delays AF?

Yes, stress, illiness, anything can delay "O", which could mean delayed :witch: or delayed :bfp:!



WantsALittle1 said:


> can i join? AF is two days late on a 32-day cycle, two BFNs on CD32 and CD29. BD'd on CD23, 24, and 28 so there is essentially zero chance of PG but hey...pretending is fun! maybe i O'd super late. as long as AF stays away i can keep the illusion alive.[/QUOTE
> 
> Rare! But possible! Haven't you ever seen "I didn't know I was pregnant."? Some women can't even detect enough HCG until weeks into thier pregnancy. And if you don't know when you O'd for sure, its hard to say AF is late. AF shows up 12-16 days after O.


----------



## EliteArmyWife

hey all. im 12 dpo(i think) and im giving in tomorrow morning and going to try a test. i have been having hot flashes today and cramping well over a week not to mention some weird eating habits at night the last 3 days. AF is due in 2 days. so fmu 1 day early im hoping will give me a bfp.... best wishes to all of you..... so far im having no signs of af....(baby #5)---> FX'D for us all!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ltoth said:


> Ladiessss im so confused! this is my first month ttc with opks.. well i hadnt tested in a couple days then today after DH and I BD i decided to take one.. and its positive!!! =o I wasnt expecting Ovulation until the 13th -16th.. Im on CD 13 .. my cycles are usually 30 days long.. can i really be about to ovulate? Sorry i posted it in this forum.. you are the only ladies who respond back to me!

On a 30 day cycle O could occur 12-16 days before the :witch: is due! So, that'd be CD 14- CD 18. And who's to say your cycles are always 30 days? Anything, can make O occur earlier or later. Thats why its hard to get pregnant just using an ovulation calculator.

I've heard you O, 12-36 hours after a positive OPK. But, my kit instructions say I'll O between 24-48 hours. So thats a CD variance. I definitley would watch for the negative OPK, that would make you 1 dpo. And you should go from EWCM to dry or creamy.

Maybe you are having a shorter cycle this month. Who knows? All we know is you need to BD! And you are going to O soon! :happydance:

I assumed mine were 28, however, I've had a 26, 27, 29, 32! Still average 28, but never 28.


----------



## Ltoth

Well today its a negative!:( im hoping we bd'd enough.. We didnt get to last night because DH had to study.. i was hoping id still have this morning but it was negative :( We bd'd on CD 10, 11 and 13.. Ugh i hope it was enough!:( today would be CD 14.. So also 1dpo? Thanks for your help Leinzlove


----------



## Hoping2012

Argh!another day with no AF and a big big 'not pregnant' on a digi test!just great :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Ltoth said:


> Well today its a negative!:( im hoping we bd'd enough.. We didnt get to last night because DH had to study.. i was hoping id still have this morning but it was negative :( We bd'd on CD 10, 11 and 13.. Ugh i hope it was enough!:( today would be CD 14.. So also 1dpo? Thanks for your help Leinzlove

It's enough! Most couples only need to BD twice to concieve in a cycle. 3 times is even better! Yes, I think you are 1 dpo. I can't believe how fast the surge can come and go. How was your CM? Are you still watching it? I find it hard to when theres all that sperm up there. I've been checking mine in the evening, hours after BD. I can't usually miss my EWCM day, I get globs of it and can see it on TP. Before I was TTC, I didn't even know it was CM. Just thought it was discharge. 

CD 12, and this isn't the day but we are BD anyway all the way until 1 dpo. I think its coming though. My Boobs are sore and my CM is getting icky! My OPK was negative, and it was fainter than ever before. I've heard some claim its gets darker before O, and others say it gets lighter. I don't know what its like for me. Really nothing to compare it too.

Hope this is our month! :hugs:



Hoping2012 said:


> Argh!another day with no AF and a big big 'not pregnant' on a digi test!just great :(

Well the digi test measures 50 miu. Maybe you don't have enough hcg to produce a positive on it yet. Have you tried a lower sensitivity, like FRER? I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away! Sure, hope you get out of limbo soon. When are you planning to test again?


----------



## shellideaks

I still have no AF, do however have horrible horrible backache that just won't go away. I *think* I've had a positive on a FRER, very faint line but definitely a pink one. Have also heard they give pink evaps too though so I'm unsure. Been inconclusive since then so I'm steering clear of another test until Monday otherwise I'm gonna end up tearing all my hair out! x


----------



## Leinzlove

shellideaks said:


> I still have no AF, do however have horrible horrible backache that just won't go away. I *think* I've had a positive on a FRER, very faint line but definitely a pink one. Have also heard they give pink evaps too though so I'm unsure. Been inconclusive since then so I'm steering clear of another test until Monday otherwise I'm gonna end up tearing all my hair out! x

Sweet! Very Promising signs! I can't believe you are waiting to test! After seeing a faint line... I'd be POAS crazy! I've never saw an evap line yet. Either :bfp: or most recently :bfn:. Did the line show up within 10 minutes? If so you are most definitley pregnant! I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to add your :bfp: to this thread! We seriously could use a lot more of those! :happydance:


----------



## shellideaks

Well I've been testing loads but I won't be satisfied until I see a really clear pink line that I don't have to ask for reassurance on lol. The line on the FRER did show up within 10 minutes, was there at 5 and I looked this morning, still there and just as pink as last night but I'm still doubtful at the moment. I've posted a pic of it on this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/848158-ic-test-do-you-think-update-frer.html

Will update once I know for sure, hoping to hold out till Monday but know how bad I am for testing haha. x


----------



## Leinzlove

shellideaks said:


> Well I've been testing loads but I won't be satisfied until I see a really clear pink line that I don't have to ask for reassurance on lol. The line on the FRER did show up within 10 minutes, was there at 5 and I looked this morning, still there and just as pink as last night but I'm still doubtful at the moment. I've posted a pic of it on this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/848158-ic-test-do-you-think-update-frer.html
> 
> Will update once I know for sure, hoping to hold out till Monday but know how bad I am for testing haha. x

WOW! You are definitley PREGNANT! I checked out your test pictures and you so are! WOOOOO-HOOOOO! I consider it the :bfp:! That's SWEET! Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## reneep74859

Grr so now I'm 3 weeks late! Still had a BFN a couple days ago. Not sure what to do. If AF hasn't come by next week, I think I will get a blood test done. The waiting has been agonizing!! Even being 3 weeks late, is it actually possible to still have just low HCG levels? I'm doubting it but still holding onto a little hope!


----------



## Leinzlove

reneep74859 said:


> Grr so now I'm 3 weeks late! Still had a BFN a couple days ago. Not sure what to do. If AF hasn't come by next week, I think I will get a blood test done. The waiting has been agonizing!! Even being 3 weeks late, is it actually possible to still have just low HCG levels? I'm doubting it but still holding onto a little hope!

Possible... yes! Unlikely... yes! Don't give up hope unless the :witch: shows up and crashes the party! Always Hope! Have you ever saw the show "I didn't know I was pregnant"? 

If I were you I'd be gearing up for O with BD! If you had a cycle where you didn't release an egg. You could release one when you'd be having your next O and turn out pregnant. 

I think its good to get it figured out if AF doesn't show. I still hope you get that :bfp: and out of limbo sooner, rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## Lhatch

Hey ladies! I believe I'm only 6dpo but I'm impatiently waiting to test. Fx to all of you!!
btw I am very confused about my symptoms...could any of you take a peek at my thread "long but Plz read & help"? Thanks!


----------



## New_Wife

AF came for a visit. Fine by me for the time being ;) 
Now I get to try out my new soft cups. So far so good :)


----------



## Leinzlove

*Hoping2012*: Any news since that awful :bfn: on the digi? I hope your limbo ends soon.

*Seholme:* Anything new! Did you see that :bfp:! I hope your limbo ends soon. The waiting is so hard. :hugs:



New_Wife said:


> AF came for a visit. Fine by me for the time being ;)
> Now I get to try out my new soft cups. So far so good :)

Sorry the :witch: got you! What are soft cups? Hope this brand new cycle brings the sticky bean! :hugs:



Lhatch said:


> Hey ladies! I believe I'm only 6dpo but I'm impatiently waiting to test. Fx to all of you!!
> btw I am very confused about my symptoms...could any of you take a peek at my thread "long but Plz read & help"? Thanks!

I checked out your thread! I hope it means :bfp:. Waiting is all you can do. Owoooo! The 2ww... :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

Well after all of that, the :witch: has shown herself with a vengeance. Bleeding much heavier than usual so can't help wondering if it's a chemical with all the symptoms/positive HPT the other day? Would certainly explain why it wasn't as prominent when I tested yesterday anyway. 

On to the next month I suppose. Wishing :dust: to those of you that are still in limbo :) x


----------



## Hoping2012

shellideaks said:


> Well after all of that, the :witch: has shown herself with a vengeance. Bleeding much heavier than usual so can't help wondering if it's a chemical with all the symptoms/positive HPT the other day? Would certainly explain why it wasn't as prominent when I tested yesterday anyway.
> 
> On to the next month I suppose. Wishing :dust: to those of you that are still in limbo :) x


Aww to hear AF got u :( just enjoy bd'ing and trying,hope you get that bfp soon x
Nope leinzlove :( no AF again today,can't bring myself to do another test and see a negative!just want get on with the nx cycle now,this was the worst tww with being off work and loads of time on hands and now it's been extended!annoying!its just wasting time that we could be trying again argh!!x


----------



## Leinzlove

shellideaks said:


> Well after all of that, the :witch: has shown herself with a vengeance. Bleeding much heavier than usual so can't help wondering if it's a chemical with all the symptoms/positive HPT the other day? Would certainly explain why it wasn't as prominent when I tested yesterday anyway.
> 
> On to the next month I suppose. Wishing :dust: to those of you that are still in limbo :) x

HUH? This is heartbreaking! I wouldv'e sworn those were positive tests! I'm sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs: Lots & Lots of :dust: for this brand new cycle! 

Hoping2012: I so wanted to be updated with your :bfp:! Or atleast an end to he miserable limbo...


----------



## hopefulfi

Hey ladies! I'm anywhere from 13 - 16 dpo. Had very very VERY faint line, but I think it may just be an indent on the FRER. :( Having heaps of CM, to the point where it feels like I have wet myself. Going crazy!


----------



## Leinzlove

hopefulfi said:


> Hey ladies! I'm anywhere from 13 - 16 dpo. Had very very VERY faint line, but I think it may just be an indent on the FRER. :( Having heaps of CM, to the point where it feels like I have wet myself. Going crazy!

Hang in there! I haven't seen anything very faint since my :bfp: August 2010. Hope this means :bfp: for you! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfi

Leinzlove said:


> hopefulfi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm anywhere from 13 - 16 dpo. Had very very VERY faint line, but I think it may just be an indent on the FRER. :( Having heaps of CM, to the point where it feels like I have wet myself. Going crazy!
> 
> Hang in there! I haven't seen anything very faint since my :bfp: August 2010. Hope this means :bfp: for you! Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww, thank you hun! Trying to stop myself from testing again, too scared of seeing a BFN. Want to hold on to hope for a little longer!

How is your cycle going?


----------



## Hoping2012

Nope leinzlove :( no AF again today and another not pregnant on a digi this morning!mother nature is being pure evil now :( sniff


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. I hit this wall of depression followed by forgeting my BnB password until just 5 minutes ago! Here's the low-down on my TTC adventure:

1/9/12 (Monday) went to the doctor's saw a REALLY sweet doc, SO NICE! She spoke to me at length about everything, did a quick swab to make sure I don't have an infection (just in case), ordered a quantitative HCG blood test and a pelvic ultrasound. I gave blood and then scheduled my ultrasound, which is going to be on 1/18/12 - the military hospital sucks at providing timely appts! The next day I received my blood results...BFN. 

Totally felt like crap, cried a lot...

As of right now I am on cd 51 of a typically 31 day cycle NO SIGN OF AF - NO SYMPTOMS.

HOWEVER - A bit ago I mentioned that I took two opks for no reason: 1 on 1/3/12 (it was almost positive) and another on 1/4/12 (POSITIVE), which totally confused me! Since I am a glutton for punishment and agony, I changed my FF chart from O'ing on cd 27 (first positive opk) to Oing on CD42 (second positive opk)...which puts me at 8dpo. IT'S THE ONLY THING KEEPING THE HOPE ALIVE! What do you think? Am I crazy? Do you think that I have a chance of having attepted to O...not O'd...then Oing on the 4th instead??? Ugh...


----------



## xautumno

You're not alone. I'm on CD63, I think? I have it written down at work. I have an appointment the 24th, but I'm going to have to reschedule.


----------



## hopefulfi

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Teenah, you never know, you may have indeed have had delayed ovulation! Fingers crossed you get a BFP!

I took another test last night, I see something faint... but I may just be going crazy. I'm having a dull ache above my pubic area and stabbing pains in my left breast. Going to test again tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Joining this party... BFN and AF late...


----------



## Leinzlove

Hoping2012 said:


> Nope leinzlove :( no AF again today and another not pregnant on a digi this morning!mother nature is being pure evil now :( sniff

That is evil. It's awful being stuck in limbo. You aren't out! But, I wish you just knew one way or another! I still hope to be updated with your :bfp:.



teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. I hit this wall of depression followed by forgeting my BnB password until just 5 minutes ago! Here's the low-down on my TTC adventure:
> 
> 1/9/12 (Monday) went to the doctor's saw a REALLY sweet doc, SO NICE! She spoke to me at length about everything, did a quick swab to make sure I don't have an infection (just in case), ordered a quantitative HCG blood test and a pelvic ultrasound. I gave blood and then scheduled my ultrasound, which is going to be on 1/18/12 - the military hospital sucks at providing timely appts! The next day I received my blood results...BFN.
> 
> Totally felt like crap, cried a lot...
> 
> As of right now I am on cd 51 of a typically 31 day cycle NO SIGN OF AF - NO SYMPTOMS.
> 
> HOWEVER - A bit ago I mentioned that I took two opks for no reason: 1 on 1/3/12 (it was almost positive) and another on 1/4/12 (POSITIVE), which totally confused me! Since I am a glutton for punishment and agony, I changed my FF chart from O'ing on cd 27 (first positive opk) to Oing on CD42 (second positive opk)...which puts me at 8dpo. IT'S THE ONLY THING KEEPING THE HOPE ALIVE! What do you think? Am I crazy? Do you think that I have a chance of having attepted to O...not O'd...then Oing on the 4th instead??? Ugh...

It would make all the difference! That would put you in the 2ww right now. Merely days from a possible :bfp: and to early for any tests. (Even the Dr.'s!) I like your odds. You always O, after the last LH surge. Many women have more than one LH surge in a cycle. An almost positive. Is never positive. Plus, you may not have ovulated last cyle. Then ovulated the next cycle and fertilized that egg. I'm getting excited about being updated with your :bfp:! I hope the :witch: stays GONE!



xautumno said:


> You're not alone. I'm on CD63, I think? I have it written down at work. I have an appointment the 24th, but I'm going to have to reschedule.

How long are your usual cycles? I hope your limbo ends soon! :hugs:



hopefulfi said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Teenah, you never know, you may have indeed have had delayed ovulation! Fingers crossed you get a BFP!
> 
> I took another test last night, I see something faint... but I may just be going crazy. I'm having a dull ache above my pubic area and stabbing pains in my left breast. Going to test again tomorrow morning!!!

Maybe you aren't crazy! This thread is exciting! I have a feeling I'm going to be updated with a :bfp:! More than one faint line... :happydance:

I'm waiting for O. I had so much fun with this thread, I stuck around when the :witch: got me. I'm CD 15, and in my usual fertile window.



TTCBean said:


> Joining this party... BFN and AF late...

Oh no, Limbo! I'm sorry you find yourself in the extended 2ww. Hope the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away. May this be it! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfi

Eeeep, I hope so! I'll update after I test tomorrow. Today is dragging along!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you :) no AF yet but it's still nearly 9 a.m.!


----------



## xautumno

Well, got my BFP! I KNEW I was preggo, but everyone kept telling me that I wasn't bc I didnt have a positive & that there was something else wrong. I started crying right away bc this wasn't exactly planned. OH was like, "babe, I've known for weeks, & you needed a test to figure it out?!". At least he made me laugh.


----------



## TTCBean

A big congratulations to you autumn!!!!


----------



## xautumno

TTCBean said:


> A big congratulations to you autumn!!!!

Thank you so much. I'm still kind of numb. Shocked.


----------



## hopefulfi

Wow! Huge congrats!!! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Hoping2012

Fab news xautumno :) congrats!!how many dpo were you?how late was AF?x


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!! 


AFM: Turns out my missing AF/BFN limbo adventure has turned into a m/c without a BFP. :( I was sad for a bit, but I've found comfort in the fact that it means that I can get pg. It's only a matter of time before it happens again. :) Good luck to the rest of you ladies in limbo. I hope you get your BFPs soon!


----------



## xautumno

Thanks ladies! I was 64dpo (I know... Wtf, right?). I was supposed to get AF on 12/08 and I've been getting BFN until this morning. I'm still in shock. OH is adjusting well, even though it wasn't planned. He claims he's known for weeks.


----------



## Hoping2012

DBZ34 so sorry to hear that,big hugs to you,I like how you have thought about the positives that now you know you can get pregnant,hold onto that and keep smiling x

Xautumno wow!!!64 dpo!!thats mad!!i am so glad you have got that bfp!!when did you last get a bfn?giving me hope as I am now 21 dpo,AF was due last sat and still getting bfn :(


----------



## xautumno

Hoping2012 said:


> DBZ34 so sorry to hear that,big hugs to you,I like how you have thought about the positives that now you know you can get pregnant,hold onto that and keep smiling x
> 
> Xautumno wow!!!64 dpo!!thats mad!!i am so glad you have got that bfp!!when did you last get a bfn?giving me hope as I am now 21 dpo,AF was due last sat and still getting bfn :(

My last bfn was last Saturday. You never know. Have hope!


----------



## Hoping2012

Wow that's so fab!i am so glad you have finally got your bfp after all that waiting!!wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!x


----------



## Leinzlove

DBZ34 said:


> Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!!
> 
> 
> AFM: Turns out my missing AF/BFN limbo adventure has turned into a m/c without a BFP. :( I was sad for a bit, but I've found comfort in the fact that it means that I can get pg. It's only a matter of time before it happens again. :) Good luck to the rest of you ladies in limbo. I hope you get your BFPs soon!

Oh, honey I'm sorry!:cry: I'm glad you're out of limbo. But, an awful way to end it. I hope you see that :bfp: soon. :hugs:




xautumno said:


> Thanks ladies! I was 64dpo (I know... Wtf, right?). I was supposed to get AF on 12/08 and I've been getting BFN until this morning. I'm still in shock. OH is adjusting well, even though it wasn't planned. He claims he's known for weeks.

YES!!! Another :bfp: in my thread!!! Thanks so much for adding hope in here! Have a H&H 9 months! This is just so exciting!!!! :happydance:!


----------



## Leinzlove

xautumno said:


> Hoping2012 said:
> 
> 
> DBZ34 so sorry to hear that,big hugs to you,I like how you have thought about the positives that now you know you can get pregnant,hold onto that and keep smiling x
> 
> Xautumno wow!!!64 dpo!!thats mad!!i am so glad you have got that bfp!!when did you last get a bfn?giving me hope as I am now 21 dpo,AF was due last sat and still getting bfn :(
> 
> My last bfn was last Saturday. You never know. Have hope!Click to expand...

I'm sorry ladies for this double post! But, I'm so happy with this :bfp:! It feels like I got it myself. I can't wait to see more...

This made my day!! There's always hope when the :witch: doesn't show! Can't stand the whining crying I'm out at 6dpo crap! Very pleased!

If you're in limbo... :hugs:


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping2012 said:
> 
> 
> DBZ34 so sorry to hear that,big hugs to you,I like how you have thought about the positives that now you know you can get pregnant,hold onto that and keep smiling x
> 
> Xautumno wow!!!64 dpo!!thats mad!!i am so glad you have got that bfp!!when did you last get a bfn?giving me hope as I am now 21 dpo,AF was due last sat and still getting bfn :(
> 
> My last bfn was last Saturday. You never know. Have hope!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry ladies for this double post! But, I'm so happy with this :bfp:! It feels like I got it myself. I can't wait to see more...
> 
> This made my day!! There's always hope when the :witch: doesn't show! Can't stand the whining crying I'm out at 6dpo crap! Very pleased!
> 
> If you're in limbo... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Leinz! I've been on this thread from the beginning! It just goes to show that if AF hasn't come, and you keep getting BFN, keep taking tests! I tested once or twice a week since Dec 10th or 11th. I'm not sure how far along I am. I could have ovulated late. At the most I'm 9 weeks, but I kinda hope I'm less. 

Also, watch your animals. My cat got super clingy about a month ago. 

Hearts & luck to you all. I know it feels hopeless being in limbo, but you are in limbo for a reason!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm definitley raving about this! :happydance: I know you've been here from the get! I'm very happy I've stuck around. Although I'm impatiently awaiting O!

You aren't ever out unless the :witch: shows! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

I agree with autumn. I've been watching my cats since I started TTCing. lol. I think DH was getting tired of me saying that I thought the cats were more clingy than usual. :haha: But the last cycle, what actually changed was where the cats wanted to lay on me. They moved from my chest/beside me to my legs and belly. It did get annoying because they like to kneed before they lay down and my bladder was a prime target. I thought I was over-analyzing things, but maybe not. ;)


----------



## Ltoth

CONGRATS girl!!:happydance: such wonderful news!! We are all so happy for you!! wishing you NOTHING but the BEST with this pregnancy! I hope you'll check in with us here and there to let us know how you and the baby are doing :) God Bless! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> I'm definitley raving about this! :happydance: I know you've been here from the get! I'm very happy I've stuck around. Although I'm impatiently awaiting O!
> 
> You aren't ever out unless the :witch: shows! :happydance:

I can't wait until you get your BFP! 
Sending lots of luck your way!


----------



## xautumno

DBZ34 said:


> I agree with autumn. I've been watching my cats since I started TTCing. lol. I think DH was getting tired of me saying that I thought the cats were more clingy than usual. :haha: But the last cycle, what actually changed was where the cats wanted to lay on me. They moved from my chest/beside me to my legs and belly. It did get annoying because they like to kneed before they lay down and my bladder was a prime target. I thought I was over-analyzing things, but maybe not. ;)

There is definitely something to it. Daxter has always been attached to me, but about a month ago he started insisting on laying on my belly or small of my back. And if I'm on my side, he will lay under the covers at my belly.


----------



## xautumno

Ltoth said:


> CONGRATS girl!!:happydance: such wonderful news!! We are all so happy for you!! wishing you NOTHING but the BEST with this pregnancy! I hope you'll check in with us here and there to let us know how you and the baby are doing :) God Bless! :flower: :hugs:


Thank you! I will definitely stay in touch! I really hope that you ladies have the same luck I do... My heart aches for those of you who have been trying for so long. 

I hope that what I experienced can keep everyone hopeful.


----------



## nunu123

Hi ladies, congrats on the BFPs, i have been ttcing for the past year and three months, had late periods before and i always if i don't get a bfp day AF is due i know i am out. but this time i feel different, i had a hystereocopy on the 12/20/2011 was supposed to get AF on 1/09/2012 tested on the 1/11 and was bfn, but this time i had symptoms heartburn, little nausea and now loads of cm which is unusual for me i am usually dry even during ovulation i never get ewcm. 

when you say 62 dpo could it be possible that you werent pregnant and ovulated even without a period and got pregnant on the next cycle and that you are now 4-5 weeks preg or are you more ahead than that? please keep us posted and congrats and h &h 9 months.


----------



## Leinzlove

nunu123 said:


> Hi ladies, congrats on the BFPs, i have been ttcing for the past year and three months, had late periods before and i always if i don't get a bfp day AF is due i know i am out. but this time i feel different, i had a hystereocopy on the 12/20/2011 was supposed to get AF on 1/09/2012 tested on the 1/11 and was bfn, but this time i had symptoms heartburn, little nausea and now loads of cm which is unusual for me i am usually dry even during ovulation i never get ewcm.
> 
> when you say 62 dpo could it be possible that you werent pregnant and ovulated even without a period and got pregnant on the next cycle and that you are now 4-5 weeks preg or are you more ahead than that? please keep us posted and congrats and h &h 9 months.

I hope this is your month! :hugs: And glad you are joining in! That's definitley a possibility for her. I've heard of that happening and I've also planned for that if I kept getting :bfn:'s and the :witch: didn't show. However, the :witch: got me 4 days late. (Just O'd later, mucked BBT) And now I'm just hanging around. Because the :bfp:'s in here get me so excited. Make me feel as if they are my own. :) 

I can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:! I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## abc123123

20 days late today, i get my blood test results tomorrow..
hoping for BFP! & congrats to everyone thats got their BFP, good luck to the others waiting for one! xoxo BABY DUST. <3


----------



## lindsloo

hello everyone! can i join?? i am ntnp, and i got off of the nuvaring mid december, and had withdrawal bleeding dec. 15th thru 19th. my cycles were very regular before i started bc: 28-29 days. i checked my CM around dec. 30-31st, and i am almost positive that i ovulated. we bd'd the 28th through the 1st. on jan. 8th, i had some brownish discharge that only lasted 2 days, on and off. mild cramping, frequent urination, BAD headaches, which i havent had in a year, occasional nausea, and increased discharge, very different from anything that i have ever had, but it is on and off (so sorry if this is TMI!!). my bbs have been more sore than normal, but not anything painful or terribly noticeable. if my cycle returned to its pre-bc state, AF should have visited jan 13th. no AF!! also, i have taked several FRERs since 6DPO, all BFN, but one had a VERY faint lin e within the time frame. i had opened the others, and every time, they turned positive a few hours after i trashed them. all except for my last test which was a BFN on friday the 13th (how fitting ha!). what do yall think?!


----------



## xautumno

nunu123 said:


> Hi ladies, congrats on the BFPs, i have been ttcing for the past year and three months, had late periods before and i always if i don't get a bfp day AF is due i know i am out. but this time i feel different, i had a hystereocopy on the 12/20/2011 was supposed to get AF on 1/09/2012 tested on the 1/11 and was bfn, but this time i had symptoms heartburn, little nausea and now loads of cm which is unusual for me i am usually dry even during ovulation i never get ewcm.
> 
> when you say 62 dpo could it be possible that you werent pregnant and ovulated even without a period and got pregnant on the next cycle and that you are now 4-5 weeks preg or are you more ahead than that? please keep us posted and congrats and h &h 9 months.

It COULD be possible, but I won't know until I go to my appt. I will definitely keep everyone updated & let you know what the doc says. And thank you!


----------



## xautumno

lindsloo said:


> hello everyone! can i join?? i am ntnp, and i got off of the nuvaring mid december, and had withdrawal bleeding dec. 15th thru 19th. my cycles were very regular before i started bc: 28-29 days. i checked my CM around dec. 30-31st, and i am almost positive that i ovulated. we bd'd the 28th through the 1st. on jan. 8th, i had some brownish discharge that only lasted 2 days, on and off. mild cramping, frequent urination, BAD headaches, which i havent had in a year, occasional nausea, and increased discharge, very different from anything that i have ever had, but it is on and off (so sorry if this is TMI!!). my bbs have been more sore than normal, but not anything painful or terribly noticeable. if my cycle returned to its pre-bc state, AF should have visited jan 13th. no AF!! also, i have taked several FRERs since 6DPO, all BFN, but one had a VERY faint lin e within the time frame. i had o pened the others, and every time, they turned positive a few hours after i trashed them. all except for my last test which was a BFN on friday the 13th (how fitting ha!). what do yall think?!

My symptoms started with cramps, headaches & verrrrrry mild nausea. Then, my nipples got really sensitive, almost like someone was running sand paper over them. My OH said I was pretty moody ("bitchy" was the term he used, LOL!). I also felt like I kept getting my period "down there". It wasn't super wet or anything, it was just that "feeling". You ladies know what I mean. Also, I would be tired right around 530, but not be able to sleep around 12am (and right now, apparently).

Good luck & don't give up!

I was due for AF on December 8th & didn't get a positive until yesterday.


----------



## DBZ34

xautumno said:


> nunu123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, congrats on the BFPs, i have been ttcing for the past year and three months, had late periods before and i always if i don't get a bfp day AF is due i know i am out. but this time i feel different, i had a hystereocopy on the 12/20/2011 was supposed to get AF on 1/09/2012 tested on the 1/11 and was bfn, but this time i had symptoms heartburn, little nausea and now loads of cm which is unusual for me i am usually dry even during ovulation i never get ewcm.
> 
> when you say 62 dpo could it be possible that you werent pregnant and ovulated even without a period and got pregnant on the next cycle and that you are now 4-5 weeks preg or are you more ahead than that? please keep us posted and congrats and h &h 9 months.
> 
> It COULD be possible, but I won't know until I go to my appt. I will definitely keep everyone updated & let you know what the doc says. And thank you!Click to expand...


You know, someone else on the board said that happened to them regularly. That they had a period one month, didn't have one the next, but knew she ovulated that month because of temping and opks, and then got her period the next month. That could be what happened in your case too. It is possible. But, like you said, you won't know until your appointment. I can't wait to hear about it! Keep us updated!!(Pics! I want to see bean pics!!)


----------



## MrsLaw

AF got me on 9/01. CD57. Strangely right after Zumba which I don't really know what to think about. :/ Congrats on you BFP Autumn. xx


----------



## Hoping2012

Awww so sorry to hear AF got u :( big hugs x


----------



## nunu123

It COULD be possible, but I won't know until I go to my appt. I will definitely keep everyone updated & let you know what the doc says. And thank you![/QUOTE]

thanks will be looking forward to your update, i have a doc's appt tomorrow i am now seven days late for my AF, will update as well.


----------



## treschic81

Hello,

I've been reading this thread off an on for a while and would like to join :)
I am 8 days late and have BFN's since 12 dpo. I'm not sure when I O'd since I don't chart, but I had all the physical symptoms on 12/23, 24 which is when FF forcasted O to happen. I haven't had that many symptoms, but I didn't with either of my kids, and they were both surprises so I didn't find out till 7 or 8 weeks along. I'm secretly hoping I'm one of those women that don't show positive on a HPT till very late, but I doubt it :(

I called my doc on Fri to ask for a blood test and they never even called me back!:growlmad: The past few days I'v been dizzy and just feeling strange and having to get up twice per night to pee which I NEVER do, so I'm hoping those are good signs! 

XAutumnO, I think you are everyone's source of hope right now, congrats! I hope more of us have your outcome :)


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading this thread off an on for a while and would like to join :)
> I am 8 days late and have BFN's since 12 dpo. I'm not sure when I O'd since I don't chart, but I had all the physical symptoms on 12/23, 24 which is when FF forcasted O to happen. I haven't had that many symptoms, but I didn't with either of my kids, and they were both surprises so I didn't find out till 7 or 8 weeks along. I'm secretly hoping I'm one of those women that don't show positive on a HPT till very late, but I doubt it :(
> 
> I called my doc on Fri to ask for a blood test and they never even called me back!:growlmad: The past few days I'v been dizzy and just feeling strange and having to get up twice per night to pee which I NEVER do, so I'm hoping those are good signs!
> 
> XAutumnO, I think you are everyone's source of hope right now, congrats! I hope more of us have your outcome :)

Thank you! I have hope for everyone. I have all very, very mild symptoms, so none of it was too obvious. I really did just think I was crazy. Lol.


----------



## xautumno

Just because someone asked on another thread, I'm going to post my positives on here. It is with the blue dye tests, but I think the line is a little too dark for it to be a false pos. I'm going to buy a pink dye test on wednesday, just to make sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0990.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 25









IMAG0992.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 22









IMAG0993.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Hoping2012

I love seeing a bfp!neva has one myself!!congrats x


----------



## treschic81

Those are for sure positive! I know people don't like blue dye tests, but you can tell the ones that are a bad evap. Those are thick and dark. :thumbup:


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> Those are for sure positive! I know people don't like blue dye tests, but you can tell the ones that are a bad evap. Those are thick and dark. :thumbup:

I thought so, too! I've had so many people put doubts in my mind, though. Hahaha.


----------



## Leinzlove

Beautiful lines... :happydance:


----------



## nunu123

went to doc today he wouldn't do a scan said it wouldn't show just yet on US, so he just said to wait or do a blood test, will see him again next monday same time to see on us, but have bought some tests and will be testing in the morning. hoping its good i kind of feel perhaps it could happen to me and i may be actualy pregnant will see.


----------



## lindsloo

ok ladies need some help...sorry if this is way tmi!! so i am 3 days late, 17 dpo, and i have noticed increased discharge, but now there is a LOT and it is really thick and creamy kinda like lotion...again...sorry for waaay tmi!! but is this a sign of early pregnancy?? i also came off the nuvaring in mid december but ive come off of bc several times in the past and have never noticed this before. also had brown spotting on jan 8th and 9th....and a BFN on friday the 13th. help!!


----------



## xautumno

nunu123 said:


> went to doc today he wouldn't do a scan said it wouldn't show just yet on US, so he just said to wait or do a blood test, will see him again next monday same time to see on us, but have bought some tests and will be testing in the morning. hoping its good i kind of feel perhaps it could happen to me and i may be actualy pregnant will see.

Good luck!


----------



## reneep74859

XAutumn- you are what gives me some hope still! I am on CD55 and still got a BFN yesterday. I've had every preg. symptom known to man (well woman) lol. This waiting is so frustrating! I'd rather just get on with a period so I can continue on to the next cycle. We've been TTC for over a year and i want my little one!! I am SO happy for you...good luck with the pregnancy!!


----------



## xautumno

reneep74859 said:


> XAutumn- you are what gives me some hope still! I am on CD55 and still got a BFN yesterday. I've had every preg. symptom known to man (well woman) lol. This waiting is so frustrating! I'd rather just get on with a period so I can continue on to the next cycle. We've been TTC for over a year and i want my little one!! I am SO happy for you...good luck with the pregnancy!!

I felt the same way! I just wanted to get AF so I could have an answer. Just be patient. Test once a week and don't let your doc "jump start" your AF. They tried to get me to take some pill to jump start it, but my instincts told me no! Good luck!!


----------



## treschic81

Well I finally heard from my doc and they sent me for a beta hcg and thyroid function test. Apparently that can throw off your cycle too. I got the blood drawn today and I have an appt for thurs for an exam and to get the results. At least I'll finally know something! Not feeling to hopeful, tho.


----------



## Ltoth

lindsloo said:


> ok ladies need some help...sorry if this is way tmi!! so i am 3 days late, 17 dpo, and i have noticed increased discharge, but now there is a LOT and it is really thick and creamy kinda like lotion...again...sorry for waaay tmi!! but is this a sign of early pregnancy?? i also came off the nuvaring in mid december but ive come off of bc several times in the past and have never noticed this before. also had brown spotting on jan 8th and 9th....and a BFN on friday the 13th. help!!

Sounds promising! your not out until AF shows ! Your body might just produce low amounts of HCG. I would try and test again today and if its negative id call the doctor to get checked out! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

nunu123 said:


> went to doc today he wouldn't do a scan said it wouldn't show just yet on US, so he just said to wait or do a blood test, will see him again next monday same time to see on us, but have bought some tests and will be testing in the morning. hoping its good i kind of feel perhaps it could happen to me and i may be actualy pregnant will see.

It could sure could happen to you! Hang in there! I can't wait to be updated with that BFP! :hugs:



lindsloo said:


> ok ladies need some help...sorry if this is way tmi!! so i am 3 days late, 17 dpo, and i have noticed increased discharge, but now there is a LOT and it is really thick and creamy kinda like lotion...again...sorry for waaay tmi!! but is this a sign of early pregnancy?? i also came off the nuvaring in mid december but ive come off of bc several times in the past and have never noticed this before. also had brown spotting on jan 8th and 9th....and a BFN on friday the 13th. help!!

Sounds very promising to me! I'm sorry you remain in limbo. I hope the :witch: stays gone and I hear about your BFP! :hugs:



treschic81 said:


> Well I finally heard from my doc and they sent me for a beta hcg and thyroid function test. Apparently that can throw off your cycle too. I got the blood drawn today and I have an appt for thurs for an exam and to get the results. At least I'll finally know something! Not feeling to hopeful, tho.

Either way... It'll be good to get out of limbo. Plus, you'll be checked out. I'm still hoping to be updated with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Mrsdennis6

May I join this convo? I am new on here.... just started TTC #1 and currently 8 days late. Hubby and I had all of our tests done last month so I wasn't charting or using OPKs. I am really excited to start properly TTC, but have to wait for AF to show up first.....Getting impatient, and our baby doctor said I just need to wait it out. Grrrrr


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey ladies, I would like to join you if that's okay. I'm just so upset by this month.

I am almost positive I ovulated December 31. The reason I'm not 100% is because I had food poisoning and was running a fever that day. We BD'ed anyways (that's commitment, let me tell you lol) and I took my temp the next morning. It was 97.6 which is the highest post O temp I usually get. I assumed I ovulated and forgot my thermometer, so I stopped temping thinking that temp was so high there's no way I didn't O.

Okay, so my LP is usually 12 days, so my period was due on Friday the 13th lol luckily I'm not superstitious haha. Anyways, I took a test the day before and it was negative. I skipped the thirteenth and took one on the fourteenth, the fifteenth, and again this morning. ALL :bfn: My temp is also still high, so I know my period isn't coming, today. (It always drops the day my period starts)

My boobs are killing me, my nipples are darker, my cervix is super high and soft and it felt like it was posterior (weird, right?) I'm super emotional/crabby, my face is still clear (I normally break out before AF), and I'm exhausted. I woke up at 8 this morning and went to the couch and fell asleep until almost 11 on the arm of the sofa!

Oy, I know this is long and kind of rant-ish, but no one understands how frustrating it is to be in limbo! If I'm not preggers, I just want my period to come, and if I am pregnant then I want my :bfp: Is that too much to ask? Just to know one way or the other? Grrrrr... I hope you ladies are holding up better than I am. I have barely left the house in 3 days I've been so discouraged. :( I think I need a hug.


----------



## Mrsdennis6

"If I'm not preggers, I just want my period to come, and if I am pregnant then I want my :bfp: Is that too much to ask? "

I totally feel ya, S_Dowd. I am so ready for the next cycle so we can officially and properly start TTC.


----------



## S_Dowd

Thank you MrsDennis6! I love my husband very much, and he tries to be supportive, but he's a man, you know? lol He just doesn't fully understand like you wonderful ladies here, do. :)


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Girl, I totally know what you mean. That's why I joined this site...so I'd have someone to wait with and understand what I'm going through. Last month was our testing month...so we tried but not properly...and of course I'm late the month we are going to properly try. I had an HSG done last month, and I read about some women being late afterwards. I just want to move on and stop obsessing.... Are you normally late? I hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you ladies get out of limbo soon! Hang in there, you aren't out until the :witch: shows up and crashes the party.

We just had a 64 dpo :bfp: in here! If she goes on her last AF, that would make her over 9 weeks pregnant!

There is hope! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Can I join you ladies???please :flower: lol
I am not sure what dpo I am but my cyclyes average about 35 days ever last month I went 41days :shrug: im on cd 39 and no af and all bfn on cd 32 I had alittle brownish pink discharge just when I wiped only happened twice not completely odd for me I have had the same thing happen before but then started af two days later its been 7 days now and my back is soooooooooo sore im not sure about my boobs a couple of little pians here and there but thats all again this has happened before 

hope everyone gets answers soon


----------



## Mrsdennis6

64 DPO!!!!!!!?!?!?! Wow!!! I believe I'm on 21/22 DPO but I'm not positive since we weren't charting last month. Thank you so much, Leinzlove. :hugs:

Sweetiebug1, I've had lower back pains, too but I figure it's because I've been constipated for 2 weeks now. You have long cycles like me.... mine are 37 days. I'm on CD 45. I'm getting all BFNs too. When do you think you'll retest?


----------



## Sweetiebug1

I would have went crazy by 64dpo


----------



## Leinzlove

She was in the process of rescheduling her Dr. Appt. Testing 1 or 2 times a week! :bfn:'s. So keep testing! I hope the :witch: has the greatest reason for staying away! 

Can't wait to be updated with those :bfp:'s! :hugs:


----------



## S_Dowd

64!!! Oh yeah that's autumn, right? I saw her posts on other threads! I agree... I would go crazy.

And to answer Mrsdennis6: I have very irregular periods. They range from 31-39 days, but my luteal phase is usually very consistent. The only thing I can think is that because I was running a fever the day I think I ovulated, the next morning my temp was a little high. I figured since I was feeling better, I could trust it. Ugh if only I had kept temping to make sure it stayed up. Ugh!

Anyways, so it isn't unusual for me to be late, but my "normal" is 33 days. And I ovulate around CD21. I rarely ovulate before CD20.

I'm curious to find out when you guys are retesting. I've already wasted 4 tests on BFNs... I'm thinking about waiting until the weekend...


----------



## Sweetiebug1

S_Dowd said:


> 64!!! Oh yeah that's autumn, right? I saw her posts on other threads! I agree... I would go crazy.
> 
> And to answer Mrsdennis6: I have very irregular periods. They range from 31-39 days, but my luteal phase is usually very consistent. The only thing I can think is that because I was running a fever the day I think I ovulated, the next morning my temp was a little high. I figured since I was feeling better, I could trust it. Ugh if only I had kept temping to make sure it stayed up. Ugh!
> 
> Anyways, so it isn't unusual for me to be late, but my "normal" is 33 days. And I ovulate around CD21. I rarely ovulate before CD20.
> 
> I'm curious to find out when you guys are retesting. I've already wasted 4 tests on BFNs... I'm thinking about waiting until the weekend...

I might test next monday if nothing i dont want to waste anymore test if I have more symptoms Ill test again when are you testing again??


----------



## Mrsdennis6

wow, I just went back and read all of the posts on this thread....XAutumn - WOW. I believe I'm 21/22 dpo and am frustrated... I can only imagine how 60+ days were! I need to check my attitude! CONGRATS!!!! 

and Leinzlove -- you are just absolute sunshine! I love this thread! You keep everyone so positive! 

How's your journey going this cycle?

S_Dowd And Sweetiebug1-- Just saw your replies :) I don't know if I can wait another week....but I know I don't want to spend anymore money on tests... I have 3 left. haha :) I think I'll try and hold off until Saturday morning.


----------



## Mrsdennis6

I say I'll hold off until Saturday, but I know better. I am impatient. I bet I test tomorrow morning. lol :laugh2:


----------



## xautumno

Sweetiebug1 said:


> I would have went crazy by 64dpo

I was definitely going crazy. The doctor tried to get me to take a pill to jump start my period, and I refused.


----------



## xautumno

Mrsdennis6 said:


> wow, I just went back and read all of the posts on this thread....XAutumn - WOW. I believe I'm 21/22 dpo and am frustrated... I can only imagine how 60+ days were! I need to check my attitude! CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> and Leinzlove -- you are just absolute sunshine! I love this thread! You keep everyone so positive!
> 
> How's your journey going this cycle?
> 
> S_Dowd And Sweetiebug1-- Just saw your replies :) I don't know if I can wait another week....but I know I don't want to spend anymore money on tests... I have 3 left. haha :) I think I'll try and hold off until Saturday morning.

Hahaha. Thank you! I actually took two tests the day I found out bc I thought I'd finally gone crazy. 

Good luck & don't lose hope!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrsdennis6 said:


> wow, I just went back and read all of the posts on this thread....XAutumn - WOW. I believe I'm 21/22 dpo and am frustrated... I can only imagine how 60+ days were! I need to check my attitude! CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> and Leinzlove -- you are just absolute sunshine! I love this thread! You keep everyone so positive!
> 
> How's your journey going this cycle?
> 
> S_Dowd And Sweetiebug1-- Just saw your replies :) I don't know if I can wait another week....but I know I don't want to spend anymore money on tests... I have 3 left. haha :) I think I'll try and hold off until Saturday morning.


Thank you! I'm impatiently waiting O. Better than AF Limbo, though. I'm on CD 17 (Cycles average 28 days). But, I think its going to happen soon. My afternoon OPK was darker than its ever been. (First cycle OPK). And CM is EW, however, not at the stretchy part yet. I'm hoping WEB MD calculator is right and I O tomorrow. (Love this calculator, as it bases it on the last 3 cycles.) Anyways, I BD, CD 8,10,12,14,15,16,17... So my tubes are full of swimmers... Trying to space 24 hours between each BD.

I so hope you get relieved of your limbo soon. And it results in me updating this thread with your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## treschic81

Ugh. I'm thinking AF is on her way...I'm having a lot of pressure and dull cramping. I don't usually get this before AF but being so late, I think I may be in for a really bad one. I was so dizzy today and now I just feel like crap :(

I'll be really mad if AF comes right before my appt and I have to reschedule.


----------



## S_Dowd

I love you wonderful wonderful ladies! And thank you soooo much leinzlove for starting this thread! I don't know what I would do without it! It's so nice to talk with people going through the same thing!

And Mrsdennis6, I know what you mean about checking your attitude. lol I think I would know that I was pregnant, though, because the longest cycle I've ever had in my life was 40-41 days. But that would still be frustrating because it's like, "well, if I'm pregnant then why am I getting :bfn: after :bfn:" Terrible! I'm soooo happy that had a happy ending :) YAY for xautumno :) :) :)

treschic81- Anytime I'm late, I get really bad periods, too. :( I hope it's not AF! I want to see some :bfp: It gives me so much hope!

sweetiebug1-I don't know when I'm retesting. I only have 1 test left. I told DH I should have bought internet cheapies. I'm using frers and clearblue digital. Those are expensive!


----------



## Leinzlove

treschic81 said:


> Ugh. I'm thinking AF is on her way...I'm having a lot of pressure and dull cramping. I don't usually get this before AF but being so late, I think I may be in for a really bad one. I was so dizzy today and now I just feel like crap :(
> 
> I'll be really mad if AF comes right before my appt and I have to reschedule.

I'm hoping the :witch: stays away! It's possible they are early pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:



S_Dowd said:


> I love you wonderful wonderful ladies! And thank you soooo much leinzlove for starting this thread! I don't know what I would do without it! It's so nice to talk with people going through the same thing!
> 
> And Mrsdennis6, I know what you mean about checking your attitude. lol I think I would know that I was pregnant, though, because the longest cycle I've ever had in my life was 40-41 days. But that would still be frustrating because it's like, "well, if I'm pregnant then why am I getting :bfn: after :bfn:" Terrible! I'm soooo happy that had a happy ending :) YAY for xautumno :) :) :)
> 
> treschic81- Anytime I'm late, I get really bad periods, too. :( I hope it's not AF! I want to see some :bfp: It gives me so much hope!
> 
> sweetiebug1-I don't know when I'm retesting. I only have 1 test left. I told DH I should have bought internet cheapies. I'm using frers and clearblue digital. Those are expensive!

I love BNB! It's so much fun! When I started this thread, I had no idea how much fun it would be! I'm happy about it! When I see a :bfp: in here! I go crazy with excitement. You're welcome! I'm glad you all haven't minded me sticking around!

I hope the :witch: keeps staying away... And that this month is the one. :hugs:! Wouldn't that be the best reason for limbo! Could be! Top pregnancy sign.... MISSED AF!


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I'm thinking AF is on her way...I'm having a lot of pressure and dull cramping. I don't usually get this before AF but being so late, I think I may be in for a really bad one. I was so dizzy today and now I just feel like crap :(
> 
> I'll be really mad if AF comes right before my appt and I have to reschedule.
> 
> I'm hoping the :witch: stays away! It's possible they are early pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> S_Dowd said:
> 
> 
> I love you wonderful wonderful ladies! And thank you soooo much leinzlove for starting this thread! I don't know what I would do without it! It's so nice to talk with people going through the same thing!
> 
> And Mrsdennis6, I know what you mean about checking your attitude. lol I think I would know that I was pregnant, though, because the longest cycle I've ever had in my life was 40-41 days. But that would still be frustrating because it's like, "well, if I'm pregnant then why am I getting :bfn: after :bfn:" Terrible! I'm soooo happy that had a happy ending :) YAY for xautumno :) :) :)
> 
> treschic81- Anytime I'm late, I get really bad periods, too. :( I hope it's not AF! I want to see some :bfp: It gives me so much hope!
> 
> sweetiebug1-I don't know when I'm retesting. I only have 1 test left. I told DH I should have bought internet cheapies. I'm using frers and clearblue digital. Those are expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> I love BNB! It's so much fun! When I started this thread, I had no idea how much fun it would be! I'm happy about it! When I see a :bfp: in here! I go crazy with excitement. You're welcome! I'm glad you all haven't minded me sticking around!
> 
> I hope the :witch: keeps staying away... And that this month is the one. :hugs:! Wouldn't that be the best reason for limbo! Could be! Top pregnancy sign.... MISSED AF!Click to expand...

Leinz, this thread wouldn't be the same without you!!


----------



## Ltoth

xautumno said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I'm thinking AF is on her way...I'm having a lot of pressure and dull cramping. I don't usually get this before AF but being so late, I think I may be in for a really bad one. I was so dizzy today and now I just feel like crap :(
> 
> I'll be really mad if AF comes right before my appt and I have to reschedule.
> 
> I'm hoping the :witch: stays away! It's possible they are early pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> S_Dowd said:
> 
> 
> I love you wonderful wonderful ladies! And thank you soooo much leinzlove for starting this thread! I don't know what I would do without it! It's so nice to talk with people going through the same thing!
> 
> And Mrsdennis6, I know what you mean about checking your attitude. lol I think I would know that I was pregnant, though, because the longest cycle I've ever had in my life was 40-41 days. But that would still be frustrating because it's like, "well, if I'm pregnant then why am I getting :bfn: after :bfn:" Terrible! I'm soooo happy that had a happy ending :) YAY for xautumno :) :) :)
> 
> treschic81- Anytime I'm late, I get really bad periods, too. :( I hope it's not AF! I want to see some :bfp: It gives me so much hope!
> 
> sweetiebug1-I don't know when I'm retesting. I only have 1 test left. I told DH I should have bought internet cheapies. I'm using frers and clearblue digital. Those are expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> I love BNB! It's so much fun! When I started this thread, I had no idea how much fun it would be! I'm happy about it! When I see a :bfp: in here! I go crazy with excitement. You're welcome! I'm glad you all haven't minded me sticking around!
> 
> I hope the :witch: keeps staying away... And that this month is the one. :hugs:! Wouldn't that be the best reason for limbo! Could be! Top pregnancy sign.... MISSED AF!Click to expand...
> 
> Leinz, this thread wouldn't be the same without you!!Click to expand...

absolutely correct! :flower:


----------



## S_Dowd

So is anyone else having problems being motivated. I feel like I'm so frustrated and obsessed with finding out what's going on that I can't seem to do anything! Anyone else feeling me? How do you get motivated when all you want to do is sit in the dark and cry? Okay I'm being a little dramatic lol but please help me get some motivation!


----------



## Ltoth

S_Dowd said:


> So is anyone else having problems being motivated. I feel like I'm so frustrated and obsessed with finding out what's going on that I can't seem to do anything! Anyone else feeling me? How do you get motivated when all you want to do is sit in the dark and cry? Okay I'm being a little dramatic lol but please help me get some motivation!

Im sorry your feeling down:( I always find that trying to keep your mind busy in times like these really help. As far as motivation I believe you need to get yourself in a better mood first. Maybe make a list of things you want to accomplish every day? Once you find yourself achieving those goals you will be proud and hopefully start to get motivated even more! Treat yourself when you do accomplish your daily goals:) It can be anything! I recently started "working out" lol i do a lot of leg workouts and push myself to do pushups everyday. I set a goal of ten pushups a day for a week then this week im trying to get 15 a day. Ive suffered from anxiety and depression since my mom passed. Ive been prescribed prozac, xanax, many antidepressants and never took one. My medicine is keeping active mentally and physically and to stay positive!

Sorry that was a lot! lol. Just remember to keep your head up! You can do anything you put your mind to!:flower:


----------



## S_Dowd

Ltoth- Thank you so much. I'm sorry about your mom :hug: You are so sweet and I appreciate your encouragement. I'm usually a very positive and upbeat person, but ttc has just become so stressful. My husband is super worried about me because I usually want to be around people all the time, and lately I just want to be alone. It's really not like me at all...

I think I'm going to take your advice and make a list of things I'd like to accomplish tomorrow. Hmmm... I need to come up with a fun reward system to keep me motivated!

Thank you so much :)


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Leinzlove - yay! I hope you O like you expect to tomorrow! Sounds like you have made sure you're covered :) I bet this is your month!!!!

S_Dowd - I'm using the same kind! Soooo expensive and the ones with the blue dye are hard to interpret. I've done 2 pink dye ones (FRER) and 2 blue dye ones (cvs brand). The pink ones seem to be clearer. 

treschic81 - I think my AF is on her way, too. I started cramping after dinner and my boobs are _KILLING _me...feels like AF is right around the corner. Praying that she stays away from you. <3


This cycle has been really, really weird for me. I hope I get an answer soon.
I decided that I will retest Thursday morning if AF doesn't come tomorrow or Wednesday. Thank you ladies for waiting with me! :hug: :)


----------



## Mrsdennis6

S_Dowd said:


> I think I'm going to take your advice and make a list of things I'd like to accomplish tomorrow. Hmmm... I need to come up with a fun reward system to keep me motivated!
> 
> Thank you so much :)

Awesome idea! I think I'll try this, too. After all, I am totally new at this and need to get my game plans in order for this TTC journey!


----------



## Ltoth

S_Dowd :
See the motivation is kicking in already! you are willing to try so that's an awesome start! For me since my goal is to get toned, my reward after I accomplish my daily goals is knowing im on my way to a healthier body! Ive been stuck in a funk where its so hard to see the light but the more and more positive i become the darkness has been staying away. Remember tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life. Its never to late to try something new. Once you finish one goal make more :) :flower:

P.s thank you for your kind words. :hugs:


----------



## reneep74859

I just wanted to say...you girls ROCK! I love being able to come on here and know that I'm not alone in this waiting game! CD 56 now and I may just go crazy lol A month ago when AF was due, I would have sworn she'd show up because I had bad back pain and cramps. But all I did was spot for 2 days. Not like me AT ALL. Trying to keep up hope with you all!


----------



## Leinzlove

S_Dowd said:


> So is anyone else having problems being motivated. I feel like I'm so frustrated and obsessed with finding out what's going on that I can't seem to do anything! Anyone else feeling me? How do you get motivated when all you want to do is sit in the dark and cry? Okay I'm being a little dramatic lol but please help me get some motivation!

Please don't sit in the dark and cry! :hugs: 

I really have no advice, other than try to think positive. It's a good sign that you are in limbo... I don't know how far in limbo you are. But, there is hope! You are in unless the :witch: shows up! And then you just try again.

It doesn't have to happen over night. It doesn't matter how long it takes, when you hold your baby in your arms, thats all that will matter. 

It's ok to feel the way you are. We are human, we sadly don't feel perfect all the time. Try to find joys for what you do have, and not for what you don't.

I think it would help if you'd read some of those tear jerker ttc success stories. 

It will happen for you. Hopefully, now! :hugs:


----------



## nunu123

hey ladies, i tested this morning as the sample was passing through a line appeared or it seemed to me just for a few seconds then it was gone, has this ever happened to anyone before, i have tested a lot in the past and it never happened. i am now 8 days late for AF and nothing other than the shadow line that disappeared. 

i am going to the doc on Sunday to see if there is ovulation or not since i would be cycle day 14 had the AF arrived something should show up on a vaginal ultra sound. IF nothing i might just take some progesterone supplement to induce a period.


----------



## lindsloo

i am going to test this afternoon!! everyone please keep your fingers crossed, and mine are crossed for all of YOU!! congrats to all those who have gotten a BFP YAY!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Nunu-I hope u have good news at the drs :)
Lindsloo-keep us posted!!!
ltoth and leinzlove- thank u for ur encouragement. I feel better now that I've gotten a good night's rest. I'm now 5 days late and my temp was high this morning even though I took it at 6:30am. And I'm super nauseous :)


----------



## S_Dowd

Nunu-I hope u have good news at the drs :)
Lindsloo-keep us posted!!!
ltoth and leinzlove- thank u for ur encouragement. I feel better now that I've gotten a good night's rest. I'm now 5 days late and my temp was high this morning even though I took it at 6:30am. And I'm super nauseous :)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

S_Dowd hurray for being nauseous thats a good sign and the fact that your temp is up super good 
My temp was low this morning lower then ever idk if its because I woke up every two hours or what my af usually comes the day it drops so if shes coming she needs to hurry lol

But I have a question how long does your temp say up if you are pregnant, the whole pregnancy??


----------



## treschic81

Hi xautumno :)

I hope you're feeling well...just wondering if you found out how far along you are? I had a blood test yesterday and will get the results on Thurs. Did they ever give you a blood test?


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds positive in here! Hope everyone gets out of limbo soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi everyone :) wow I missed a night of popping on here and I have just enjoyed readig everything I have missed!welcome everyone who has joined :) this thread is fab for not feelig alone and totally crazy in our evil extended tww!!
Well I am 11 days late for AF!!!and stil no sign,tested again yesterday an surprise bfn!!!argh :(
AF just needs hurry up like u all say so we can move on 2 next cycle if that's why mother nature has planned and if she is plannig the most special gift then she should let us see them 2 lines!!!
Hope all you ladies are feeling ok today and much happier :)


----------



## TTCBean

5 days late... ugh!


----------



## Ltoth

lindsloo said:


> i am going to test this afternoon!! everyone please keep your fingers crossed, and mine are crossed for all of YOU!! congrats to all those who have gotten a BFP YAY!!!

Fingers are crossed!!! dying to hear the news! :D:flower:


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> Hi xautumno :)
> 
> I hope you're feeling well...just wondering if you found out how far along you are? I had a blood test yesterday and will get the results on Thurs. Did they ever give you a blood test?

No idea yet. I have an appt next Tuesday, but I have to reschedule bc of a conflict with work. I know that I am just over 9 weeks at the most.


----------



## treschic81

Keep me posted! I'd love to find out exactly how far along you were before you got your positive test. Like if you O'd late.

Congrats again, and btw, I'm in MD too!


----------



## klallen

AF is 9 days late and I'm still waiting for my BFP. My dr. told me last week that there are plenty of women who don't test positive until 6-8 weeks. That doesn't stop me from testing though! I have an appointment next week to get a blood test so hopefully that will give me some answers. Having some cramping the past couple of days (mostly at night) and frequent trips to the bathroom. Sometimes I think my mind is playing tricks on me. Good luck to everyone who is waiting!


----------



## Mrsdennis6

klallen said:


> AF is 9 days late and I'm still waiting for my BFP. My dr. told me last week that there are plenty of women who don't test positive until 6-8 weeks. That doesn't stop me from testing though! I have an appointment next week to get a blood test so hopefully that will give me some answers. Having some cramping the past couple of days (mostly at night) and frequent trips to the bathroom. Sometimes I think my mind is playing tricks on me. Good luck to everyone who is waiting!

I'm 9 days late today as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## S_Dowd

Hello everyone! 

Has anyone else been starving, lately? I can not seem to get enough to eat! I went and got tacos for dinner, and I had to sit in the parking lot and wolf down 2 flour tortillas just to make it home. 

When I get hungry, my stomach starts hurting and I'm start getting nauseous! Anyone else? Oh yeah and I'm having some EWCM... very unusual for me! 

Any news with you guys. Lindsloo, did you test??? Has anyone tested? I'm not testing until Friday! I need some vicarious thrills!!!


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> Keep me posted! I'd love to find out exactly how far along you were before you got your positive test. Like if you O'd late.
> 
> Congrats again, and btw, I'm in MD too!

Ooh! What part? I'm Harford county.


----------



## treschic81

I'm in Columbia, howard county :)


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> I'm in Columbia, howard county :)

Wow! Not too far. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

S_Dowd said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has anyone else been starving, lately? I can not seem to get enough to eat! I went and got tacos for dinner, and I had to sit in the parking lot and wolf down 2 flour tortillas just to make it home.
> 
> When I get hungry, my stomach starts hurting and I'm start getting nauseous! Anyone else? Oh yeah and I'm having some EWCM... very unusual for me!
> 
> Any news with you guys. Lindsloo, did you test??? Has anyone tested? I'm not testing until Friday! I need some vicarious thrills!!!

I don't know how late you are. But is it possible you didn't O last cycle and are doing so now.

Just saying... As I'm nauseous, with EWCM, and I'm hungry! And I just got my positive OPK this afternoon! Normally I'd be thinking I was in the 2ww... But, I'm ovulating... If I were you it might not be a bad idea to BD!

However, symptoms are the same... So I'm hoping they are early pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## lindsloo

hiii everyone!! any good news today?? i didnt get a chance to go to the store to get a test today...i work night shift so my schedule is all out of whack, been asleep all day...anyways, i am off tonight and plan on getting some tests tomorrow. are there any good cheap tests that are reliable that i could get at walmart or target that someone could recommend? i have wasted WAY too much on FRER and i am convinced that they dont work. i am now 5 days late...no sign of AF!! any recommendations would be great, and i will keep you all updated. yall are great!! fingers crossed for all of you! and lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## S_Dowd

I don't recommend blue dye tests just because they tend to bleed and give funny looking swirls.... but most pink dye tests are pretty good! Ahhh good luck!!! :)


----------



## lindsloo

thank you!! im nervous!! hoping for the best :) any good news for you??


----------



## Leinzlove

lindsloo said:


> thank you!! im nervous!! hoping for the best :) any good news for you??

Hoping you see that :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## lindsloo

thanks sweet girl!! me too!! keep doin that BD i bet this is your month!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

still no period... but I'm not testing until Friday. I figure by then I'll be a week late and a test should show up :)

I can't wait to hear about your test, tomorrow! I'll be glad when this endless tww is over!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Yeah Leinzlove! Good luck :)

Oh and if I am pregnant this month, the only thing different we did was use Preseed. So I'll be a testament to its magic powers lol :)


----------



## Leinzlove

S_Dowd said:


> Yeah Leinzlove! Good luck :)
> 
> Oh and if I am pregnant this month, the only thing different we did was use Preseed. So I'll be a testament to its magic powers lol :)

Thanks! :happydance:! And yes Preseed could make all the difference. I've heard lots of rave about it! I'm excited about updating this thread with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

lindsloo said:


> thanks sweet girl!! me too!! keep doin that BD i bet this is your month!!!

Thank you! :) I'm waiting on that :bfp:! I have a good feeling about you! :)


----------



## lindsloo

thank you girls! i will keep you updated...just want an answer!!!! hugs!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Just seen this thread and wanted to update that I mc just a few days after my BFP this month.


----------



## S_Dowd

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Ltoth

Mom To 2 said:


> Just seen this thread and wanted to update that I mc just a few days after my BFP this month.

Im so sorry! :( :hugs:


----------



## nunu123

up date ladies went to local doc yesterday, and did a vaginal ultrasound, doc said that my indumetrium is thick so she can't rule out pregnancy, asked if a sac should be there by now she said yes if you ovulated when you should have but it could be that ovulation was totally delayed like a week ago, 

thinking back my AF was due on the 9th, but two days later i had cm and loads of it and a heavy pulling feeling in pelvic areas, at the time i was fearing i may be pregnant but ectoptic bc there was pain there along with cm, so it could be that i ovulated on the 12th of this month or so and still hasn't shown on a preg test if i am or not. 
anyway she suggested i take premulut nor for three days two tabs in morning two in afternoon it doesn't hurt baby if there is one, this is to be taken three days and wait for three to four days AF should arrive if there is no pregnancy if there is pregnancy AF doesnt arrive so i will wait till tuesday if AF not here will test.

so all you ladies could have ovulated later or are ovulating so keep bd till that bfp arrives. 
sorry about those who had m/c it is heartbreaking i went through it myself two months ago. and congrats to those who finally got a bfp.


----------



## Leinzlove

lindsloo said:


> thanks sweet girl!! me too!! keep doin that BD i bet this is your month!!!




Mom To 2 said:


> Just seen this thread and wanted to update that I mc just a few days after my BFP this month.

Oh, honey! I'm so sorry! There's no words I can say to make it any less painful. I hope that when you try again, you get a sticky bean right away. :hugs:



nunu123 said:


> up date ladies went to local doc yesterday, and did a vaginal ultrasound, doc said that my indumetrium is thick so she can't rule out pregnancy, asked if a sac should be there by now she said yes if you ovulated when you should have but it could be that ovulation was totally delayed like a week ago,
> 
> thinking back my AF was due on the 9th, but two days later i had cm and loads of it and a heavy pulling feeling in pelvic areas, at the time i was fearing i may be pregnant but ectoptic bc there was pain there along with cm, so it could be that i ovulated on the 12th of this month or so and still hasn't shown on a preg test if i am or not.
> anyway she suggested i take premulut nor for three days two tabs in morning two in afternoon it doesn't hurt baby if there is one, this is to be taken three days and wait for three to four days AF should arrive if there is no pregnancy if there is pregnancy AF doesnt arrive so i will wait till tuesday if AF not here will test.
> 
> so all you ladies could have ovulated later or are ovulating so keep bd till that bfp arrives.
> sorry about those who had m/c it is heartbreaking i went through it myself two months ago. and congrats to those who finally got a bfp.

Well, you aren't out! :) I'm hoping the :witch: stays away! Either way your limbo's ending soon! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Hey ladies... hope everyone is doing well, hoping for some BFPs :)

Day 6 for me and no AF. I am going to try not to test today... it'll be hard! Wish I had something to do today to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## S_Dowd

I caved and took a test... I know I know! I can't help it. It had been 2 days, so I thought I'd have some good news Blah! Plus, DH and I are both home sick. He has a horrible stomach bug and I called my boss (I work at an in-home daycare) and told her I was feeling a little queasy, and she told me to stay home so I wouldn't get everyone else sick.

So now I'm not really feeling that bad, just tired from being up all night with my poor love muffin. I was hoping work would keep me occupied, today. But alas, I tested. And it was......
NEGATIVE ugh.

Although, it did look funny right after I dipped it. I dipped it and a white line appeared where the second pink line should have been. It almost looked like it was trying to change colors, but changed its mind. (It was a FRER)

Maybe I'm crazy and just seeing things. Anyways, I'm 18dpo today and on CD 38. I'm out of tests, so I'll just wait a few days and pick up a dollar store test. I can't afford these name brand ones!

How are you guys doing? Anybody cave and test?


----------



## EliteArmyWife

WELL LADIES.... i looked at my 3 day old frers out of curiousity as i am 7 days late and 21 dpo and there were 2 lines? i was confused so i got a frer digi this morning.... 2nd mu and low and behold....BFP!!!!!IT CAN HAPPEN GODLUCK LADIES....6 tests in 7 days..... :cloud9:


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Hey,everyone! I'm posting this from my phone..just in case it looks funny, but wanted to say CONGRATS to those with BFPs and my heart breaks for the miscarraige. :( I hope your heart heals soon. As for me, I'm 10 days late....and still waiting for an answer. I took another HPT after work last night, and it was negative. I just want to know something!!!!


----------



## Ltoth

EliteArmyWife said:


> WELL LADIES.... i looked at my 3 day old frers out of curiousity as i am 7 days late and 21 dpo and there were 2 lines? i was confused so i got a frer digi this morning.... 2nd mu and low and behold....BFP!!!!!IT CAN HAPPEN GODLUCK LADIES....6 tests in 7 days..... :cloud9:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS!


----------



## treschic81

Ok, this is so strange. I have noticed the last couple of nights I keep waking up feeling out of breath, like I think I might have sleep apnea. My husband told me last week that I started snoring REALLY bad which is not like me, and last night and today taking a nap I think I was holding my breath during my sleep. Why would I all of the sudden start doing this?? Ugh. I need to know what's wrong with me. Mrsdennis6, I'm 11 days late today. I hope we get some answers soon!


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Yes ma'am, me too. I have everything ready to go for next cycle to start TTC with help from our baby doc,just have to wait for AF to show and she is just taking her sweet time!!! She should have to fork up the money for all of the HPTs! Lol! I bet the snoring is a good sign!!


----------



## S_Dowd

EliteArmyWife- CONGRATULATIONS :) :) :) I think we were the same dpo, so you give me hope!!!

Treschic- ooooo :) That sounds promising!!! I hope it's a sign!!! :) :) :dust:

MrsDennis6- I hope AF doesn't show and you get your :bfp: :dust: :) :) :)

Okay, so today's symptoms are as follows:

Sore boobs... they had been less sore the last couple days, but now OUCH
Dark and veiny nipples
Exhaustion... took a 3 hr nap from 10am-1pm and I'm still tired
Leg cramps when I woke up and tried to walk
Slight headache... that's been going on for 3-4 days
Starving
Craving fried chicken (I usually crave Mexican food right before AF, so this is weird)
Nauseous
Emotional
Peeing all day long, even when I'm not drinking that much

6 days late-18dpo and a :bfn: as of this morning.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hope we will see some more BFP's soon

Im now on cd41 so about 6 days late the soreness in my bb's has pretty much went away that sucks since it was the only thing giving me hope

temp went back up a little but its still really low for me
cervic is high still

I just feel really bloated and heavy today havent been able to sleep well either

ordered some more IC test should be here by monday so i will test then but with my luck af well show up before then


----------



## S_Dowd

Awww I'm sorry sweetiebug! Just remember your not out till the :witch: gets you, and it never hurts to have pregnancy tests. Even if AF does arrive, then you'll have some extra tests for the next cycle! Don't lose heart my friend. Oh and where do you buy IC. I'm tired of spending so much money on the expensive brands.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

S_Dowd said:


> Awww I'm sorry sweetiebug! Just remember your not out till the :witch: gets you, and it never hurts to have pregnancy tests. Even if AF does arrive, then you'll have some extra tests for the next cycle! Don't lose heart my friend. Oh and where do you buy IC. I'm tired of spending so much money on the expensive brands.

true.but hoping I wont need them lol
I ordered mine on ebay ive seen them on amazon too mine were $4.70 for 15 with free fast shipping


----------



## treschic81

Sdowd your symptoms are great! I think this is your month! Sweetiebug don't give up hope till AF gets you. I have read threads on another site where several women tested neg weeks in and were pg the whole time. Also 3 ladies over in 1st tri that had that happen to them! It is pretty frustrating knowing you can't always trust the tests. One lady in 1st tri even got a neg blood test after she was over a week late and finally tested positive on hpt on cd 64 I think it was. 

I'm actually getting nervous because I just have this strong feeling my dr is going to tell me I'm not pg and if I'm not, what is wrong with me? Ugh. I think I'm starting to let this get the best of me.


----------



## EliteArmyWife

ladies no one lose faith... this COULD be your month.. i was questioning it then doubtful to the point the only thing i had left to go on was no af... and then last 2 days i thought i got the flu hahahah(9 month flu now) i had cramping about 2 weeks ago to the point i was in a ball(thinking late o) took 5 frers and one dollar store(2 frers had such faint lines i thought i was nuts and had to hold it an inch away from my face to see and could not make out the color) and the dollar one was plain BFN.... took 2 digis from frer this morning(gold) and 3 mins later +yes and an hour later +yes.... keep hope as i will be spreading as much babydust to you all as possible....21 dpo 7 days late....baby #5 just came off of depo provera november 22nd.... had 1 cycle dec 15-20.it can happen=D


----------



## natcat86

Hi ladies, can I join? I am CD33 today and 4or5 days late. Its driving me nuts! Had really bad AF like symptoms until yesterday when they got less and now they are gone completely but not AF and no BFP! baby dust to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping2012

Mom To 2 said:


> Just seen this thread and wanted to update that I mc just a few days after my BFP this month.

So sorry :( big hugs x


----------



## Hoping2012

EliteArmyWife said:


> WELL LADIES.... i looked at my 3 day old frers out of curiousity as i am 7 days late and 21 dpo and there were 2 lines? i was confused so i got a frer digi this morning.... 2nd mu and low and behold....BFP!!!!!IT CAN HAPPEN GODLUCK LADIES....6 tests in 7 days..... :cloud9:



Woohoo!congrats on your bfp!!wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi I am now cd 43,AF was due on the 7th!!!i am going crazy!!got another bfn yesterday :( just want AF I arrive so we can get trying again!the ttw is bad enough this extended wait is ridiculous!!!!!x


----------



## Leinzlove

EliteArmyWife said:


> WELL LADIES.... i looked at my 3 day old frers out of curiousity as i am 7 days late and 21 dpo and there were 2 lines? i was confused so i got a frer digi this morning.... 2nd mu and low and behold....BFP!!!!!IT CAN HAPPEN GODLUCK LADIES....6 tests in 7 days..... :cloud9:

Seriously, when I'm having a bad day... When I'm thinking I should've never gotten out of bed....

LOW & BEHOLD a :bfp:!! This so makes my day! Congratulations! SO SO HAPPY! 

To all the lovely ladies who are still in limbo! :hugs: Have hope! I'm very excited about updating this thread with more :bfp:'s! Come on ladies... You can do it! The :witch: hasn't showed up... The party's still on....


----------



## treschic81

All day today I've had a horrible taste in my mouth, like metal. Anyone have this?


----------



## Leinzlove

treschic81 said:


> All day today I've had a horrible taste in my mouth, like metal. Anyone have this?

I haven't. But, its definitley an early pregnancy sign. I'd google it! Hope this means :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## SweetAngel84

AF due between 17-19.. tested a :bfn: yesterday...
driving me nuts to test again but waiting a few more days for AF
lots of
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

to all the wonderful ladies TTC :flower:


----------



## klallen

10 days late - tested again this morning BFN but I am staying positive. Has anyone had clumpy cm? I have been having a milky discharge but today it was clumpy. Sorry, TMI but I know you ladies are the ones to ask! Still have cramps and frequenting the bathroom a lot. I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

SweetAngel84 said:


> AF due between 17-19.. tested a :bfn: yesterday...
> driving me nuts to test again but waiting a few more days for AF
> lots of
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> to all the wonderful ladies TTC :flower:

I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away! This month may be the one. :hugs:



klallen said:


> 10 days late - tested again this morning BFN but I am staying positive. Has anyone had clumpy cm? I have been having a milky discharge but today it was clumpy. Sorry, TMI but I know you ladies are the ones to ask! Still have cramps and frequenting the bathroom a lot. I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test again. Good luck everyone!

I'm glad you are staying positive. Limbo is hard! I hope to hear about your :bfp: on Saturday! :) Sorry, don't know anything about clumpy CM. Hope someone else does.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

klallen said:


> 10 days late - tested again this morning BFN but I am staying positive. Has anyone had clumpy cm? I have been having a milky discharge but today it was clumpy. Sorry, TMI but I know you ladies are the ones to ask! Still have cramps and frequenting the bathroom a lot. I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test again. Good luck everyone!

Im having thin milky discharge but maybe yours could be a yeast infection which can be a pregnancy sign


----------



## treschic81

Leinzlove said:


> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> All day today I've had a horrible taste in my mouth, like metal. Anyone have this?
> 
> I haven't. But, its definitley an early pregnancy sign. I'd google it! Hope this means :bfp:! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok, I googled it and I'm trying not to let it get me excited...but it's def something I've never had before. I've been having a lot more twinges and just a feeling of activity in my very low abdomen...If not pregnancy then there is def something going on in there!


----------



## babyfeva

Omg, congrats Leinzlove!! So excited for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

treschic81 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> All day today I've had a horrible taste in my mouth, like metal. Anyone have this?
> 
> I haven't. But, its definitley an early pregnancy sign. I'd google it! Hope this means :bfp:! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I googled it and I'm trying not to let it get me excited...but it's def something I've never had before. I've been having a lot more twinges and just a feeling of activity in my very low abdomen...If not pregnancy then there is def something going on in there!Click to expand...

I hope this means I'm going to be updated with your :bfp:!



babyfeva said:


> Omg, congrats Leinzlove!! So excited for you.

Honey, it wasn't my :bfp:! Elitearmywife got it!

I'm currently ovulating today and the only positive's, I've seen lately are positive OPKs. Which, has me excited.. 

But not as exciting as updating this thread with a :bfp:! Your positive comments though, made me smile!


----------



## babyfeva

omg, i'm so sorry. I saw BFP and got all excited for you. :)


----------



## Canisa

I am on CD35 and no AF no BFN too:nope:
But i have NIL cm and no symptoms at all! no boob pain, no wet feeling, no cramps, twinges, nothing:shrug:

My doc sensed I was deficient in calcium and vit D so he prescribed supps that contain calcium + vit D +phophorous + trace of soy isoflavones (i started them on Jan 1st) . Do you all think thats (soy) the reason for delaying AF? 
Does that mean i am out girls?:cry:

I tested again yest and BFN:cry::cry: Pls help ladies! Any inputs?


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva said:


> omg, i'm so sorry. I saw BFP and got all excited for you. :)

Awww... I found it to be sweet! :) I was hoping you knew something that I didn't! It's going to be a looong 2ww. I know that I can't try to stay sane...:haha:

How's your TTC journey going?


----------



## Leinzlove

Canisa said:


> I am on CD35 and no AF no BFN too:nope:
> But i have NIL cm and no symptoms at all! no boob pain, no wet feeling, no cramps, twinges, nothing:shrug:
> 
> My doc sensed I was deficient in calcium and vit D so he prescribed supps that contain calcium + vit D +phophorous + trace of soy isoflavones (i started them on Jan 1st) . Do you all think thats (soy) the reason for delaying AF?
> Does that mean i am out girls?:cry:
> 
> I tested again yest and BFN:cry::cry: Pls help ladies! Any inputs?

You aren't out! This is the thread of the 64 dpo :bfp:! Always hope unless the :witch: says sooo! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

It's probably a sign cause I said that. :) 
This is my first time ttc#1 and it's my second round. This month I'm using bbt & opk's. I'm definitely confused with this whole charting thing only because I had 2 positive opk's then my temp for CD 16 went down. I think it was because I took my temp at 3am instead of the usual 5:30am, I made an adjustment to it but who knows. So, I guess I'm at either dpo 4 or 5. All I can do is wait now. I did notice that I had a different type of ovulation pain this month. I almost felt like a muscle pull/strain around my right bikini line area for a few days and my nipples aren't as sore either but my cm feels more "wet" than last month. 

Btw- i read your journal- love it! FX'd that this is our month :)


----------



## Leinzlove

babyfeva said:


> It's probably a sign cause I said that. :)
> This is my first time ttc#1 and it's my second round. This month I'm using bbt & opk's. I'm definitely confused with this whole charting thing only because I had 2 positive opk's then my temp for CD 16 went down. I think it was because I took my temp at 3am instead of the usual 5:30am, I made an adjustment to it but who knows. So, I guess I'm at either dpo 4 or 5. All I can do is wait now. I did notice that I had a different type of ovulation pain this month. I almost felt like a muscle pull/strain around my right bikini line area for a few days and my nipples aren't as sore either but my cm feels more "wet" than last month.
> 
> Btw- i read your journal- love it! FX'd that this is our month :)

Sounds great! I'll take all the positive hope I can get! I tried temping, but I've given up. I'm just to involved with TTC as it is... DH thinks we should just keep NTNP. But, that drove me wild. I was always thinking I was pregnant. Even before I O'd. 

I'm joining you in the 2ww... As I should be 1dpo tomorrow. Stalk my journal with updates... We can wait together! Hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Canisa

> You aren't out! This is the thread of the 64 dpo ! Always hope unless the says sooo! Hang in there!

Awww so sweet! Thanks u gave me hope :) :hugs: to u tooo! hope all of us on this thread get our BFPs:thumbup:


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> Canisa said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD35 and no AF no BFN too:nope:
> But i have NIL cm and no symptoms at all! no boob pain, no wet feeling, no cramps, twinges, nothing:shrug:
> 
> My doc sensed I was deficient in calcium and vit D so he prescribed supps that contain calcium + vit D +phophorous + trace of soy isoflavones (i started them on Jan 1st) . Do you all think thats (soy) the reason for delaying AF?
> Does that mean i am out girls?:cry:
> 
> I tested again yest and BFN:cry::cry: Pls help ladies! Any inputs?
> 
> You aren't out! This is the thread of the 64 dpo :bfp:! Always hope unless the :witch: says sooo! Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...

I get so happy every time you mention it! My appointment is rescheduled for February 1st! I am sooo excited. I will be almost 12 weeks (if you go from my missed AF). I think I'm less than that, though. 

I'm currently sooo sick with a head cold. I've sneezed 15 times just this hour. 

I'm miserable, but a happy miserable!


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> It's probably a sign cause I said that. :)
> This is my first time ttc#1 and it's my second round. This month I'm using bbt & opk's. I'm definitely confused with this whole charting thing only because I had 2 positive opk's then my temp for CD 16 went down. I think it was because I took my temp at 3am instead of the usual 5:30am, I made an adjustment to it but who knows. So, I guess I'm at either dpo 4 or 5. All I can do is wait now. I did notice that I had a different type of ovulation pain this month. I almost felt like a muscle pull/strain around my right bikini line area for a few days and my nipples aren't as sore either but my cm feels more "wet" than last month.
> 
> Btw- i read your journal- love it! FX'd that this is our month :)
> 
> Sounds great! I'll take all the positive hope I can get! I tried temping, but I've given up. I'm just to involved with TTC as it is... DH thinks we should just keep NTNP. But, that drove me wild. I was always thinking I was pregnant. Even before I O'd.
> 
> I'm joining you in the 2ww... As I should be 1dpo tomorrow. Stalk my journal with updates... We can wait together! Hope this is your month! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck, good luck, good luck! I sooo hope this is your month!


----------



## Leinzlove

xautumno said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> It's probably a sign cause I said that. :)
> This is my first time ttc#1 and it's my second round. This month I'm using bbt & opk's. I'm definitely confused with this whole charting thing only because I had 2 positive opk's then my temp for CD 16 went down. I think it was because I took my temp at 3am instead of the usual 5:30am, I made an adjustment to it but who knows. So, I guess I'm at either dpo 4 or 5. All I can do is wait now. I did notice that I had a different type of ovulation pain this month. I almost felt like a muscle pull/strain around my right bikini line area for a few days and my nipples aren't as sore either but my cm feels more "wet" than last month.
> 
> Btw- i read your journal- love it! FX'd that this is our month :)
> 
> Sounds great! I'll take all the positive hope I can get! I tried temping, but I've given up. I'm just to involved with TTC as it is... DH thinks we should just keep NTNP. But, that drove me wild. I was always thinking I was pregnant. Even before I O'd.
> 
> I'm joining you in the 2ww... As I should be 1dpo tomorrow. Stalk my journal with updates... We can wait together! Hope this is your month! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, good luck, good luck! I sooo hope this is your month!Click to expand...

Thank you! Can't wait to hear about that first DR. appointment! :) Hopefully, you haven't been having a difficult time with pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> It's probably a sign cause I said that. :)
> This is my first time ttc#1 and it's my second round. This month I'm using bbt & opk's. I'm definitely confused with this whole charting thing only because I had 2 positive opk's then my temp for CD 16 went down. I think it was because I took my temp at 3am instead of the usual 5:30am, I made an adjustment to it but who knows. So, I guess I'm at either dpo 4 or 5. All I can do is wait now. I did notice that I had a different type of ovulation pain this month. I almost felt like a muscle pull/strain around my right bikini line area for a few days and my nipples aren't as sore either but my cm feels more "wet" than last month.
> 
> Btw- i read your journal- love it! FX'd that this is our month :)
> 
> Sounds great! I'll take all the positive hope I can get! I tried temping, but I've given up. I'm just to involved with TTC as it is... DH thinks we should just keep NTNP. But, that drove me wild. I was always thinking I was pregnant. Even before I O'd.
> 
> I'm joining you in the 2ww... As I should be 1dpo tomorrow. Stalk my journal with updates... We can wait together! Hope this is your month! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, good luck, good luck! I sooo hope this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Can't wait to hear about that first DR. appointment! :) Hopefully, you haven't been having a difficult time with pregnancy symptoms! :hugs:Click to expand...

Not too bad. Slight nausea, breast tenderness, constipated.... And everything smells delicious. Lol.


----------



## klallen

Has anyone had aches/pains just below their armpit or just above the bra strap line? Curious to know what that's about.


----------



## Leinzlove

klallen said:


> Has anyone had aches/pains just below their armpit or just above the bra strap line? Curious to know what that's about.

I haven't had that. But, I've heard that its a pregnancy sign! Hope this means :bfp:! Are you testing soon?


----------



## Leinzlove

[/QUOTE]

Not too bad. Slight nausea, breast tenderness, constipated.... And everything smells delicious. Lol.[/QUOTE]

Sweet! I remember the first trimester being the worst. The third was bad to, however you feel the baby move, look pregnant and its almost time to meet your baby!!:happydance:


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey ladies,

I'm about to turn in, but I just thought I'd check up on everybody and update that the end of 18dpo and still no period :) Plus, I am absolutely exhausted. I took a shower and that even wore me out lol. I am starving, but I can't muster up the energy to go get something to eat lol

And my husband isn't feeling well, so he won't go get me anything to eat since we have nothing in the house. The rational side of me wants to be understanding, but the other side of me is getting her feelings hurt. Ugh I'm so emotional. I just want to cry for no real reason. Ugh.

Anyways, I guess I'll just go to sleep :( Goodnight everyone.


----------



## lindsloo

im testing in 30 min...ahhh! just got some clearblue digis!


----------



## Ltoth

lindsloo said:


> im testing in 30 min...ahhh! just got some clearblue digis!



:happydance::happydance::happydance: Im excited to hear about the results! baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Canisa

> im testing in 30 min...ahhh! just got some clearblue digis!

KUP! How late are you?

Hope u get ur BFP:thumbup:


----------



## lindsloo

6 days...but i just got off the nuvaring so really not positive...pretty sure when i ovulated though and had some brown spotting on the 8th and 9th...so we will see! i will keep you all updated, and fxd for all of you!! hugs :)


----------



## Ltoth

lindsloo said:


> 6 days...but i just got off the nuvaring so really not positive...pretty sure when i ovulated though and had some brown spotting on the 8th and 9th...so we will see! i will keep you all updated, and fxd for all of you!! hugs :)

Has it been 30 mins yet!!!! lol im dying to know!:hugs:


----------



## lindsloo

BFN still!! uuugh...i will try FMU in the morning. so frustrating!! i just want an answer!


----------



## lindsloo

thank yall for your support :) you are all GREAT! hugs and baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## PrincessPsych

I Have been stalking this thread for the past week now. Can't get it off my mind. I found out I was pregnant on Oct. 10 2011 and started my miscarriage on Oct. 15.. I have been trying everysince for baby #2. We have BD every other night his whole month & my breasts are kind of sore, and i'm always up veryy late for food lol. Not too mention i'm having to take naps of the day.. I do hope tho everyone gets their BFP's


----------



## Ltoth

lindsloo said:


> BFN still!! uuugh...i will try FMU in the morning. so frustrating!! i just want an answer!

:( There is still hope! :flower:


----------



## lindsloo

princesspsych, so sorry to hear ab your mc. have you tested yet this month?? glad you have joined us!!


----------



## PrincessPsych

No haven't tested any this month, just trying to wait it out. Altho, missing my period wouldn't be a sign for me my first pregnancy I was on my period for 2 months.. The only reason I knew was my breasts lol they were huge!


----------



## lindsloo

Ltoth said:


> lindsloo said:
> 
> 
> BFN still!! uuugh...i will try FMU in the morning. so frustrating!! i just want an answer!
> 
> :( There is still hope! :flower:Click to expand...

thanks girlie!! hopefully tomorrow will bring an answer...whether it be AF or a BFP...im good with either at this point...just want to know!


----------



## lindsloo

PrincessPsych said:


> No haven't tested any this month, just trying to wait it out. Altho, missing my period wouldn't be a sign for me my first pregnancy I was on my period for 2 months.. The only reason I knew was my breasts lol they were huge!

you should test!! every pregnancy is different :) you may get a BFP!!


----------



## PrincessPsych

Yeah, i've been fighting the urge to test. Too afraid of getting a BFN. After loosing the twins, i've been depressed and I don't want to go back.


----------



## Canisa

We are all still waiting and hoping!!! Hope a BFP pleasantly surprises us:winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

lindsloo said:


> BFN still!! uuugh...i will try FMU in the morning. so frustrating!! i just want an answer!

I'm sorry! I was hoping it'd be :bfp:! Maybe there's not enough HCG in your urine yet. A Digi measures 50miu. As other tests are more sensitive. I hope your limbo ends soon. :hugs:



PrincessPsych said:


> Yeah, i've been fighting the urge to test. Too afraid of getting a BFN. After loosing the twins, i've been depressed and I don't want to go back.

Oh, honey I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you see that :bfp:!



Canisa said:


> We are all still waiting and hoping!!! Hope a BFP pleasantly surprises us:winkwink:

I hope you both see it! It definitley could happen. I hope your limbo ends sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## SweetAngel84

Leinzlove said:


> SweetAngel84 said:
> 
> 
> AF due between 17-19.. tested a :bfn: yesterday...
> driving me nuts to test again but waiting a few more days for AF
> lots of
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> to all the wonderful ladies TTC :flower:
> 
> I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away! This month may be the one. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> klallen said:
> 
> 
> 10 days late - tested again this morning BFN but I am staying positive. Has anyone had clumpy cm? I have been having a milky discharge but today it was clumpy. Sorry, TMI but I know you ladies are the ones to ask! Still have cramps and frequenting the bathroom a lot. I am going to try to wait until Saturday to test again. Good luck everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you are staying positive. Limbo is hard! I hope to hear about your :bfp: on Saturday! :) Sorry, don't know anything about clumpy CM. Hope someone else does.Click to expand...



i hope i hope... this will be daddy's welcome home gift when he come's home from Afgh. early Sept. 
im testing in the AM with FMU.... fx fx and :dust: to all


----------



## PrincessPsych

Thank you loads, I hope you get a BFP, you seem to be an awesome person and I bet a wonderful mommy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

SweetAngel84 - That would be a SUPER SWEET gift. Can't wait to hear about your :bfp:! I got a good feeling...:hugs:


----------



## lindsloo

yall are wonderful!! i want out of limbo!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

Leinzlove said:


> SweetAngel84 - That would be a SUPER SWEET gift. Can't wait to hear about your :bfp:! I got a good feeling...:hugs:

Thank you. I do too.. But I hope I don't get my hopes up top high :/ thank you thank you thank you though :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Impossible... Not to get those hopes up! I'm starting the 2ww, and I'm already excited. Nevertheless, hope tomorrow is the morning you see that :bfp:!


----------



## lindsloo

fingers crossed for you guys!!! hugs and hugs!!


----------



## PrincessPsych

I agree with Leinzlove, I wanna see it too lol.


----------



## PrincessPsych

And I hope for you too Leinzlove, you have to keep us updated!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ofcourse, I'll keep you all updated. I've only posted 70+ times in this thread. Haha! Don't you know I get a bit carried away. But, I can't help it. This thread has made me smile and laugh! And a :bfp: in here is so exciting. I get so happy, it's like seeing my own. 

Bring on those :bfp:'s!


----------



## SweetAngel84

PrincessPsych said:


> I agree with Leinzlove, I wanna see it too lol.

Thank you fx and baby :dust: to all :hugs:
I will keep you updated


----------



## SweetAngel84

Tested this Morning with FMU and another :bfn: and still no signs of AF. This is super frustrating :( I'm never this late


----------



## Leinzlove

SweetAngel84... I was hoping to see your :bfp: update. I hate hearing that you are still in limbo. When do you plan to test again? I can understand your frustration.

You aren't out! Hang in there! I hope your limbo ends soon! :hugs:


----------



## teenah99

Had my ultrasound yesterday...Ick! I had it both ways. On my tummy and in my you know what. Double ick! It took a good 45- 1 hour for everything. Unfortunately, I am in another WAITING period, as my doctor has to deliver the results...and with my luck she'll force me to have another appointment, which will likely be 2-4 weeks out! LoL. I work in health care...everyday I work to improve access to care for patients, and I can't even solve my OWN ACCESS ISSUES! Ironic!

Status update:

cd 57 (whoa!) of a typically 31 day cycle. 14 dpo (the second recalculated O) BFN (sooooooooooo negative) today with FMU. No symptoms except for having a COMPLETE meltdown, BITCHY fight with DH last night that was seriously ALL MY FAULT. Like I totally freaked out and treated him horribly. Ugh. The worst part is that I realized I was wrong and felt even worse! Super ugh! Luckily he's a doll and totally forgave me...We even BD'd! Which is super exciting since we aren't really on the same page with it. I have a high drive, he has a low drive...it always has to be on his terms (duh) bc he has the erm..."equipment" required to participate. LoL. 

FX for good results from my ultrasound.


----------



## xautumno

SweetAngel84 said:


> Tested this Morning with FMU and another :bfn: and still no signs of AF. This is super frustrating :( I'm never this late

Don't fret. I know its hard. I was 64 dpo when I finally got my BFP. I tested every week & I was finally about to lose my mind when I got my pleasant surprise. 

Good luck to all you ladies. (I'm a red head, so its extra good!)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

SweetAngel84-That really sucks hope you geet your BFP soon


CD-42 about 7 days late (i actually think im later )
I got excited last night because my BB's were hurting again but now its gone again :(
my temp went up a little more now its where it usually is so I know AF isnt coming today atleast.Ive been on a diet for about 6 months and I was doing good but now Im eating like a piggy and eating things I normally could easily pass on even when not on a diet.I can not wait until monday to test again 
This is really starting to drive me insane


----------



## EMandPATRICK

AF due today... no sign. I had some random cramping the past 5 days, but NOTHING. And of course- BFN. I'm losing my mind. At this point I just want my period to start so I can start trying in my next cycle. 

Sorry.. just needed to vent with women who are having the same issue.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Leinzlove said:


> SweetAngel84... I was hoping to see your :bfp: update. I hate hearing that you are still in limbo. When do you plan to test again? I can understand your frustration.
> 
> You aren't out! Hang in there! I hope your limbo ends soon! :hugs:




xautumno said:


> SweetAngel84 said:
> 
> 
> Tested this Morning with FMU and another :bfn: and still no signs of AF. This is super frustrating :( I'm never this late
> 
> Don't fret. I know its hard. I was 64 dpo when I finally got my BFP. I tested every week & I was finally about to lose my mind when I got my pleasant surprise.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies. (I'm a red head, so its extra good!)Click to expand...




Sweetiebug1 said:


> SweetAngel84-That really sucks hope you geet your BFP soon
> 
> 
> CD-42 about 7 days late (i actually think im later )
> I got excited last night because my BB's were hurting again but now its gone again :(
> my temp went up a little more now its where it usually is so I know AF isnt coming today atleast.Ive been on a diet for about 6 months and I was doing good but now Im eating like a piggy and eating things I normally could easily pass on even when not on a diet.I can not wait until monday to test again
> This is really starting to drive me insane




EMandPATRICK said:


> AF due today... no sign. I had some random cramping the past 5 days, but NOTHING. And of course- BFN. I'm losing my mind. At this point I just want my period to start so I can start trying in my next cycle.
> 
> Sorry.. just needed to vent with women who are having the same issue.


Thank you ladies! this positivity really helps and keeps me thinking good thoughts.. i can't believe some women test with a :bfp: so long after Oing. I'm really hoping I see mine soon.. If I dont get a visit from the wicked :witch: I know I have to be because Ive never missed a period. Unless something else is up :\
@Em. We are all on the same boat..the waiting game is definitely not fun.. but having everyone on here for good support is helpful... :hugs:

lots and lots of baby :dust: to all you beautiful ladies


----------



## lindsloo

so i tested again today with FMU...big fat NOT PREGNANT. then, an hour later, that mean old witch showed up. UGH. maybe now my body is readjusted from bc, fxd for this cycle!!


----------



## Leinzlove

teenah99 said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday...Ick! I had it both ways. On my tummy and in my you know what. Double ick! It took a good 45- 1 hour for everything. Unfortunately, I am in another WAITING period, as my doctor has to deliver the results...and with my luck she'll force me to have another appointment, which will likely be 2-4 weeks out! LoL. I work in health care...everyday I work to improve access to care for patients, and I can't even solve my OWN ACCESS ISSUES! Ironic!
> 
> Status update:
> 
> cd 57 (whoa!) of a typically 31 day cycle. 14 dpo (the second recalculated O) BFN (sooooooooooo negative) today with FMU. No symptoms except for having a COMPLETE meltdown, BITCHY fight with DH last night that was seriously ALL MY FAULT. Like I totally freaked out and treated him horribly. Ugh. The worst part is that I realized I was wrong and felt even worse! Super ugh! Luckily he's a doll and totally forgave me...We even BD'd! Which is super exciting since we aren't really on the same page with it. I have a high drive, he has a low drive...it always has to be on his terms (duh) bc he has the erm..."equipment" required to participate. LoL.
> 
> FX for good results from my ultrasound.

Oh no! I'm glad you went and got the testing. I had testing in September. And my Dr. uses the hospital for all of his high tech stuff. I had urinalysis the same day. But, my ultrasound was scheduled for 2 weeks after. Then I had to have another Dr. appt to find out my results. Did he do a pregnancy test? Blood test? 

I'm glad things are better with DH! Limbo is hard on them too, although they handle it alot better than us women do.

Hang in there! I hope you are out of this frustrating, extended limbo, soon! :hugs:



Sweetiebug1 said:


> SweetAngel84-That really sucks hope you geet your BFP soon
> 
> 
> CD-42 about 7 days late (i actually think im later )
> I got excited last night because my BB's were hurting again but now its gone again :(
> my temp went up a little more now its where it usually is so I know AF isnt coming today atleast.Ive been on a diet for about 6 months and I was doing good but now Im eating like a piggy and eating things I normally could easily pass on even when not on a diet.I can not wait until monday to test again
> This is really starting to drive me insane

Your symptoms sound promising. Don't give up hope! I look forward to hearing about your BFP. I hope limbo ends soon...:hugs:



EMandPATRICK said:


> AF due today... no sign. I had some random cramping the past 5 days, but NOTHING. And of course- BFN. I'm losing my mind. At this point I just want my period to start so I can start trying in my next cycle.
> 
> Sorry.. just needed to vent with women who are having the same issue.

Vent away... I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful reason for staying away. I hope your limbo doesn't last long. :hugs:

*LINDSLOO-*I'm sorry the :witch: got you! I'm glad you are out of limbo, though! I hope this brand new cycle is the one! :hugs:


----------



## treschic81

Well... Blood test was bfn and thyroid is normal. She said we just have to wait it out and took some more blood to test all my other hormone levels. She aslo said an imbalance of hormones could be what's causing all the symptoms. I just wish AF would get here and stop messing with me!:growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

treschic81 said:


> Well... Blood test was bfn and thyroid is normal. She said we just have to wait it out and took some more blood to test all my other hormone levels. She asleep said an imbalance of nominee could be what's causing all the symptoms. I just wish AF would get here and stop messing with me!:growlmad:

I'm sorry you remain in limbo. However, I'm very glad your thyroid is normal. I hope they get it all figured out... SOON! So you can get back to TTC! :hugs:


----------



## klallen

Treschic - Did they do a yes or no blood test or did you have the blood work that tests your hcg levels? My dr. is waiting until I am 6 weeks along so the blood test will be more accurate. I am 11 days late today and they keep telling me that there a plenty of women who don't test positive until they are 6-8 weeks along. So...I'm holding onto that! I go to see the dr. next week and if I go into the 7th week without AF, they will do an ultrasound.


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey everyone,

I was at work, today, so I just caught up on the last few pages. I'm sorry for everyone that found out they aren't pregnant :( I hope you get your :bfp: next cycle!!!

And for those ladies that are still waiting, I'm with you. I am now 19dpo and I was so exhausted at work today. I actually thought I had started my period because I felt my panties getting wet, but it was just loads of CM!

Anyways, I bought some $ Tree tests (can't afford to keep buying the name brand ones) so I'm basically going to test every other day until AF or :bfp: What else can I do?

I hope someone gets a :bfp: soon! That would be so encouraging. I love you ladies a lot. Thanks for the support!

:dust:


----------



## klallen

Hang in there s-dowd. I am 24 dpo and I test every other day! I am sure our BFP's are right around the corner.


----------



## treschic81

klallen said:


> Treschic - Did they do a yes or no blood test or did you have the blood work that tests your hcg levels? My dr. is waiting until I am 6 weeks along so the blood test will be more accurate. I am 11 days late today and they keep telling me that there a plenty of women who don't test positive until they are 6-8 weeks along. So...I'm holding onto that! I go to see the dr. next week and if I go into the 7th week without AF, they will do an ultrasound.

They did a beta test so it should have given the the exact amount. I guess it's technically possible that I somehow skipped my usual O at day 19 (which wouldve been 12/24) and didn't O till Sometime this month. Lola who I think was on this thread had a neg blood test and a pos hpt a week later but I don't know if it was a beta test or not.

*if* for some crazy reason that happened to me, I read that hcg doesn't show in your blood till 8-10 days after conception, so i guess its just depending on when you O. She told me to test again in a week if AF still doesn't show. I don't know when I O'd but that scenario is HIGHLY unlikely, and I'm not stressing it too much anymore. I do still feel very strange and have so many twinges and sensations but I'm thinking it's al just something wacky going on with my hormones. I should get the results of all my hormone levels sometime next week.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, I'd be watching for O. If you didn't for whatever reason O, last cycle. It could be possible that you are O'ing now. And you'll have an egg thats needs to be fertilized. Even women with regular cycles can occassionally have a cycle they didn't ovulate, and miss a period. Can't hurt to watch.

I hope you all end limbo with :bfp:'s! Let limbo end soon. :hugs:


----------



## reneep74859

Well finally after 2 months, AF has arrived and with a vengance!! Phew am I in pain but am glad to be out of limbo and ready to get back at TTC!


----------



## Leinzlove

reneep74859 said:


> Well finally after 2 months, AF has arrived and with a vengance!! Phew am I in pain but am glad to be out of limbo and ready to get back at TTC!

I'm sorry hun, the :witch: arrived! I am so glad you are out of limbo! I hope this brand new cycles brings you those two beautiful lines. :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Might go in the a.m. for a blood pregnancy test if FMU comes up negative. I am really scared the blood will say negative. I sort of just want to ignore it but at the same time I can't.


----------



## Canisa

Tested again yesterday and STARK NEGATIVE:cry:
This is tooo much! why is my body doing this to me:cry::cry:
I have been treating it so well since the last few months...taking prenatals, folic acid, reducing junk food, exercising whenever possible, taking enough sleep...
I can't give my 100% at work coz of this damn limbo:nope:
Oh God! [-o&lt; pls get us all outta this...!!!


----------



## reneep74859

Oh I so understand your limbo pain! I just got AF after not having it since November! I hope your limbo ends soon with a BFP!!


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBean said:


> Might go in the a.m. for a blood pregnancy test if FMU comes up negative. I am really scared the blood will say negative. I sort of just want to ignore it but at the same time I can't.

Yes, it may say negative or it could be :bfp:! However, you either are or aren't. And if you aren't, it would be nice to get to trying again. Either way, you'll find out... and get out of limbo. :hugs:



Canisa said:


> Tested again yesterday and STARK NEGATIVE:cry:
> This is tooo much! why is my body doing this to me:cry::cry:
> I have been treating it so well since the last few months...taking prenatals, folic acid, reducing junk food, exercising whenever possible, taking enough sleep...
> I can't give my 100% at work coz of this damn limbo:nope:
> Oh God! [-o&lt; pls get us all outta this...!!!

Awww... honey! I'm sorry it's so frustrating! You're still in! I hope to be updated with your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

reneep74859 said:


> Well finally after 2 months, AF has arrived and with a vengance!! Phew am I in pain but am glad to be out of limbo and ready to get back at TTC!

Ive missed a period before and i know the pain,hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## drsquid

my period was only a week late but it was sooo much worse than usual. oh and i got an extra week of pms with horrible boob pain etc. i feel for ya


----------



## SweetAngel84

Sorry to all the ladies who had a visit from the wicked :witch:
I am beginning to get a bit emotional. Broke down in tears bc I don't know what to think at this point.. I think a lot has to do eith the fact that my bf is a trillion miles away. 

I've been thinking... And it might seem repetative, but is it possible that I may have ovulated around cd14 or 15 and indeed be pregnant and not be showing bfps? Im really not 100% sure when i Od since i wasnt really attempting n keeping track with temping. I'm so confused as to why I haven't began AF if I'm not... Eeek:wacko:


----------



## treschic81

SweetAngel84 said:


> Sorry to all the ladies who had a visit from the wicked :witch:
> I am beginning to get a bit emotional. Broke down in tears bc I don't know what to think at this point.. I think a lot has to do eith the fact that my bf is a trillion miles away.
> 
> I've been thinking... And it might seem repetative, but is it possible that I may have ovulated around cd14 or 15 and indeed be pregnant and not be showing bfps? Im really not 100% sure when i Od since i wasnt really attempting n keeping track with temping. I'm so confused as to why I haven't began AF if I'm not... Eeek:wacko:


I know how you feel. I'm 13 days late now, never been late before. I had a blood test done Monday and it was neg, but my doc said to take another hpt if AF doesn't show in another week. It's frustrating to have to wonder so long!

It's def possible that you didn't o when you thought. I'd say test once a week till AF gets here. Just try not to go crazy.


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey ladies,

I'm sorry to see so many of my friends still in limbo. :( I'm right here with you. I'm 20 dpo today and I tested negative this morning on a $ tree test. 

I temped this morning and it's still high, so I'm nearing my longest cycle EVER. (If I start tomorrow I'll be tied with the longest and Sunday I'll beat my record... joy)

I'm trying not to be frustrated, but my biggest symptom is total body soreness... even though I haven't done anything. My whole body feels achy... almost like I have the flu. My boobs, hips, legs, and back are the worst. Plus, my skin is more sensitive to every little touch! DH barely bumps me with his elbow and it hurts! Weird, right?

I'm having trouble sleeping because I'm so uncomfortable. My bed feels like a rock. I even have 3 pillows that I strategically place and it's just not cutting it. Anyone else feeling like this/having any other weird symptoms.

Oh and Leinzlove, how is your tww so far?


----------



## teenah99

And...the...results...are...

Normal, normal, normal "smooth and uniform, uterine lining within normal limits of thickness." 

So...this is good! However, it doesn't explain my weird absent AF! 

"AF...where are you?!"

LoL. Weird.

So...I guess, we wait...for nature to do its thing.


:coffee:


----------



## treschic81

S_Dowd said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry to see so many of my friends still in limbo. :( I'm right here with you. I'm 20 dpo today and I tested negative this morning on a $ tree test.
> 
> I temped this morning and it's still high, so I'm nearing my longest cycle EVER. (If I start tomorrow I'll be tied with the longest and Sunday I'll beat my record... joy)
> 
> I'm trying not to be frustrated, but my biggest symptom is total body soreness... even though I haven't done anything. My whole body feels achy... almost like I have the flu. My boobs, hips, legs, and back are the worst. Plus, my skin is more sensitive to every little touch! DH barely bumps me with his elbow and it hurts! Weird, right?
> 
> I'm having trouble sleeping because I'm so uncomfortable. My bed feels like a rock. I even have 3 pillows that I strategically place and it's just not cutting it. Anyone else feeling like this/having any other weird symptoms.
> 
> Oh and Leinzlove, how is your tww so far?

Ok, this is just weird. I'm having the SAME thing. Achy, and super sensitive skin. My boobs don't really hurt, but the skin on them is so sensitive. Like when I take my bra off, my shirt rubbing on them is uncomfortable. 

There has to be something to this, like our hormones are wacky...or we're pg!
I highly doubt I am, but probably a great sign for you!


----------



## butterfly0901

just thought id check in as been stalking this thread, just wanted u ladies to know I have the achey super sensitive all over thing, told oh it's like all my hair folicles hurt when they move or are touched? 

anyway got my fingers crossed that you all leave limbo soon Xxx


----------



## Sweetiebug1

hey ladies hope that achy-ness is a good for you ive heard alot of women get achy legs and stuff so fingers crossed

Im on cd-43 now no more sore boobs :( i guess im kind of achy but mine is more like achy bones maybe i slept wrong .temp still the same 
and i cant tell if im nauseous or not lol i never get sick so im not so sure it feels more like i just drank a gallon of water and its sitting in my chest lol i dont know. had a few cramps other then that I have no symptoms


----------



## natcat86

Well 7 days late and after a lot of BFNs I got my BFP tonight! I'm so happy! And dizzy and nauseous! But I am so pleased! Dont give up hope ladies, its not over until its over!!!! xxx


----------



## SweetAngel84

natcat86 said:


> Well 7 days late and after a lot of BFNs I got my BFP tonight! I'm so happy! And dizzy and nauseous! But I am so pleased! Dont give up hope ladies, its not over until its over!!!! xxx

congrats!!!! :happydance::hugs: :flower:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

natcat86 said:


> Well 7 days late and after a lot of BFNs I got my BFP tonight! I'm so happy! And dizzy and nauseous! But I am so pleased! Dont give up hope ladies, its not over until its over!!!! xxx

SOOOOOOO happy for you


----------



## treschic81

natcat86 said:


> Well 7 days late and after a lot of BFNs I got my BFP tonight! I'm so happy! And dizzy and nauseous! But I am so pleased! Dont give up hope ladies, its not over until its over!!!! xxx

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the new :bfp: in here... natcat86! Have a H&H 9 months! You give us all limbo hope!

To all the ladies remaining in limbo. I'm sorry you haven't seen that :bfp: yet! But, I still have a good feeling that you will. :hugs:

2ww update: Well if you stalk my journal. You will see tracking O was a bit difficult. I thought it was CD 19, but I'm betting it was CD 20. So, I'm going on the later date, making me 1dpo... Very excited about this cycle. But, only one thing to do... Wait! 

You guys are all welcome to stalk me! I do my best not to be judgemental, just good ol me.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

:dust:Hope this is your cycle leinzlove:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! I really wish you could get out of limbo! I still hope this means BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

me too Im testing again monday,I really hope it is a bfp

fX'd for you


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp: in here... natcat86! Have a H&H 9 months! You give us all limbo hope!
> 
> To all the ladies remaining in limbo. I'm sorry you haven't seen that :bfp: yet! But, I still have a good feeling that you will. :hugs:
> 
> 2ww update: Well if you stalk my journal. You will see tracking O was a bit difficult. I thought it was CD 19, but I'm betting it was CD 20. So, I'm going on the later date, making me 1dpo... Very excited about this cycle. But, only one thing to do... Wait!
> 
> You guys are all welcome to stalk me! I do my best not to be judgemental, just good ol me.


Congrats, natcat86!!! 

I'm 12 days late today, and just sore bbs. They've been sore for a while now...like in my armpits. Haven't tested since Wednesday....Will test tomorrow morning. Also started my OPKs this morning just in case I just skipped my period this time around. I don't want to miss the next O! I'm new at this, so I'm temping, too ~ is it necessary for me to do both OPK and Temping?

Leinzlove - I don't know you, but I have a really good feeling about this time around for you!!!! I can't wait to see your happy ending to your TWW!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sweetiebug1 said:


> me too Im testing again monday,I really hope it is a bfp
> 
> fX'd for you

Oh, goody! How do you wait that long? You could see that :bfp: at any moment! I can't wait for you to see those 2 beautiful lines! :hugs:



Mrsdennis6 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp: in here... natcat86! Have a H&H 9 months! You give us all limbo hope!
> 
> To all the ladies remaining in limbo. I'm sorry you haven't seen that :bfp: yet! But, I still have a good feeling that you will. :hugs:
> 
> 2ww update: Well if you stalk my journal. You will see tracking O was a bit difficult. I thought it was CD 19, but I'm betting it was CD 20. So, I'm going on the later date, making me 1dpo... Very excited about this cycle. But, only one thing to do... Wait!
> 
> You guys are all welcome to stalk me! I do my best not to be judgemental, just good ol me.
> 
> 
> Congrats, natcat86!!!
> 
> I'm 12 days late today, and just sore bbs. They've been sore for a while now...like in my armpits. Haven't tested since Wednesday....Will test tomorrow morning. Also started my OPKs this morning just in case I just skipped my period this time around. I don't want to miss the next O! I'm new at this, so I'm temping, too ~ is it necessary for me to do both OPK and Temping?
> 
> Leinzlove - I don't know you, but I have a really good feeling about this time around for you!!!! I can't wait to see your happy ending to your TWW!Click to expand...

YAY! I can't wait to be updated with your :bfp: in the morning! :hugs: Very good thing about using those OPK's! Can't hurt! I gave up on temping as I can't keep at the waking up, same time day thing. I did OPK and observed CM. OPK tells you when O is coming, and temping confirms O.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Imonly waiting so long because Im a cheapo and dont want to by more test i ordered some IC that will be here monday 

Im on CD-44 its still early so nothing new yet but temp went up a little again so I know AF wont be here today


----------



## Mrsdennis6

TESTED with a BIG FAT NEGATIVE this morning on a digital and a BIG FAT NEGATIVE on my OPK. 13 days late today. THIRTEEN, my friends.

I think somewhere along the way I turned into a boy. That's the only explanation I have. Chalking this one up to skipping a period, and going out tonight to relieve some stress. :) Just wish my boobs would stop hurting already!!! I think they missed the memo that we're not pregnant, or ovulating, or on our period.....mmmkuy!


We go to our baby doc again the week of Feb 6th (after my Husband's second SA) so we'll be forced to address my little issue then, anyway!


Can't wait to see your :bfp:s Sweetiebug1 and Leinzlove and all of the other ladies stuck in limbo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treschic81

Day 47 today, 14 days late! Ugh.


----------



## klallen

To the dr. on Mon. to get my blood work done. Hopefully the test results won't take so long. I can't stand the waiting. I am right there with you treschic and mrsdennis, 13 days late. I have had cramping all week. Anyone else? It seems to mostly be on one side and I can't decide if it's cramps or backaches.


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo! I was hoping to hear about some :bfp:'s! I really don't know how you guys are handling this extended limbo! I hope it ends soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

klallen said:


> To the dr. on Mon. to get my blood work done. Hopefully the test results won't take so long. I can't stand the waiting. I am right there with you treschic and mrsdennis, 13 days late. I have had cramping all week. Anyone else? It seems to mostly be on one side and I can't decide if it's cramps or backaches.

Hope the results are good :)
Ive had some cramping nothing major though it comes and goes
last night I did have the type you described it hurt bad but just had to put pressure on it


----------



## SweetAngel84

Update...so another :bfn: this morning with a CB Digi.. I'm really beginning to think I'm not getting a visit from :yellow: :( 
I'm 5 days late on AF... oh this limbo state how i hate thee.. I just want answers... 

hope all you other ladies are having better luck...:hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Leinzlove said:


> Owoooo! I was hoping to hear about some :bfp:'s! I really don't know how you guys are handling this extended limbo! I hope it ends soon. :hugs:

well your in the limbo with us again now:haha: hope yours wont be as long though


----------



## S_Dowd

Hey ladies!!! 21dpo... trying to hold out on testing. I woke up at dawn and my temp was higher than its ever been!!! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one feeling achy. Oh and im exhausted and have TONS of cm!!! I thought my boobs weren't as sore until I took my bra off... then it was OUCH!!! Ive had a headache every day for a week and I'm still starving and bloated. When will this limbo end?????? I want to hear about more :bfp:


----------



## mrsjoannak

1 week late here. I have peed on every stick in a 6 mile radius. All :bfn: with the exception of one stupid blue dye test. :dohh: 
Here is my checklist-
Acne beard is returning... (acne along my jawline ear to ear=acne beard)
weird pulling pain around C- section scar... ligament pains?
Headaches.
TMI ALERT!!!-- I get bad cramps when I poo.
Nausea off and on. 
I can eat breakfast and still be burping it up when I go to bed at night.
new developments as of yesterday- I am craving Lemons like a bad mamma jamma. Not like eating the actual lemon but I squeeze lemon on everything I eat. OMG it is sooooo good. 

Can someone please tell me what is going on!


----------



## missmaddiesue

m


----------



## missmaddiesue

,


----------



## Leinzlove

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Owoooo! I was hoping to hear about some :bfp:'s! I really don't know how you guys are handling this extended limbo! I hope it ends soon. :hugs:
> 
> well your in the limbo with us again now:haha: hope yours wont be as long thoughClick to expand...

Thanks! But, It's not the same kind of limbo. How frustrating, 13+ days late for AF and not knowing either way. And we all thought the 2ww was the crazy part... I was only 4 days late last cycle... and that drove mad enough!

Come on ladies, update with those BFP's! I'm sorry you all have to deal with limbo... :hugs:


----------



## Hoping2012

Woohoo!been so busy the last few days that not had chance come on but just really enjoyed cathing up and reading all the bfp's!!congrats everyone!!wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months 

AF got me in Thursday-12 days late!!never thought I would be so pleased to see the witch!but just so relieved to be out of the limbo and move on to trying again!

To those still in limbo I hope you get your bfp's soon  x


----------



## Anababe

I'm 3 days late now and no sign of AF or BFP. Loads of symptoms but they could all be in my head :wacko:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hoping2012 said:


> Woohoo!been so busy the last few days that not had chance come on but just really enjoyed cathing up and reading all the bfp's!!congrats everyone!!wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months
> 
> AF got me in Thursday-12 days late!!never thought I would be so pleased to see the witch!but just so relieved to be out of the limbo and move on to trying again!
> 
> To those still in limbo I hope you get your bfp's soon x

So sorry AF got you but atleast now you know id be happy to see AF now too



Im on CD 45 now so atleast 10days late 
temp went up more but now all symptoms have went away so now I feel like I wont have a BFP tomorrow

Hope we see some BFP's from you other ladies soon


----------



## TTCBean

Hello ladies. AF is still late for me. CD 38 and about 24 DPO. :( No sign of AF at all. Longest cycle so far since getting off the birth control pill.

I went into the walk-in on Friday for a blood pregnancy test. They refused to do one that day, and only did a urine test. I did it anyway, even though I knew it would be negative (tested before I went in). I have a lab script for a blood pregnancy test this coming Wednesday. I'm really scared. I want it to be positive but at the point I *feel* like it will be negative. The Dr was nice but she also made me feel upset, kept saying "You're only 22, you have time! It will happen when the time is right." "Your eggs are young and fresh! It's not like you're old and need to do it RIGHT NOW" Thing is, my DH and I want more than just 1 kid. We were hoping for at least 3 or more.

If it's negative, I'll have to schedule a Dr's appointment to see what's going on. I want to go onto my next cycle.


----------



## klallen

14 days late and another BFN this morning. Increasing milky cm which is unusual for me. It feels like I am always wet or leaking something. Still using the bathroom about every 40 minutes. Going to the dr. tomorrow for a blood test. Keeping my fingers crossed! Have been feeling around my lower stomach area and noticed it to be quite sore in the middle left area. My back is killing me so much I can't sleep. Hopefully the test results won't take long. I am ready to know what is happening to me! Positive thoughts to everyone who is trying or waiting.


----------



## TTCBean

Goodluck klallan, keep us posted on the results :)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hope you both get answers soon 
Fx'd for you both


----------



## Leinzlove

Hoping2012- I'm sorry the :witch: got you! But, so good the hear you're out of limbo! I hope this brand new cycle brings you those two beautiful lines... :hugs:

Anababe: Our lil girls are close in age. Chloe will be 9 months old on Wednesday. The time flies! Its a good sign AF is late! Can't wait to be updated with your BFP! :hugs:

SweetieBug1: You don't know that you won't see a :bfp: tomorrow. I'm so excited for you! I feel like you will see those two beautiful lines! I wish you were out of the extended two week wait, hun! :hugs:

Kllallen: I'm glad you are getting that blood test! It will be nice getting out of limbo, either way!:hugs: I still think AF has a great reason for staying away. Let's see that :bfp:!

TTCBEAN: How awful for the Dr. to say those things to you! Its your money, they should've honored your request and did the blood test. They don't have any right telling you, why rush! I think you have a right to know why AF isn't showing up! I'm glad you have one scheduled. Hope it yields the result of that :bfp:! And if not I hope you see those beautiful lines. Soon! :hugs:

To everyone else... I hope you see those lines. You can do it! :)


----------



## Mrsdennis6

AF CAME TODAY!!!! Exactly 2 weeks late! I went out and had some fun last night....danced quite a bit...and whaddya know! This morning, the witch showed up!!! I AM SO HAPPY TO BE OUT OF LIMBO and to FINALLY get to start TTC properly!!!! 

I'll start my OPKs back up after the witch leaves (I have long cycles) and hubby has his SA retest on Feb 3rd :) YAY! 

I hope everyone gets out of limbo soon!!! AND Leinzlove, you have been so amazing, I hope so much you get that BFP!!!!

HUGS ALL AROUND! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY! Out of limbo! Sorry the :witch: didn't have a great reason to stay away! I hope this brand new cycle brings you those 2 beautiful lines. :)


----------



## treschic81

Mrsdennis6 said:


> AF CAME TODAY!!!! Exactly 2 weeks late! I went out and had some fun last night....danced quite a bit...and whaddya know! This morning, the witch showed up!!! I AM SO HAPPY TO BE OUT OF LIMBO and to FINALLY get to start TTC properly!!!!
> 
> I'll start my OPKs back up after the witch leaves (I have long cycles) and hubby has his SA retest on Feb 3rd :) YAY!
> 
> I hope everyone gets out of limbo soon!!! AND Leinzlove, you have been so amazing, I hope so much you get that BFP!!!!
> 
> HUGS ALL AROUND! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I never thought I'd be jealous of someone getting AF lol, but seriously I'm happy for you. I'm 15 days late today...hopefully not too far behind you.

Does anyone know, when this happens, being so late, when should I expect to O? Normally for me its day 18 / 19...will it probably be around the same day?? (This is hoping I get AF back one day! <sigh>)


----------



## treschic81

And besides being late FOR NO REASON, to top it off I got strep throat and tonsillitis...ugh, what a month. Why can't AF just get here??


----------



## Mrsdennis6

treschic81 said:


> And besides being late FOR NO REASON, to top it off I got strep throat and tonsillitis...ugh, what a month. Why can't AF just get here??


So not cool, right? It's cruel how she can do that!!! It should be illegal! lol

the hubs and I :sex: yesterday morning and then I went out and danced last night.....I'm thinking that's what forced it to come finally. I am so hoping you get out of limbo soon. That was absolute torture. I will be temping, charting, and using OPKs this cycle (1st cycle TTC properly, YAY) so hopefully I'll know exactly when I O this time and won't be stuck in the dark next month. I just don't think I could take that again! 

We're using Pre-Seed, too. Looking forward to that.


----------



## S_Dowd

Treschic81- sry about your tonsilitis and still being in limbo! The right side of my throat is sore, too, and I feel horrible, today. (Took a 3 hour nap after sleeping all night and still tired)

MrsDennis6- I'm glad and sad for AF showing up! I was hoping for a :bfp:

Well, I'm 22dpo, today and at CD42, it's my longest cycle EVER. My temp was 98.2 the highest, ever, which looks like my chart might be trying to be triphasic. I took a $ tree test this afternoon after not peeing for 6 hrs or so and it was a :bfn: My only consolation is that it wasn't a very sensitive test.

I'm super nauseous right now (prob cuz I'm hungry DH is picking up dinner :) )
My boobs still hurt (esp when I take my bra off)
Super emotional... every time DH or my niece and nephews say or do something sweet I want to cry!
stuffy nose
headaches every day for a week
not breaking out (I always do right before AF)
lots of CM

So there are my symptoms... I'm starting to think that I'm crazy, but I feel so weird. Yesterday, I fell asleep in a recliner that was still upright! This is exhaustion like I've never felt in my life!

Has anybody gotten a BFP? Anybody? Please share. I need some good news right now. Honestly, I don't want to move onto cycle 11. That brings me one cycle closer to being labeled the I-word. And I just can't take that. We can't afford fertility treatments or adoption, so infertility means we will be childless :(

I'm trying to remain optimistic, but I just spent all weekend with my sweet niece and nephews. They are so much fun, and I felt so full of purpose and just so happy helping to take care of them. It's kind of sad to return to my quiet home.


----------



## momoftwomaybe

Hi ladies!

Well I am currently 18 DPO... No signs of AF and got ANOTHER :bfn: untill this morning...Ive been so good the last couple days, just telling myself to stay busy, plus I have been so tired i didnt have much time to think about the fact that I STILL HAVE NO SIGNS OF AF! BUT ALSO STILL NO BFP........ I was so sure that even if I ovulated late or screwed up my dates that AF would be here or I should have a BFP by now... but NOPE! I TESTED THIS MORNING AND GOT A STARK WHITE BFN!!! I even re-read the instructions and spent big bucks on first response! And I peeded in a cup and did the test that way - just to make sure I did it exactly right. I am so upset... I was so freaking sure... last couple days there have been no signs of af and my boobs have continued to hurt, I have been having my crazy ass dreams, emotional, tired... i even got another headache yesterday... These all the signs I have been having and had with my prior prgnancy... so I was really hoping that by today I would have some awnsers.... but no, im really starting to loose my mind... this is so freakin unfair! I just want to know one way or another!!
waiting is the hardest thing I ever had to do!!! urgh!


----------



## PrincessPsych

Well ladies, my breasts are still so tender, and I also have that twinging feeling in my pelvic area. Boyfriend hasn't noticed any changes in my cervix when we BD. So i'm not going to get my hopes up. She'll probably show soon tho, I cried yesterday at work for no apparent reason.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry to hear the :witch: came, ladies. And lots of you are still in limbo.:sad2:


----------



## TTCBean

Well no AF, but this morning I woke up with (TMI warning) a little bit of dark brown blood in my underwear. AF may show her face later on today. I feel some AF-like cramping more (but felt them since about a week before she was due). I hope this is IB... wishful thinking!

Haven't tested in almost 3 days. Not sure if I should POAS or just wait for my blood test on Wednesday.


----------



## teenah99

CD 61...YES...61...of a like clockwork typically 31 day cycle. WTF?! No PCOS (had a Pelvic Ultrasound)...Never been late before. Ugh. Had two positive OPKs this loooong cylce, one on cd 27 and then another on cd43. I swear I would even be happy to see AF right now! 

Oh...BFN on an Answer test yesterday. No symptoms.

:( 

P.S. Congrats to another BFP! It gives me hope. :)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

CD 46 today atleast 11 days late BFN :(
Temp went up again this morning so I know AF wont be here today
a little crampy not much though im super hot and my veins are super bright today walked past a mirror and was like why am I blue other then that nothing

Its nice to not have to go through this alone


----------



## TTCBean

Sweetiebug1 said:


> CD 46 today atleast 11 days late BFN :(
> Temp went up again this morning so I know AF wont be here today
> a little crampy not much though im super hot and my veins are super bright today walked past a mirror and was like why am I blue other then that nothing
> 
> Its nice to not have to go through this alone

I am blue today too! I noticed I can see veins from my hips down my legs, which are usually not there. Really strange!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

TTCBean said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> CD 46 today atleast 11 days late BFN :(
> Temp went up again this morning so I know AF wont be here today
> a little crampy not much though im super hot and my veins are super bright today walked past a mirror and was like why am I blue other then that nothing
> 
> Its nice to not have to go through this alone
> 
> I am blue today too! I noticed I can see veins from my hips down my legs, which are usually not there. Really strange!Click to expand...

Mine are showing everywhere's even my face sooo strange Ill be glad when we have some answers :dust:


----------



## TTCBean

So odd, just a spot or two early in the afternoon but nothing since. I thought AF was going to show but now it doesn't feel like it anymore. I wonder what's going on!

Good luck everyone! So happy I have place to come to like this!


----------



## Leinzlove

COME ON... Please give these wonderful ladies a :bfp:! Or send the :witch:! The 2ww is hard enough, but 4-5 weeks etc. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! :sad2:


----------



## SweetAngel84

Still no AF and another :bfn: today... Already a week late. Came down with horrible stomach flu last night... I'm going to try testing again next week if no AF


----------



## nunu123

hey ladies update. to remind you my AF was due on jan 9 but no show, on the 12th 13 14 i had loads of ewcm which i never have even when ovulating i am usually dry. went to doc on the 17th did a vaginal ultrasound nothing no ovulation no pregnancy, but endumetrium thick not enough to say preg so i took premulute nor 12 tabs two by two for three days and should wait for three or four other days for AF to show, so i did and today is the fourth day after stopping the medicine and still AF no show, went to doc yesterday did an ultrasound nothing, what is going on i can't imagine, i had done a hysterocopy on the 20th of december but doc says that has nothing to do with it. it could be stress bc once she arrives i have to book an hsg which i heard is very painful and am pain intolerent person. so will see will keep you ladies posted i hope at the end i get a bfp or the witch just shows her face i want to start medication and hope to have multiples hahahhah


----------



## treschic81

nunu123 said:


> hey ladies update. to remind you my AF was due on jan 9 but no show, on the 12th 13 14 i had loads of ewcm which i never have even when ovulating i am usually dry. went to doc on the 17th did a vaginal ultrasound nothing no ovulation no pregnancy, but endumetrium thick not enough to say preg so i took premulute nor 12 tabs two by two for three days and should wait for three or four other days for AF to show, so i did and today is the fourth day after stopping the medicine and still AF no show, went to doc yesterday did an ultrasound nothing, what is going on i can't imagine, i had done a hysterocopy on the 20th of december but doc says that has nothing to do with it. it could be stress bc once she arrives i have to book an hsg which i heard is very painful and am pain intolerent person. so will see will keep you ladies posted i hope at the end i get a bfp or the witch just shows her face i want to start medication and hope to have multiples hahahhah

I feel for you. My AF was due jan 7. I haven't had an ultrasound, but had a beta hcg test a week ago yesterday. I haven't tested since then, but I'm going to test once a week till AF gets here starting thurs (10 days after beta test) 
Just in the off chance I O'd super late.

It's so frustrating!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

CD-47 going to test again in a little
Im starting to wonder if i should just count it as a missed period and if im going to O soon
but my temps are still high it dropped a bit this morning but nothing to worry about BB's sore on and off and im super tired but can not sleep 

I really dont know what is going on here 
I feel so bad for you ladies who have been waiting longer then me


----------



## TTCBean

Going in for my blood test soon. Dr. said I should know by tonight if it's positive or negative. Wish me luck. I tested this morning again with a HPT and it was negative (of course, lol).

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck!


----------



## S_Dowd

Good luck TTC Bean! I hope its a :bfp: :dust:

Sweetiebug the vein stuff is weird! Hmmm... And I agree with you... if we were about to O then our temps would be low! The fact that they are high proves we did in fact O this cycle!

I am on CD 24 today. AF was due on jan 12, so I'm 12 days late. Last night DH and I had sex nd afterwards there was a little bloody cm when I wiped. I thought AF was here, but I've checked twice nd there is no more... so I'm waiting it out to see if my wait is over. My temp is still up, so that says I shouldn't start today, but who knows.

I hope everyone gets out of limbo soon.... with :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Good luck TTC Bean! I hope its a :bfp: :dust:

Sweetiebug the vein stuff is weird! Hmmm... And I agree with you... if we were about to O then our temps would be low! The fact that they are high proves we did in fact O this cycle!

I am on CD 24 today. AF was due on jan 12, so I'm 12 days late. Last night DH and I had sex nd afterwards there was a little bloody cm when I wiped. I thought AF was here, but I've checked twice nd there is no more... so I'm waiting it out to see if my wait is over. My temp is still up, so that says I shouldn't start today, but who knows.

I hope everyone gets out of limbo soon.... with :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Just wanted to let you know that this post has given me so much hope! Thank you so much! I am one day late so dpo 15...I am never late and I got 2 faint pink positives yesterday but they only showed up right before the 10 minute mark! I am not sure if they are evaps or not because of the pink but I have never had a pregnancy test take so long to show up! Waiting a few more days to test again.

Just wanted to say that I appreciate this post and it is really helping me get through this crazy 2WW. Babydust to you all!


----------



## teenah99

Today:
cd62 of a typically 31 day cycle...and NO AF...NO BFP...
But....
HOLY EWCM! 

I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Teenah99!!! Yay for EWCM!!! before I ever took bc pills I had it all the time and A LOT of it, but I've been off for over a year and its still nothing like it used to be! So that's great!!!


----------



## natcat86

Hey girls as you know got my BFP on Friday at 6 days late.

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o539/Natalie_Pargetor/bfp.jpg

Before that it had been BFN after BFN, well since then I have had nothing but BFNs! What is going on? The doctor wont give me a blood test only urine and theirs are less sensitive than the ones I've been buying. Still no AF or even spotting. Feeling sick all day and night, massively bloated like any pressure on my waist is so uncomfortable, slight dizziness but not as bad as friday boobs are massive and veiny and growing all the time, fell asleep on them sat night and woke in massive pain. Just so upset, I was so excited on Friday and now back in limbo. 
Should I discount the BFNs and take the positive as true or is 3 days of BFN the bottom line. Has this happened to anyone else and they still had a H&H 9 months with a h&h baby at the end?


----------



## Sweetiebug1

YAAAY congrats Natcat86 very happy for you-oops didnt see what you wrote at the bottom
i would call or go to the hospital because if something is wrong you need to tack care of it soon but you bfp is so bright,have all the test been the same brand?

Good luck TTCbean

S_Dowd Hope you get your bfp soon I know you have to be going crazy with me 

I really really want to believe I am pregnant but this BFN are annoying 
Got another BFN a bit ago cervix is still boobs still hurting sometimes 
Ive been late before,Ive missed a period once but Ive never had sore bb's other then one time one boob hurt for 5 seconds and ive never had my viens show like this or the cramps unless AF comes the next day so why do I now???


----------



## cb1

Hi all

I've been reading through this thread and it's so inspirational! AF was due on Sunday and I've been getting BFN after BFN, but I don't feel premenstral at all.

It sounds like there's loads of us in this extended limbo at the moment, it's great that we can support each other and share our experiences!

Krippy, good luck - those faint pinks sound like potential good news!!

Tenna99 - do you opks or temp? Ewcm is a great sign 

Natcat, I don't really know what to suggest... How sensitive are the tests your using, I've always used the first response ones as they seem to be the most sensitive. Fingers crossed you'll get another positive soon.

I had a bfn this morning with a tesco cheepie, but they had first response back in stock today so I guess I'll be poas again tomorrow!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## teenah99

S_Dowd said:


> Teenah99!!! Yay for EWCM!!! before I ever took bc pills I had it all the time and A LOT of it, but I've been off for over a year and its still nothing like it used to be! So that's great!!!

ME TOO! Before the Pill I would DRIP (gross, TMI, but TRUE) and I didn't think anything of it. After starting the Pill everything changed. Now...I am getting back to normal...I think...EXCEPT for the whole NO AF thing...which is just damn evil! 

cb1 - No I am not temping bc I told myself I would after this cycle ended...IT HAS YET TO END! CD 62! It sucks! Also, I am not using opks right now because I got a positive opk on cd 27 and cd 43! I also had an ultrasound that seemingly ruled out PCOS so I'm confused. I decided to lay off of opks...


----------



## Krippy

Thanks cb1...I hope your late AF is a good sign. It is just so strange because I am never later....Fingers crossed for us both! :)


----------



## SweetAngel84

I haven't tested since yesterday..bfn:) but I had some CM today almost AF like feeling...The last few days i've had dry CM then I suddenly feel this. I've also been slightly nauseous.. but I don't want to rule out the fact that it may be from the stomach bug I had the other night. Then again I was able to eat just fine today. Again I am a week late so I don't really know what else to think right now. I refuse to test until next week if AF still hasn't shown her face. I haven't had any s/s of AF showing up either. 

Anyone else experience anything similar?
What was the turnout BFP or BFN?


----------



## drsquid

Af arrived this am and with a vengeance


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh no hun, I'm sorry the :witch: got you!:hugs: But, I'm very glad your limbo is over! May this brand new cycle bring you your :bfp:!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you everyone for the good luck... :hugs: You're all so kind!!

The dr never called me with the results today. So bummed! I will call her in the afternoon if I don't hear from her by then. I am sooo anxious and scared!!

Feeling pretty moody (poor DH, keep snapping at him for no reason and feeling pretty dumpy about everything) and have had horrible migraines for days now.


----------



## mrsjoannak

AF is 1week and 1day late. I have poas everyday with :bfn: results.

****EDIT*** I have no idea where my brain is. I thought today was Monday because the hubby has been off and went back to work today.

So I am 10 days late.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Another day of limbo :shrug:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

TTCBEAN- keep us updated Fx'd 

Im still in the limbo too
temp went up more today so I know AF wont be here today
but no longer "feel" pregnant

hope we see some bfps soon or af


----------



## treschic81

Hi to all. Well, I'm on CD 51 today and 18 days late. I don't have too many "symptoms" but still don't have any of my usual premenstrual ones. No breakouts, no spotting, none of my usual cramps...well I call them cramps but what I usually feel is intense pressure and throbbing in my pelvic floor. I think its due to the fact that I have 2 kids and those muscles are shot to hell from childbirth :haha:

Yesterday I had quite a few VERY sharp pains in my uterus area, like they would zing me and then be gone. It was enough to stop me in my tracks and say "Ow! wth is that?!" I also, like a lot of us on here have been having a lot of CM. I usually have next to none, and now I'm noticing it all the time on my underwear. 

This has been such a strange month, I just wish I knew what the heck was going on in there! I hate when the dr says "oh, it can happen sometimes for no reason..." There has to be a reason. It may not be serious, but there has to be some reason out of the blue I skip a period!

My next cycle would be due Feb 8th...I'm wondering if I"m going to skip that one too!

Just because I saw 2 ladies on here not test pos till they were 2 months late, I'm going to keep testing once a week, but I know it's very very rare.


----------



## treschic81

Forgot to mention that I've been slightly constipated the past 2 weeks, which is super weird for me...I usually have the opposite problem because I had my gallbladder removed when I was 18. :blush:


----------



## Hoping2012

Hey ladies,glad to see some of you out of limbo as the witch arrived!i know she is evil but at least you can move in to ttc again :) happy bd'ing!


For those still waiting I hope ur out of limbo soon!!

Natcat-ask the doctor again to do a blood test!get a range of different tests and test emu and I hope ur get another bfp!!x


----------



## treschic81

Just got a call from the dr. She told me all my hormone levels are normal, and that my progesterone was low, meaning I haven't ovulated yet...guess I'll be seducing the dh for the next few nights. I guess I'm glad to know I'm "normal" but it's annoying not to know why I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Mrsdennis6

Leinzlove said:


> Oh no hun, I'm sorry the :witch: got you!:hugs: But, I'm very glad your limbo is over! May this brand new cycle bring you your :bfp:!


Leinzlove, how is your TWW going?!?!


----------



## xautumno

treschic81 said:


> Forgot to mention that I've been slightly constipated the past 2 weeks, which is super weird for me...I usually have the opposite problem because I had my gallbladder removed when I was 18. :blush:

That was my first major sign. A week later, I got my BFP.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

CharlieO said:


> Good luck all! x




treschic81 said:


> Hi to all. Well, I'm on CD 51 today and 18 days late. I don't have too many "symptoms" but still don't have any of my usual premenstrual ones. No breakouts, no spotting, none of my usual cramps...well I call them cramps but what I usually feel is intense pressure and throbbing in my pelvic floor. I think its due to the fact that I have 2 kids and those muscles are shot to hell from childbirth :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I had quite a few VERY sharp pains in my uterus area, like they would zing me and then be gone. It was enough to stop me in my tracks and say "Ow! wth is that?!" I also, like a lot of us on here have been having a lot of CM. I usually have next to none, and now I'm noticing it all the time on my underwear.
> 
> This has been such a strange month, I just wish I knew what the heck was going on in there! I hate when the dr says "oh, it can happen sometimes for no reason..." There has to be a reason. It may not be serious, but there has to be some reason out of the blue I skip a period!
> 
> My next cycle would be due Feb 8th...I'm wondering if I"m going to skip that one too!
> 
> Just because I saw 2 ladies on here not test pos till they were 2 months late, I'm going to keep testing once a week, but I know it's very very rare.




It's not that rare hun! The two times when I've been pregnant, (both ended in miscarriages unfortunately) I didn't get a positive result until I was 6-7 weeks pregnant! Some women just get it later!


----------



## klallen

So....24 days late with lots of BFNs and now a negative blood test. They are not ruling out pregnancy until they can do an ultrasound on Monday but I am less positive about it all. Like many of you, I have had all the symptoms (bloating, cramping, gas, headaches, backaches, bbs ache, tired but not sleeping well, acne, very dry skin, and using the bathroom 12 times a day)! It doesn't seem like AF is on her way any time soon. My temp. is still above 98.5 and lots of cm. Strange - it will be nice to finally get some answers soon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hello everyone!! I am currenly 14 dpo despite what my ticker says. My last period was Dec 28th and I'm on a 31 day cycle. 
Symptoms: 
Sore boobs (normal for me before AF but underneath is a bit sore this month) 
Watery CM, usually have creamy and pasty CM
^^ 
Those are about all that I'm experiencing right now! How is everyone's TWW? I hope everyone here gets their BFP!! AHH, hate the tww but have conditioned myself to NOOOT be a POAS addict! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

klallen said:


> So....24 days late with lots of BFNs and now a negative blood test. They are not ruling out pregnancy until they can do an ultrasound on Monday but I am less positive about it all. Like many of you, I have had all the symptoms (bloating, cramping, gas, headaches, backaches, bbs ache, tired but not sleeping well, acne, very dry skin, and using the bathroom 12 times a day)! It doesn't seem like AF is on her way any time soon. My temp. is still above 98.5 and lots of cm. Strange - it will be nice to finally get some answers soon. Good luck everyone!

You sound pregnant to me!! My temps never go above 97 unless I'm ovulating or pregnant!!! Above 98.5 is really high!! Yayy, fx'd for you!!


----------



## natcat86

I got 3 BFPs last night, I must just be one of those folks who doesnt process the HCG properly, there is a very short window when it comes through to my urine I guess. They are getting darker so a good sign! Got a 7 week scan booked for 4th feb, will keep you updated! xxxx


----------



## Sweetiebug1

natcat86 said:


> I got 3 BFPs last night, I must just be one of those folks who doesnt process the HCG properly, there is a very short window when it comes through to my urine I guess. They are getting darker so a good sign! Got a 7 week scan booked for 4th feb, will keep you updated! xxxx


yaaay congrats


----------



## Rose1990

Hi can I join you Laies please :hugs:

I am now on day 9, late for AF
I used a cheap (£1 test) 2 days ago and got a bfn so I am getting the clearblue digital tomorrow and testing, really scared to get a bfp again though. 

Anyone else used clearblue digital?

I have had so many symptoms, not like me at all.... So I just know something is going on... Also had the flu the past week and now Im getting sick and I have rashes starting to appear all over me (not sure what that is :huh: ) 

Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## Krippy

natcat86 said:


> I got 3 BFPs last night, I must just be one of those folks who doesnt process the HCG properly, there is a very short window when it comes through to my urine I guess. They are getting darker so a good sign! Got a 7 week scan booked for 4th feb, will keep you updated! xxxx

That is amazing and hopeful news...I am now 4 days late and am not doing a test until Sunday because of the money I have spent so far! How many dpo are you? Thank you for posting this...You give me so much hope!


----------



## Krippy

mandy_grovie1 said:


> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Good luck all! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to all. Well, I'm on CD 51 today and 18 days late. I don't have too many "symptoms" but still don't have any of my usual premenstrual ones. No breakouts, no spotting, none of my usual cramps...well I call them cramps but what I usually feel is intense pressure and throbbing in my pelvic floor. I think its due to the fact that I have 2 kids and those muscles are shot to hell from childbirth :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I had quite a few VERY sharp pains in my uterus area, like they would zing me and then be gone. It was enough to stop me in my tracks and say "Ow! wth is that?!" I also, like a lot of us on here have been having a lot of CM. I usually have next to none, and now I'm noticing it all the time on my underwear.
> 
> This has been such a strange month, I just wish I knew what the heck was going on in there! I hate when the dr says "oh, it can happen sometimes for no reason..." There has to be a reason. It may not be serious, but there has to be some reason out of the blue I skip a period!
> 
> My next cycle would be due Feb 8th...I'm wondering if I"m going to skip that one too!
> 
> Just because I saw 2 ladies on here not test pos till they were 2 months late, I'm going to keep testing once a week, but I know it's very very rare.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that rare hun! The two times when I've been pregnant, (both ended in miscarriages unfortunately) I didn't get a positive result until I was 6-7 weeks pregnant! Some women just get it later!Click to expand...

Thank you for this...I am going crazy over here. Still no sign whatsoever of AF...4 days late and never late. May have got some faint lines of 14 dpo but they were so close to the 10 min time mark I am not sure if I should even count them. Maybe I ovulated and implanted late? Who knows? Testing again on Sunday!


----------



## treschic81

Well, I tested last night and bfn, but then i realized I have ewcm and my cervix is super high and soft. This is the time I should be ovulating if I had gotten my period when I was supposed to this month. I think I may have just skipped ovulating last month and now might be back on schedule...does anyone know if this is possible?

Either way I'll be making sure our bases are covered!


----------



## TTCBean

Congrats on the BFP cat :)

An update on my situation... the blood results came back negative :cry:. The dr wanted to see me the day I got my results, went well I think. She is testing my hormone levels along with some other things, can't recall them now, I should get the blood results by the end of the week. She also scheduled a pelvic ultrasound for Monday. I've never had one done before - the thought of drinking 32oz of water and holding it is freaking me out. I hope it all goes well. I just want some answers at this point. I'm 15 days late (CD 42). I think she is leaning towards putting me on Clomid or something. I haven't used protection with DH since June 2011 (seriously charting since October 2011). I think she is concerned since I've been having a lot of pain in my ovary area, she sounded sympathetic and made me feel hopeful that she's taking me seriously.

I mentioned my constant headaches the past two weeks (along with stuffy/runny nose). She discovered that I have a horrible sinus infection. :dohh: So I'm on 10 days of antibiotics.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

TTCBEAN-Im so sorry atleast you will be getting answers soon and help if needed 
Hope you only get good news from now on 
What kind of blood test did they give just the one that says yes or no or the one that gives you a number?


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Im on CD-49 like 15 or 16 days late (over 2 weeks late)
temp stil high 
bb's still sore and sensetive sometimes
was so tired yesterday
dizzy and blurred vision
some cramps last night
vieny
moody
blah blah blah
And still a BFN

Im not testing again for a week Im so depressed


----------



## natcat86

Krippy said:


> That is amazing and hopeful news...I am now 4 days late and am not doing a test until Sunday because of the money I have spent so far! How many dpo are you? Thank you for posting this...You give me so much hope!

26dpo today! You aren't out untill :witch: shows up! Glad it gives hope, ttc is hard enough and being late with BFN just adds to it! 

Gl and babydust to you lovely ladies still waiting to see those two lines 

:dust:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Im on CD-49 like 15 or 16 days late (over 2 weeks late)
> temp stil high
> bb's still sore and sensetive sometimes
> was so tired yesterday
> dizzy and blurred vision
> some cramps last night
> vieny
> moody
> blah blah blah
> And still a BFN
> 
> Im not testing again for a week Im so depressed

How high are your temps?


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Krippy said:


> mandy_grovie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieO said:
> 
> 
> Good luck all! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to all. Well, I'm on CD 51 today and 18 days late. I don't have too many "symptoms" but still don't have any of my usual premenstrual ones. No breakouts, no spotting, none of my usual cramps...well I call them cramps but what I usually feel is intense pressure and throbbing in my pelvic floor. I think its due to the fact that I have 2 kids and those muscles are shot to hell from childbirth :haha:
> 
> Yesterday I had quite a few VERY sharp pains in my uterus area, like they would zing me and then be gone. It was enough to stop me in my tracks and say "Ow! wth is that?!" I also, like a lot of us on here have been having a lot of CM. I usually have next to none, and now I'm noticing it all the time on my underwear.
> 
> This has been such a strange month, I just wish I knew what the heck was going on in there! I hate when the dr says "oh, it can happen sometimes for no reason..." There has to be a reason. It may not be serious, but there has to be some reason out of the blue I skip a period!
> 
> My next cycle would be due Feb 8th...I'm wondering if I"m going to skip that one too!
> 
> Just because I saw 2 ladies on here not test pos till they were 2 months late, I'm going to keep testing once a week, but I know it's very very rare.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that rare hun! The two times when I've been pregnant, (both ended in miscarriages unfortunately) I didn't get a positive result until I was 6-7 weeks pregnant! Some women just get it later!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for this...I am going crazy over here. Still no sign whatsoever of AF...4 days late and never late. May have got some faint lines of 14 dpo but they were so close to the 10 min time mark I am not sure if I should even count them. Maybe I ovulated and implanted late? Who knows? Testing again on Sunday!Click to expand...

You might not have ovulated when you thought you did! Late implantation does definitely occur!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

mandy_grovie1 said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> Im on CD-49 like 15 or 16 days late (over 2 weeks late)
> temp stil high
> bb's still sore and sensetive sometimes
> was so tired yesterday
> dizzy and blurred vision
> some cramps last night
> vieny
> moody
> blah blah blah
> And still a BFN
> 
> Im not testing again for a week Im so depressed
> 
> How high are your temps?Click to expand...

well they stayed up where they normally are after Ovulation maybe a bit higher
cp still high too


----------



## Leinzlove

treschic81 said:


> Well, I tested last night and bfn, but then i realized I have ewcm and my cervix is super high and soft. This is the time I should be ovulating if I had gotten my period when I was supposed to this month. I think I may have just skipped ovulating last month and now might be back on schedule...does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Either way I'll be making sure our bases are covered!

Yes! Definitley possible! Way to cover your bases! BD! Let this month be the one! :hugs:


----------



## Rose1990

Anyone here tell there mum there late?....

I got a pretty crappy reaction when I had a M/C off her her line was "It wasn't meant to be & I can do better things with my life" ... told her I was late and I got "I'm not listening, I hope you get you period this weekend" and she hasnt called me back since... feel very isolated.... :cry: I am so sorry to be so down on this thread... Just need some girlies to talk to... cant even chat to my mum


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Rose1990 said:


> Anyone here tell there mum there late?....
> 
> I got a pretty crappy reaction when I had a M/C off her her line was "It wasn't meant to be & I can do better things with my life" ... told her I was late and I got "I'm not listening, I hope you get you period this weekend" and she hasnt called me back since... feel very isolated.... :cry: I am so sorry to be so down on this thread... Just need some girlies to talk to... cant even chat to my mum

Were you born in 1990? That makes you what, 20 or so? Heck, I was already married by then! lol. You are allowed to do whatever you want with your life, as long as you are responsible and know that are fully prepared emotionally and financially to support a child and give them the best life possible, then it's not a bad decision, it's your decision and that's what matters. Your mum will come around at SOME point. After DH& I got married at 19 (we didn't have a formal wedding at first) both of our parents were really upset and told us that we needed to wait until we were finished uni and into careers and out of college. Well, I dropped out of uni, developed my own business and have been extremely successful so there goes to show my parents, who eventually came around after a few months. Your mum loves you so she will come around eventually. Don't get too upset about it right now, if you are pregnant you don't want the baby to be feeling stress or anxiety! Just be happy and try to keep yourself occupied with things you like, movies, music, art, whatever!


----------



## Rose1990

Hey hun, Thanks for replying.

Yeah I was born in 1990, Im 22, been in foster care and stood on my own feet when I was 16, I had to be responsible all my life, which meant I grew up pretty quickly, even when I was in my teens I felt like I was 30 something (sounds ridiculous i know) I have always wanted a family of my own. I'm glad I'm not alone :hugs: If me & my OH had our way we would be married already but we want a lil girl/boy to be there on our big day.

Well done you missy :) You did show them a big lesson, I think parents worry too much, I probaly will do teh same one day though (hope not though) 

I was supposed to start uni this september to do my veterinary course, if I'm pregnant I won't be able to go, I think thats why my mum is so upset. My mum had her first child at 16... theres 7 of us now :haha: I think my mum is trying to live through me, if that makes sense?

Ah thankyou so much! Honestly have calmed me down so much & so did OH with the :hugs: heehee x


----------



## TTCBean

CD44, no AF or anything! I thought I was going to start yesterday. I was getting some heavy CM and cramping/lower back ache. Nadda. I was supposed to hear from the doctor today for the results on my bloods I got on Wednesday. Haven't heard back yet, called and left a message. Monday can't come quick enough, I want this pelvic ultrasound over and done with and to get to some answers! Ugh!


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies, Mind if I join? I have been a little irregular since coming off depo in september. My longest cycle was 36 days but things were getting back to normal, I normally have a typical (or maybe not so typical) 28-29 day cycle.
This cycle however I am now 13 days beyond the latest I have ever been. Almost 2 weeks late and going crazy.

I have taken test and all BFN. The last test I took was 4 days ago and not with FMU as I have given up on having a BFP but still thought I would pee on something for the hell of it lol. I am a cervical checker so what gets me is that I had all the signs of ovulating right on time this cycle but thinking maybe my body just geared up for O and then it didn't happen. Then right when AF should have come my cervix went low and hard so figured that was it then everything changed. My cervix has been high for over a week and closed.

I have only been testing with cheapies, as that is what I had on hand but hubby has decided to bring home of FRER tonight so will test with that in the morning. Not expecting anything but I hate being in limbo. I so want to be pregnant but if not I just want to be able to move on to the next cycle, this limbo thing makes me feel broken like something is wrong with me :(


----------



## Laura617

Rose1990 said:


> Anyone here tell there mum there late?....
> 
> I got a pretty crappy reaction when I had a M/C off her her line was "It wasn't meant to be & I can do better things with my life" ... told her I was late and I got "I'm not listening, I hope you get you period this weekend" and she hasnt called me back since... feel very isolated.... :cry: I am so sorry to be so down on this thread... Just need some girlies to talk to... cant even chat to my mum

I'm so sorry that you got that reaction. It should be a happy and excited time and its the pits when someone is a downer especially a parent who is so supposed to be supportive.

I never tell anyone but DH that I'm late. No one even knows we are trying. My moms thinks we aren't having more kids as I don't like to deal with other peoples opinions on every little things, it drives me crazy.


----------



## Krippy

Just letting you all know...being late is a great sign! Don't give up hope!

I got my first clear positive yesterday morning @ 19 dpo! Keep your heads up and have faith! :)

:cloud9:

I got my :bfp:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

congrat krippy

TTCbean hope they call you first thing monday with something good to say

Im on cd-52 atleast 17 days late
bb's tingley on and off 
im super itchy dont know what thats about lol
having some cramping
temp still ok unless it drops in the morning
cervix high
bfn today

feel like af will just in 2 weeks like i missed a period or something


----------



## Hoping2012

Congrats krippy!!wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Hope3

I was going to wait to see if my period, due on Monday, was late before testing but I couldn't wait so I tested this morning using FRER - BFN :nope:

I really thought this cycle was going to be the one but obviously not.

I'm trying not to get disheartened but I'm 41 and I just feel that my chances are getting slimmer and slimmer with each month that goes by.

The only good thing to come out of today is that my OH said he's going to give up alcohol. He's not a heavy drinker but he's resented me mentioning he should cut down to help us conceive. What convinced him was talking to another guy the other day who said that he and his wife had been trying for ages and nothing, he gave up drinking for 2 weeks then she fell pregnant.

The OH is also taking full advantage of the situation and insisting I wear more sexy lingerie to help things along. Whatever it takes, all I can say is thank goodness for Primark and cheap corsets!


----------



## treschic81

Sweetiebug1 said:


> congrat krippy
> 
> TTCbean hope they call you first thing monday with something good to say
> 
> Im on cd-52 atleast 17 days late
> bb's tingley on and off
> im super itchy dont know what thats about lol
> having some cramping
> temp still ok unless it drops in the morning
> cervix high
> bfn today
> 
> feel like af will just in 2 weeks like i missed a period or something

Maybe you just ovulated! If you don't get AF in a couple of weeks test again, maybe you got pg while you were waiting for AF!... That's my theory for myself, anyway lol. Did you get any O signs lately? I did, so Im hoping I just had a random anovulatory cycle and am back on track. I'm considering myself to have started the TWW over :)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

treschic81 said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> congrat krippy
> 
> TTCbean hope they call you first thing monday with something good to say
> 
> Im on cd-52 atleast 17 days late
> bb's tingley on and off
> im super itchy dont know what thats about lol
> having some cramping
> temp still ok unless it drops in the morning
> cervix high
> bfn today
> 
> feel like af will just in 2 weeks like i missed a period or something
> 
> Maybe you just ovulated! If you don't get AF in a couple of weeks test again, maybe you got pg while you were waiting for AF!... That's my theory for myself, anyway lol. Did you get any O signs lately? I did, so Im hoping I just had a random anovulatory cycle and am back on track. I'm considering myself to have started the TWW over :)Click to expand...

Thats what I was trying to tell myself but my temps have stayed up since when I thought I o'd besides about 10 days ago i think i had a huge dip but i also didnt sleep well woke up every hour so that temp isnt really worth anything so I dont know why my temps are still so high,and havent had any signs of Oing 
put ill just wait 2 more weeks if AF dont show Ill go to the dr

We shall see :shrug:
Hope you will get good new soon


----------



## SweetAngel84

I hope all you ladies TTC get your :bfp: soon 

so I don't know if AF is arriving slowly but surely or if its something else... This AM I went to the bathroom and when I wiped my CM was tinged with brown and lotiony.. Normally when I start AF its not quite like that. Its usually more snotty or chunky (bc of clots) and brown..then by day 2-4 its the normal bright red. 
When I went to the bathroom a bit ago, the CM is barely there..just spotty when I wipe. 
I don't know what it may be?... I haven't tested since thurs. :bfn: 
I've read that it can be late ovulation and therefore late implanation..but I don't see that being totally possible being that we only BDd three days (Dec, 30,31 Jan.1) and havent since (again my LMP was Dec. 18th) so we pretty much BDd during my fertile days... Im still so confused now. If this spotting isnt present tomorrow Im testing again. Regardless Im going to the doc. Monday. ahhh..sorry just need to vent a bit :cry:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

SweetAngel84 said:


> I hope all you ladies TTC get your :bfp: soon
> 
> so I don't know if AF is arriving slowly but surely or if its something else... This AM I went to the bathroom and when I wiped my CM was tinged with brown and lotiony.. Normally when I start AF its not quite like that. Its usually more snotty or chunky (bc of clots) and brown..then by day 2-4 its the normal bright red.
> When I went to the bathroom a bit ago, the CM is barely there..just spotty when I wipe.
> I don't know what it may be?... I haven't tested since thurs. :bfn:
> I've read that it can be late ovulation and therefore late implanation..but I don't see that being totally possible being that we only BDd three days (Dec, 30,31 Jan.1) and havent since (again my LMP was Dec. 18th) so we pretty much BDd during my fertile days... Im still so confused now. If this spotting isnt present tomorrow Im testing again. Regardless Im going to the doc. Monday. ahhh..sorry just need to vent a bit :cry:

Well some people do spot if pregnant,or it could be af atleast if it is you can get out of limbo

I had the same thing kind of right around when AF was due it was just light brown when I wiped a couple of times and that was it

also sometime you will spot when ovulating so maybe you are just now Ovulating

Good luck


----------



## Rose1990

This wait is killing me... starting ot wish AF will show... stuck in limbo at the minute :( .....

Good Luck To You All... I hope Everyone Gets There :bfp:'s x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.


----------



## YouandMe

Do you mind if I join ladies? I am currently 21 days late, I have taken several tests all BFN's...stark white too not even a HINT of a line! :( 
I was so sure of my symptoms too: copious amounts of creamy CM, purple + extra bumpy nipples, headache, runny nose, pinching and pulling 10 dpo...it all seemed to add up and yet no answers still!!:dohh:

I am feeling really down at this point. As if it's not bad enough to not get a BFP but now I'm waiting in limbo for AF to arrive in order to move on? It's so nerve wracking! Holding out hope is getting frustrating too, because I am making sure not to do certain things "in case" I'm pregnant. I just want to cry every time I think about it.

It's wonderful reading so many stories from women who got their BFP so late in the game but it's also a curse because then I think about how that could be me too and it just keeps my mind buzzing!! I am due for my next AF around Feb 8th through the 11th (I average 35 to 38 day cycle) If I miss a SECOND AF then I am making a doctors appointment to find out what's wrong. I feel like my body is letting me down, like I am broken in some way. I hate this feeling. 

Sorry for the rant girls, I swear I am usually more positive than this! It's just a bad night for me:cry:


----------



## xautumno

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.


Yay! Finally!! When was this?! I'm so mad that I missed it!


----------



## treschic81

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! You have been such a help to so many on here with your positive words and outlook. You SO deserve this! Happy &healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## treschic81

YouandMe said:


> Do you mind if I join ladies? I am currently 21 days late, I have taken several tests all BFN's...stark white too not even a HINT of a line! :(
> I was so sure of my symptoms too: copious amounts of creamy CM, purple + extra bumpy nipples, headache, runny nose, pinching and pulling 10 dpo...it all seemed to add up and yet no answers still!!:dohh:
> 
> I am feeling really down at this point. As if it's not bad enough to not get a BFP but now I'm waiting in limbo for AF to arrive in order to move on? It's so nerve wracking! Holding out hope is getting frustrating too, because I am making sure not to do certain things "in case" I'm pregnant. I just want to cry every time I think about it.
> 
> It's wonderful reading so many stories from women who got their BFP so late in the game but it's also a curse because then I think about how that could be me too and it just keeps my mind buzzing!! I am due for my next AF around Feb 8th through the 11th (I average 35 to 38 day cycle) If I miss a SECOND AF then I am making a doctors appointment to find out what's wrong. I feel like my body is letting me down, like I am broken in some way. I hate this feeling.
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls, I swear I am usually more positive than this! It's just a bad night for me:cry:

I know exactly how you feel. We are in the same boat. Today I am 22days late, due for AF on feb 9 or 10. I never got AF that was supposed to start jan 7. The only thing I can say is watch out for ovulation, because I'm pretty sure I just skipped Oing last month and just did or am about to. I got all my signs, and it's about the time I should be if I had gotten AF 1/7. Just keep BDing. And test again next week. If you still miss AF and get bfn then the dr is a good idea. They can check everything out, but it's very possible there's nothing wrong. You may have just skipped Oing last month and could get right back on track!


----------



## TTCBean

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.

Congratulations Leinzlove!!!:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello! I am so pleased to see this thread!! I didn't realise there were so many others in the same situation.

My first Af after coming off the depo was on 18th December, I always used to have a 28 day cycle, and nothing since!! I didn't get any positive OPKS either, but I thought I had tested too late as had symptoms... however nothing at all since. My AF would've been due around 14/15 Jan, and it's now 14 days late. Based on a 28 day cycle my next AF would be due around 11/12th Feb, so technicaly would be O'ing around now for that to work.. but nothing on OPKs!!

I keep testing but keep getting :BFN: but keep thinking I see faint lines... grr. Just want to know either way. Hate being stuck in limbo. Doin OPKs every day too, and nothing. Want :BFP: or if not AF so can start using my CBFM!!


----------



## Leinzlove

xautumno said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.
> 
> 
> Yay! Finally!! When was this?! I'm so mad that I missed it!Click to expand...

Just last night, hun! Didn't miss it at all! :) Thank you!


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.

Yaaahhh! Congratulations! :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## resque07

may i join you ladies. i am 4 days late . i do not temp or use opk so i do not know when i oed or if i did. i have tested everyday since i have been late all bfn.i am having none of my normal pms symptoms.i normally get very sore breast and a breakout on my chin plus crampy in my lower back. the only thing i am having is tender nipples but not all the time and these burning sensations or pinching sensations in my pelvic area and ovary area. thats really about it for me. do you think i should worry about the pinching or burning sensation could it be something serious.


----------



## Hoping2012

Woohoo!!!leinzlove I am sooooooooooo happy for u!wishin u a happy and healthy 9 months!congratulations xx


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Congrats Leinzlove!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks everyone! It is exciting! You are all next! :hugs:

Krippy: Congratulations on your pregnancy, as well. Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

So nervous for my pelvic ultrasound tomorrow! Never had one before so not sure what to expect!


----------



## treschic81

It will prob be internal, but it's no biggie. It's pretty cool to be able to see in there...and hopefully you'll see a lil something extra! Keep us posted!


----------



## SapphireFlame

Can I join in? I'm 13 days late! I thought AF was gonna come on time for sure. I had an achy back and a full crampy feeling. Well, when she didn't show I tested but it was BFN! I've tested three times since then and nothing. On Friday I had some brown spotting and I was sure she was coming but nothing. Last night I had a little red spotting but that stopped right away too!! No spotting at all now. I O'ed on the 3rd. 

I hate the wait and I am making myself crazy. I just want the BFP or AF to start. Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Craigstrome

I'm with you, I ovulated on the 3rd Jan (I think) and was expecting AF around 16th Jan but nothing! I've had lots of CM but had about 4 bfn's. I had a mc in November and waiting 5 weeks to get my AF on 20 Dec 2011. Just want AF to start is she's coming!! So frustrating.


----------



## Craigstrome

I'm with you, I ovulated on the 3rd Jan (I think) and was expecting AF around 16th Jan but nothing! I've had lots of CM but had about 4 bfn's. I had a mc in November and waiting 5 weeks to get my AF on 20 Dec 2011. Just want AF to start if she's coming!! So frustrating.


----------



## TTCBean

Update... the doctor's assistant called and said my blood work came back all with perfectly healthy levels. I am thrilled, but now this opens more windows! Where is my period?! U/S in an hour... maybe this will solve the issue. DH is worried, he doesn't want a semen analysis! Will schedule a Dr's appt for this week to get more info on the blood work, I want the exact numbers and what they tested me for.


----------



## nunu123

nunu123 said:


> hey ladies update. to remind you my AF was due on jan 9 but no show, on the 12th 13 14 i had loads of ewcm which i never have even when ovulating i am usually dry. went to doc on the 17th did a vaginal ultrasound nothing no ovulation no pregnancy, but endumetrium thick not enough to say preg so i took premulute nor 12 tabs two by two for three days and should wait for three or four other days for AF to show, so i did and today is the fourth day after stopping the medicine and still AF no show, went to doc yesterday did an ultrasound nothing, what is going on i can't imagine, i had done a hysterocopy on the 20th of december but doc says that has nothing to do with it. it could be stress bc once she arrives i have to book an hsg which i heard is very painful and am pain intolerent person. so will see will keep you ladies posted i hope at the end i get a bfp or the witch just shows her face i want to start medication and hope to have multiples hahahhah

update, ladies first congrats to the BFPs and also congrats to those who got AF after a long wait so a new cycle can start. I got AF on the 25th of Jan and started medication on the 26th, i was scheduled for hsg tomorrow but it might not work, although I started the meds based on the fact that i have an appointment on the 31st to do the hsg. i hear it is very painful i am hoping i might become pregnant this coming cycle without having to go through the pain. i hope.


----------



## DBZ34

Leinzlove said:


> I'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.


Congrats, Leinzlove!!! H&H 9 months!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## treschic81

Hello all :wave:

To update, I am on CD56. I usually have very regular 32 day cycles. After being thoroughly checked out, I have decided that I did not ovulate last month, and that is why I skipped my period. Around the time when I should've been Oing this month (if I had gotten af Jan 7) I started getting all my physical signs of O. We bd every other day most of the time, so we covered :)

The strange thing (isn't everything strange?? :haha:) is that I had clear EWCM 1/25-26 it got less stretchy on the 27th, then yesterday I had lots of cloudy, yellowish EWCM. Today I have more of the same but A LOT of it. Normally after EWCM, it gets very sticky and then I dry up almost completely.

Have any of you had this type of CM? Also, I started taking a multivitamin and an extra folic acid this week, could this be why?

How is everyone else doing today??


----------



## Sweetiebug1

TTCBean said:


> Update... the doctor's assistant called and said my blood work came back all with perfectly healthy levels. I am thrilled, but now this opens more windows! Where is my period?! U/S in an hour... maybe this will solve the issue. DH is worried, he doesn't want a semen analysis! Will schedule a Dr's appt for this week to get more info on the blood work, I want the exact numbers and what they tested me for.


hope the U/S goes good. Im not sure what all you tested for but you should ask her if she can tell by your levels if you ovulated yet?
Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

treschic81 said:


> Hello all :wave:
> 
> To update, I am on CD56. I usually have very regular 32 day cycles. After being thoroughly checked out, I have decided that I did not ovulate last month, and that is why I skipped my period. Around the time when I should've been Oing this month (if I had gotten af Jan 7) I started getting all my physical signs of O. We bd every other day most of the time, so we covered :)
> 
> The strange thing (isn't everything strange?? :haha:) is that I had clear EWCM 1/25-26 it got less stretchy on the 27th, then yesterday I had lots of cloudy, yellowish EWCM. Today I have more of the same but A LOT of it. Normally after EWCM, it gets very sticky and then I dry up almost completely.
> 
> Have any of you had this type of CM? Also, I started taking a multivitamin and an extra folic acid this week, could this be why?
> 
> How is everyone else doing today??

It could be from your vitimans. Ive never had yellowish EWCM but Im sure it can be normal.How may days do you normaly get EWCM for? Ive read if you have EWCM longer then normal you could have released two eggs?or maybe its Semen?


----------



## treschic81

Sweetiebug1 said:


> treschic81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all :wave:
> 
> To update, I am on CD56. I usually have very regular 32 day cycles. After being thoroughly checked out, I have decided that I did not ovulate last month, and that is why I skipped my period. Around the time when I should've been Oing this month (if I had gotten af Jan 7) I started getting all my physical signs of O. We bd every other day most of the time, so we covered :)
> 
> The strange thing (isn't everything strange?? :haha:) is that I had clear EWCM 1/25-26 it got less stretchy on the 27th, then yesterday I had lots of cloudy, yellowish EWCM. Today I have more of the same but A LOT of it. Normally after EWCM, it gets very sticky and then I dry up almost completely.
> 
> Have any of you had this type of CM? Also, I started taking a multivitamin and an extra folic acid this week, could this be why?
> 
> How is everyone else doing today??
> 
> It could be from your vitimans. Ive never had yellowish EWCM but Im sure it can be normal.How may days do you normaly get EWCM for? Ive read if you have EWCM longer then normal you could have released two eggs?or maybe its Semen?Click to expand...

I normally only get 2-3 days of it...I think maybe the yellow could be from the vitamins, it does def turn my pee yellow! I've just never had the EW consistency for this long. I guess it could possibly be semen, but I've never had it stay in there that long :) Oh well, I guess like everything else, I'll have to just wait it out. At least I'm used to that by now!


----------



## SweetAngel84

*Update:*
Well ladies, I had been having brown spotting since Sat. I went to the docs. today to confirm and rule out pregnancy.. Ironically when I went to the bathroom to give sample to test, it appeared as if AF was really showing her face a little more. So I think its safe to say I am out. I think great amounts of stress and anxiousness contributed to a delay in her arrival. My doctor agreed n also said a rapid weight gain couldve been a major cause (gained 10lbs in the last few months) 
*I think having my honey (boyfriend) out in the sandbox (Afghanistan) could have been another major stress culprit. *
So long story short, I'm out til at least september which is when he returns home for good. 
For all you ladies in limbo and TTC keep positive thoughts and wish you all the best and all :bfp:!! tons and tons and tons of :dust: to you all...
and to all mommys to be... a H&H 9mo. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah... hun! I was rooting for you! I'm sorry! I'm thinking and praying for your boyfriend to stay safe in the sandbox. Also, that when he returns home you get that :bfp: super fast!


----------



## TTCBean

I am supposed to get my u/s results this afternoon. FX!

I thought AF started when I woke up this morning, but no, it was just CM.

I also woke up this morning with horrendous pain in my lower left pelvic area. I almost passed out and felt like getting sick. My DH gave me a Tylenol and after 15ish minutes the pain is mostly gone. We were going to go into the ER but don't know if it's necessary now. I am a little scared, what in world could that be?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

TTCBean - good luck with your u/s results :)

Sweetangel sorry to hear your news :hugs: How long had you been trying before OH went away? I can't imagine my OH being away.. Must be even harder given what he is away doing.

AFM: Still no sign of AF... just done a FRER and BFN, however, discharge is starting to get darker, so here's hoping AF just turns up now!! So frustrated!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

Leinzlove said:


> Ah... hun! I was rooting for you! I'm sorry! I'm thinking and praying for your boyfriend to stay safe in the sandbox. Also, that when he returns home you get that :bfp: super fast!




tinkerbellsie said:


> TTCBean - good luck with your u/s results :)
> 
> Sweetangel sorry to hear your news :hugs: How long had you been trying before OH went away? I can't imagine my OH being away.. Must be even harder given what he is away doing.
> 
> AFM: Still no sign of AF... just done a FRER and BFN, however, discharge is starting to get darker, so here's hoping AF just turns up now!! So frustrated!!


Thank you LeinzLove. Hopefully within a few months of his return we can get into the groove of things. I plan on losing weight so I can assure that my cycles arent thrown off again. hope you have a h&h 9months :hugs:

@Tinkerbellsie. thanks hun. We really hadn't been trying. He was here on leave and when we "tangoed" it was around my fertile period..at least so i thought. but i guess worries and stress just slowed AF down.

I hope you get out of limbo. If AF is arriving, lots of :dust: for you during your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

My story:

I was on the pill and missed my bleed. I did a test every day in the morning for 4 days and nothing, not even a faint line.

I thought, well, it must be something else and made an appointment at the docs. Today I felt really emotional and my boobs were KILLING.

So I did a test and I ended up with five, blatantly positive tests.

I went to the doctors this afternoon and she said its usual for them not to show up for up to a week after you've missed your period. She said mine were all a bit faint cos from what she can tell i'm about 3 weeks(From conception...5 weeks from last period), so very early on.

So heres some hope for you ladies.

Symptoms: 7 DAYS LATE, sore boobs, emotional...thats it!


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks for posting your symptoms and a big congrats!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you. I remembered this thread cos i was googling 'no period, negative test' and I pretty much read through the whole thing before I joined as a member

So I thought you lovely ladies deserved some positive news and hope.

It's a bit of a shock but it's starting to sink in. Just hoping its a sticky!


----------



## TTCBean

Update... dr called yesterday. Said my u/s came back normal except a couple cysts. She said they are normal and nothing to worry about. She said to wait until next month to see if my period comes. If it doesn't, she will refer me to a ob/gyn for further testing/investigation.


----------



## babyfeva

TTCbean- glad to hear everything is ok and i hope AF comes for you soon!


----------



## Mrsdennis6

leinzlove said:


> i'm sorry if you are still in limbo. :hugs: The cycle after my limbo was the one... I just got my :bfp: At 9dpo. Story and symptoms in my ttc journal.

ooooomg! I knew this was your cycle!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## resque07

here i am 8 days late for af, took a stupid blue dye equate hpt and saw thwo lines on two test that was yesterday today bought a dollar tree and .88 cent first signal from walmart both pink dye and bfn clear as day . 8 days late cramping backaches very sensitive teeth boobs are sore on the sides.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

ttcbean-glad everything was normal

today AF finally decided to show up 3 weeks late but glad im out of the limbo


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the support


----------



## Leinzlove

Sweetiebug1 said:


> ttcbean-glad everything was normal
> 
> today AF finally decided to show up 3 weeks late but glad im out of the limbo

Awwww... hun! I really had a good feeling about being updated with your :bfp:! I'm glad though your limbo has ended! And I hope this brand new cycle brings you, those 2 beautiful lines!

Being in limbo sucks! The 2ww is bad enough, without it being extended. :hugs:

Keep in touch! Can't wait for you to join me in the first trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry I was slacking in here with updating the :bfp:'s! Congratulations to Krippy & Unexpected212! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:

To those of you remaining in limbo! :hugs: I'm still holding out hope to be updated with your :bfp:'s!

To those the :witch: got... Don't give up hope! This brand new cycle could be the one. It was for me & Ltoth! :hugs:


----------



## piya

I want to wait with you all friends now. even my BFN today took away my hopes. I am at present on CD36 last 5 cycles 
CD28,CD28,CD28,CD30, CD30.. 
ONE CYCLE aug CD60 got HCG shot on cd45 and was on progeSterone and folic supplements. diagnosed PCO.
earlier 6months, MAR - CD45 had sever UTI, LATER apr,may,june,july-ALL cd30.
NO MEDICATIONS at present, hope AF may show face soon.
I am really depressed by seeing BFN..:dohh::cry::dust:


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies!

I hope that you are all doing well! I've been swamped as usual, and ABSOLUTELY dead tired by the end of the day. 

Status update: DH and I are getting along very well! We totally made up and had a great BD session to seal the deal! LoL. It's cd71 now!!!! Still not AF and I am fairly sure that I O'd yesterday or the day before. I had 6 days worth of EWCM (first time in a long time) and then dried up over the last 3 days, I now have sticky CM. I guess that I am officially in the 2ww for the 3rd time this loooooong cycle. The first and second 2ww's were based on my very positive OPKs and this last one is based on my beautiful EWCM! 


What do you think??


----------



## TTCBean

Today is 22 days late. If AF were to come like normal, I'd have her here on the 8th of Feb.. so I'll wait. I am hoping Decembers AF was just a fluke.

I've been extremely fatigued all day, sore breasts and nausea. Not sure what this. Haven't preg. tested in over a week.


----------



## YouandMe

TTCBean my next AF should begin on February 8th as well! If I miss THIS ONE TOO I am going to the doc for sure. At first I thought it might be a bfp just not showing on the home tests but at this point I am worried!


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe said:


> TTCBean my next AF should begin on February 8th as well! If I miss THIS ONE TOO I am going to the doc for sure. At first I thought it might be a bfp just not showing on the home tests but at this point I am worried!


Keep me updated on your situation! I'm with you, I thought BFP wasn't showing up but with all my testings and going this long I am worried!


----------



## TTCBean

Lets keep this thread alive! How is everyone doing???

My bbs are in so much pain I've had to put on a tight fitting sports bra. They feel really full and heavy. AF is "due" in a couple days so I am crossing my fingers it's pre-menstral symptoms (or pregnancy but I really don't think so).

The ovarian cyst I was diagnosed with last week has been killing me. Excruciating pain on and off, it's always a dull sensation when it's not in loads of pain. This sucks. I am hoping AF comes and takes this cyst away. :(


----------



## YouandMe

Hey there, I agree lets keep this thread going!! 
I woke up this morning and tested another BFN. My symptoms are: extra CM, bumps on nipples, and exhaustion. No other symptoms:nope: AF is due somewhere between Feb 8th through the 11th. I am currently on CD66 and 44DPO (possible o) I keep holding out hope because I was talking to a member on here that had missed 2 periods and was 66dpo and FINALLY got her BFP! 

Honestly I don't care either way! I just want an answer BFP or AF!! If I'm not I have never wished for the witch more in my life! :dohh:

I did start to feel a little crampy this morning and I had a bout of diarrhea last night TMI sorry:blush: but those are total AF symptoms for me so fingers crossed I get my answer by Feb 11th otherwise a doctors visit is in my near future! I just don't know how I feel about them using a med to get my period jump started....is that really healthy? Does anyone know any info about it?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll keep updating with those :bfp:'s! I'll also keep hoping and wishing everyone gets out of limbo soon! :hugs:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

resque07 said:


> here i am 8 days late for af, took a stupid blue dye equate hpt and saw thwo lines on two test that was yesterday today bought a dollar tree and .88 cent first signal from walmart both pink dye and bfn clear as day . 8 days late cramping backaches very sensitive teeth boobs are sore on the sides.

It is so normal to get a BFN on those cheapies. I didn't get a BFP with those ..88 cent cheapies until I was 15 days late on my period and by then I already had all the symptoms (awful nausea, extremely sore bbs) and was sure I was pregnant without even testing. When I had my chemical in July, the blue dye test showed up a faint, faint positive when I was about 3 or 4 days late for AF. If you want an answer and it's within your budget, I suggest you just spend the money on a dependable digital test. Don't waste your time with those cheapies!


----------



## Alie

I was due for AF on 1/28/12, I tested 1/29/12, BFN. I was confused because I had a lot of symptoms. I promised I wouldn't test until a week late for AF...and then when a week came around (2/4/12) I didn't even feel like testing because all my symptoms were gone and I didn't want to see another BFN. 

So I FINALLY got AF today. It's really heavy. I'm just glad I'm out of limbo - on to the next cycle. That was really frustrating, I should be close to ovulating, but now I'm just on day one of my stupid period! Argh. 

This thread has helped me a lot. 

SIGH!


----------



## treschic81

I am super confused...AGAIN. I never got AF that was supposed to come 1/7, so I'm due again tomorrow. I had some pink spotting and one time it was bright red when I wiped, but every time I put a tampon in, when I took it out there was nothing :shrug: 

I haven't tested for over a week, so I guess I'll test tomorrow, but I don't feel like I have any symptoms anymore. If I skip this AF too, my doc is going to want to put me on something to make me get my period, but I hate the idea of that. This really sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck girls!

AF is due on Thursday. I've been getting a ton of creamy CM today. I feel like my period has started so I run to the bathroom, but it's just CM. Is this normal before a period is due?


----------



## Lasandra

Hello ladies my I join?? I also am in limbo... I'm 7 days late took 3 tests all :bfn: I had spotting pink and brown spotting at 7 dpo, which confirmed the hopes of possible pregnancy! But no AF i keep looking put for her but nothing!

I am having soooooo much EWCM which is very different for me when my period starts. I'm usually watery wet and it's not enough to be on my undies... 

The EWCM is giving me hope, I am also constantly running to the bathroom, constipation tmi sry!!! Sore bbs and yesterday I started cramping along with my left side twinges. It was quite cramping and i was feeling sooo sick, I was sure AF was coming today but nothing!! :shrug: :shrug: ladies tell me what ya think??

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Lasandra

TTCBean said:


> Good luck girls!
> 
> AF is due on Thursday. I've been getting a ton of creamy CM today. I feel like my period has started so I run to the bathroom, but it's just CM. Is this normal before a period is due?


I don't think so! People say that you are either dry or have very little wetness to reach the panty... It's sounding good for ya!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Won't be getting any tests or anything to kick start AF again unless it hasn't shown by JUNE!! :cry:


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Hi girls 

Can i join im 6 days late and had 4  

Im going mad, every day i go to bed with my mind set that af will be here in the morning and shes not :/

TMI-the other day when i wiped there was the smallest faintest spot of blood so i tought af would def be here but still nothing.

I keep getting mild cramps but nothing else  

xx*


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe: Did the witch show for you today? Nothing for me yet, hopefully by the end of the day she shows.


----------



## lindsloo

congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP YAY!! update on the past few weeks...i THOUGHT AF was here around jan 20th, but it was very light bleeding that lasted only 2 days. so i figured maybe it is just my body trying to readjust after coming off the nuvaring. then, last week, i was sure that AF was here for real this time. but same thing, just a day of VERY light bleeding. not sure what is going on. ive also been having some right lower abdominal pain recently, i am pretty sure that it is intestinal, and had a CT scan last week, which showed a small amount of pelvic fluid. anyways, i have no idea what is going on with my body! i also did a clear blue digi test last week, and of course, BFN. UGH! thanks for listening girlies :)


----------



## YouandMe

TTCBean said:


> YouandMe: Did the witch show for you today? Nothing for me yet, hopefully by the end of the day she shows.

NOPE and to top it off i felt nauseous this morning! UGH just one more thing to keep me holding on that I could be preggo! If AF doesn't show by the 11th I am making an appointment w/ a doc! :dohh:

Do you know anything/heard anything about the drugs they use to kick start your period? It makes me uncomfortable, it just doesn't seem safe. If I'm not pregnant though I do just want to MOVE ON! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get AF too!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> YouandMe: Did the witch show for you today? Nothing for me yet, hopefully by the end of the day she shows.
> 
> NOPE and to top it off i felt nauseous this morning! UGH just one more thing to keep me holding on that I could be preggo! If AF doesn't show by the 11th I am making an appointment w/ a doc! :dohh:
> 
> Do you know anything/heard anything about the drugs they use to kick start your period? It makes me uncomfortable, it just doesn't seem safe. If I'm not pregnant though I do just want to MOVE ON! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get AF too!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Still no AF for me either. I feel SO down in the dumps today. I am usually not emotional but today I've been crying over such stupid stuff. :nope: I have so many symptoms, AF or BFP... who knows! I took a test with SMU and it was negative. I am with you, if I don't get AF by Saturday I am going to call the dr.

I haven't read about them to be honest. What have you read? I don't like taking unnecessary medications so I am weary. I should do some research today, because it looks like I am going into that direction.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## YouandMe

TTCBean said:


> YouandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> YouandMe: Did the witch show for you today? Nothing for me yet, hopefully by the end of the day she shows.
> 
> NOPE and to top it off i felt nauseous this morning! UGH just one more thing to keep me holding on that I could be preggo! If AF doesn't show by the 11th I am making an appointment w/ a doc! :dohh:
> 
> Do you know anything/heard anything about the drugs they use to kick start your period? It makes me uncomfortable, it just doesn't seem safe. If I'm not pregnant though I do just want to MOVE ON! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get AF too!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Still no AF for me either. I feel SO down in the dumps today. I am usually not emotional but today I've been crying over such stupid stuff. :nope: I have so many symptoms, AF or BFP... who knows! I took a test with SMU and it was negative. I am with you, if I don't get AF by Saturday I am going to call the dr.
> 
> I haven't read about them to be honest. What have you read? I don't like taking unnecessary medications so I am weary. I should do some research today, because it looks like I am going into that direction.
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't read anything either, it's just that I feel like you do "unnecessary medications" make me uncomfortable. I would much rather just let mother nature take her course ya know? I will be seeing a new ob/gyn for the first time once I go so that makes me nervous too. :blush:

It's a long story but the gist of it is that my last ob/gyn was extremely rude and unprofessional when I told her I wanted to get off my BC. So this new doctor won't know anything about me and I will have to explain the whole TTC journey thus far and I am so nervous about that for some reason?!

ANYWHO, I am rambling! I will try and do some research for us too on the medication topic as far as jump starting AF and get back to you also! Hey, it's nice having a buddy in the same situation! Hang in there girl!:hugs: Keep me posted!!!


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> YouandMe: Did the witch show for you today? Nothing for me yet, hopefully by the end of the day she shows.
> 
> NOPE and to top it off i felt nauseous this morning! UGH just one more thing to keep me holding on that I could be preggo! If AF doesn't show by the 11th I am making an appointment w/ a doc! :dohh:
> 
> Do you know anything/heard anything about the drugs they use to kick start your period? It makes me uncomfortable, it just doesn't seem safe. If I'm not pregnant though I do just want to MOVE ON! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to get AF too!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Still no AF for me either. I feel SO down in the dumps today. I am usually not emotional but today I've been crying over such stupid stuff. :nope: I have so many symptoms, AF or BFP... who knows! I took a test with SMU and it was negative. I am with you, if I don't get AF by Saturday I am going to call the dr.
> 
> I haven't read about them to be honest. What have you read? I don't like taking unnecessary medications so I am weary. I should do some research today, because it looks like I am going into that direction.
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't read anything either, it's just that I feel like you do "unnecessary medications" make me uncomfortable. I would much rather just let mother nature take her course ya know? I will be seeing a new ob/gyn for the first time once I go so that makes me nervous too. :blush:
> 
> It's a long story but the gist of it is that my last ob/gyn was extremely rude and unprofessional when I told her I wanted to get off my BC. So this new doctor won't know anything about me and I will have to explain the whole TTC journey thus far and I am so nervous about that for some reason?!
> 
> ANYWHO, I am rambling! I will try and do some research for us too on the medication topic as far as jump starting AF and get back to you also! Hey, it's nice having a buddy in the same situation! Hang in there girl!:hugs: Keep me posted!!!Click to expand...


Good luck with your new ob/gyn! When I initially went off bcp in June my doctor at the time was really rude about it. I didn't have a period for some months and she told me she wanted to put me BACK on bcp even though I told her we're TTC. Well, needless to say, I found a new doctor. Not worth putting up with health care professionals that don't care! First time dr appointments are stressful! I was worried about seeing my new doctor, answering all the questions, etc, but she made me feel comfortable and I feel glad because she feels like a great fit!

I did some research of something called Vitex agnus-castus, apparently it's supposed to help regulate your periods. It's tempting... so I ordered a bottle off Amazon but don't know if I'll take it yet. It's all a little confusing. If I don't get AF this week I'll mention Vitex to my doctor to see if she has more information on it. At the same time, it can take weeks/months for it to work, so an actual medication from the drs might be better... I read some about Provera but haven't really uncovered much, just potential symptoms and the like.

I'm rambling now ... :) Hope you're well, good luck. I agree, it is nice having someone in the same situation :hugs:


----------



## VSubasic

Hey Ladies can I join? I am 1 Day late...I got a smiley on 1/25 and 1/26 and BD'd on 1/23, 1/25 and 1/26. I usually would have some spotting leading to AF, but nothing. I have been dry, but I have noticed some watery discharge. I also have had cramping for the past week which is unusual for me...I am taking the cramps as a symptom and hoping its a good sign. I test on 2/7 and got a BFN and told myself I wont test till 2/10...I cant wait to test tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi ladies hold on in there the horrid extend two week wait!am hoping it means bfp's for you all!x


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh! Called my dr and she isn't available until March, and I have a yearly then anyway! That is so frustrating. She mentioned at one of my appts. referring me to an obgyn so I mentioned that to the receptionist. She's going to get the dr to set that up, hopefully the obgyn has an opening WAY before March. Like next week. :(

RAAAAAHHHH. <-- that is my frustration with my body.


----------



## YouandMe

March?? That is crazy! I'm sorry you are going through this awful wait too! *big hugs* are being sent your way!!

WELL today is the day I was waiting for February 11 and NO AF still. *sigh* I really don't want to go to a new doctor right now and explain all this. I think I will spend the weekend researching doctors and make a call on Monday!

WHAT is going on with our bodies?? I spend half my time scared to death that something is wrong with me, and then the other half of the time I am symptom spotting like crazy!!


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe said:


> March?? That is crazy! I'm sorry you are going through this awful wait too! *big hugs* are being sent your way!!
> 
> WELL today is the day I was waiting for February 11 and NO AF still. *sigh* I really don't want to go to a new doctor right now and explain all this. I think I will spend the weekend researching doctors and make a call on Monday!
> 
> WHAT is going on with our bodies?? I spend half my time scared to death that something is wrong with me, and then the other half of the time I am symptom spotting like crazy!!

I do too, I get so scared, then I symptom spot... but I think I just do it because I hope so bad. I doubt I'm pregnant at this point. :(

On top of all this, my body is doing some gross things I've never experienced before and I can't find answers ANYWHERE. I made a thread about it -- maybe someone in this topic knows ... I've been having sickly sweet CM since yesterday afternoon. It's just clear and there is a whole truck load of it. :wacko:

AND a "friend" on FB just announced she is having her 4th baby, her 3rd one is not even a year old yet. What saddens me, mean to say, she shouldn't be making so many!! Seems like she barely takes care of her current ones. She smokes and drinks heavily. :(


----------



## YouandMe

TTCBean said:


> YouandMe said:
> 
> 
> March?? That is crazy! I'm sorry you are going through this awful wait too! *big hugs* are being sent your way!!
> 
> WELL today is the day I was waiting for February 11 and NO AF still. *sigh* I really don't want to go to a new doctor right now and explain all this. I think I will spend the weekend researching doctors and make a call on Monday!
> 
> WHAT is going on with our bodies?? I spend half my time scared to death that something is wrong with me, and then the other half of the time I am symptom spotting like crazy!!
> 
> I do too, I get so scared, then I symptom spot... but I think I just do it because I hope so bad. I doubt I'm pregnant at this point. :(
> 
> On top of all this, my body is doing some gross things I've never experienced before and I can't find answers ANYWHERE. I made a thread about it -- maybe someone in this topic knows ... I've been having sickly sweet CM since yesterday afternoon. It's just clear and there is a whole truck load of it. :wacko:
> 
> AND a "friend" on FB just announced she is having her 4th baby, her 3rd one is not even a year old yet. What saddens me, mean to say, she shouldn't be making so many!! Seems like she barely takes care of her current ones. She smokes and drinks heavily. :(Click to expand...


HAHAHA are we the same person?? I just had a "friend" on FB announce her 4th baby and she too is not the ideal or most "fit" parent either! It's the worst, FB is so bad for getting me down about not being preggo yet! :nope:

I keep telling myself AF is going to show, but that might just be me not wanting to head to a doctor just yet... UGH I really hate this! Sorry I can't help more with your symptom...I just google for hours at a time on things like that...really it's an obsession! LOL :haha: damn you google and web md!!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Hello everyone!
Hope you don't mind if I join!
I'm 10 days late today got a bfn when I was 2 days late and every other cycle I go crazy doing pregnancy tests! So this time I'm trying to wait till I'm two weeks late to do another. Waiting is so hard though! Af has been regular to the day for the last 6 cycles at least! But not this time! I have some symptoms but trying not to talk myself into thinking i have more lol. I also don't have my usual af symptoms so that's hopeful!
I have some cramps almost everyday but different to af and i have been constipated! 
Fingers crossed for bfps for everyone!


----------



## EliteArmyWife

Hi ladies,I am one of the bfp in this forum.I've been reading back a few pages and see most of you are down and confused losing hope and doubtful.I'm here to let you know I went through some very similar things last month. Here is my story.....I had my first depo shot in Aug.... had a mensus in Sept and then lost it for Oct and Nov. I didn't go back for a second shot by the end of November.... most women have tremendous hassle in regaining af within 4 -6 months following the injection. By Dec 15th I had af til the 20th. I did not pay too much mind to what days I bd'd as the nurse said my body would take some time to regulate cycles.I do know I bd'd the 26th and Jan 7th(1 other time unsure of)af was due for me Jan 12th. I started having cramping(severe)by Jan 4th and began testing all Brno.I knew something was up and figured af would arrive early.well about 2-3 days before she was due for arrival cramping stopped....well the 12th came and went and I tested everyday up until the 17th with bfn's..... I felt lost and hopeless and was sure my body was at war with me .... the 18th hubby gave me a digital and said last one and no more...well that afternoon I took it and got my Bro.7days late. Had my first ultrasound over a week ago when I should have been 7weeks going by my last af only to find out I was 5weeks 6days.... therefore I had very late ovulation (for my 28day cycle) and still hadn't gotten a bfp until implantation occurred (can take up to 10 days after ovulation) now depending on when you ovulate I had clear stretchy cm 3 different times before af was due. Yet didn't get pregnant during those times. Keep your head up.stay positive and whatever you do keep faith when all signs say your not pregnant but you know somethingis different.(your body) you will find out one way or another.....best wishes and babydist to you all who so longingly desire this:)-Jessa


----------



## YouandMe

Tinkerbelle22 of course you can join! Waiting while trying not to convince yourself one way or another is the hardest part! Especially once you have missed 2 periods (like me!) I am longing for an answer, doesn't matter which one! AF or BFP! Preferably the BFP! haha I have a list of doctors to pick from and will be making a call Monday though! Wish me luck on finding a wonderful doctor because my last one was awful! 

EliteArmyWife, thanks for the info!! It's always nice to hear from others who were so later and still ended up with a BFP. I have days where I am convinced I am pregnant, I just "feel" like I am. Then the very next day all the doubts creep in again. Oh well, only time and doctors visit will tell!!


----------



## TTCBean

Blah! Been spotting dark brown all day, I have horrible AF cramps but no AF. My body seriously hates me!


----------



## lindsloo

TTCBean said:


> Blah! Been spotting dark brown all day, I have horrible AF cramps but no AF. My body seriously hates me!

me too ttcbean!! i havent had a normal AF in 2 months now...so frustrated :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

lindsloo said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Blah! Been spotting dark brown all day, I have horrible AF cramps but no AF. My body seriously hates me!
> 
> me too ttcbean!! i havent had a normal AF in 2 months now...so frustrated :wacko:Click to expand...

I haven't had AF since Dec 21st! Let me know is she shows.. FX for you!


----------



## lindsloo

TTCBean said:


> lindsloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Blah! Been spotting dark brown all day, I have horrible AF cramps but no AF. My body seriously hates me!
> 
> me too ttcbean!! i havent had a normal AF in 2 months now...so frustrated :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had AF since Dec 21st! Let me know is she shows.. FX for you!Click to expand...

my last one was dec 16th! its terrible, isnt it? ive spotted a couple of times between then and now but that is it. FXd for you too!!


----------



## greenblue

Hi I'm new here. I'm also waiting for af or bfn. I'm on day 32 of what normally is 28 days. bfn this morning. Its also my 1st round of clomid and I also started taking baby aspirin. This waiting is so stressful


----------



## YouandMe

Still not a single sign of AF no cramping, spotting NOTHING. And to make matters worse I carefully researched the new ob/gyn I wanted to go to for a week straight...called them up and she is booked solid through August!! So now here I am, 2 cycles missed, BFN after BFN and unsure what to do! I guess back to the drawing board to look at back up doctors!! My last period was December 2. We Started TTC in January, a month later and no more chances for now!?! I'm so tired of this! :( I have been regular my whole life and the moment I want to have a baby BAM! This happens! :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

YouandMe said:


> Still not a single sign of AF no cramping, spotting NOTHING. And to make matters worse I carefully researched the new ob/gyn I wanted to go to for a week straight...called them up and she is booked solid through August!! So now here I am, 2 cycles missed, BFN after BFN and unsure what to do! I guess back to the drawing board to look at back up doctors!! My last period was December 2. We Started TTC in January, a month later and no more chances for now!?! I'm so tired of this! :( I have been regular my whole life and the moment I want to have a baby BAM! This happens! :(

Aww I know exactly how you feel. Only "natural" AF Dec 18th, and nothing since. On day 61.. and about million BFNS and negative O Sticks :cry: Oh and no help until June. I am considering spending our small amount of savings on going private!! All the best with your search xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry to hear ladies, that there are lots of you remaining in limbo. :hugs: I check in often... But, when you see your :bfp:! Please message me, so I can update this thread!


----------



## cb1

Sorry, hadn't got round to updating this thread. Finally got a faint bfp 4 days after AF was due. Had a scan this morning, and whilst LMP would put me at 8+3 scan measured 7+2. my cycle used to be regular as clockwork, but it just goes to show that even with a regular cycle I ov'd late that month!

Good luck everyone, hope you get your bfps soon xx


----------



## Leinzlove

cb1 said:


> Sorry, hadn't got round to updating this thread. Finally got a faint bfp 4 days after AF was due. Had a scan this morning, and whilst LMP would put me at 8+3 scan measured 7+2. my cycle used to be regular as clockwork, but it just goes to show that even with a regular cycle I ov'd late that month!
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope you get your bfps soon xx

YAYAY! :bfp: in here!!! So exciting! And we are due at about the same time! So happy for you! Congrats! Please stalk my PG journal... This is also my second baby and DD is a month older than your Little one!

DON'T GIVE UP LADIES! 9 :bfp:s in here! It is possible to be late, :bfn: and be pregnant!!!! :hugs:


----------



## YouandMe

No news ladies, but I am FINALLY getting in to see a doctor tomorrow at 2:30 so wish we luck! Fingers crossed for a BFP!!! 

I just hope there isn't any issues, I'm nervous about my thyroid at this point. Trying to think happy thoughts!!!


----------



## TTCBean

YouandMe said:


> No news ladies, but I am FINALLY getting in to see a doctor tomorrow at 2:30 so wish we luck! Fingers crossed for a BFP!!!
> 
> I just hope there isn't any issues, I'm nervous about my thyroid at this point. Trying to think happy thoughts!!!

GOOD LUCK to you!!! Fingers crossed. Been thinking about you, wondering how you're doing! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## YouandMe

Ok girls, NO NEWS FOR 2 WHOLE DAYS but the doctor went really well! They ran lots of blood work for me including a thyroid one, also both a blood and urine pregnancy test. Now I play the waiting game! It feels so so so so good to know that I finally went and should get some answers soon even if they aren't the ones I want to hear! I will update you all ASAP! :)


----------



## YouandMe

BFN, and my thyroid test came back negative as well. They did find I have some issues with my LDL and white blood cells...so I need to get back on my diet full force and I will be going back in for more blood work in 3 months. As far as my non existent period? She said give it a couple months because she thinks it is stress, if it doesn't show then she will be referring me to someone. *sigh* Not at all what I want to hear right now but at least I got the blood work done and I know for a FACT I'm not pregnant. 

My SO is desperately looking for more hours at work or find another job, we are planning a wedding in under 7 months, and he and I have been biting each other's heads off lately so yeah...I guess I could see why it could just be stress. Thanks for all the support girls. I guess now I need to get on track with the right diet and learn to relax a little....


----------



## babyfeva

youandme- wishing you the best. I think the best remedy is to "try" and relax and enjoy planning your wedding. Everything will fall into place for you. :)


----------



## babysiew

I am 32 yrs old. Mother of 1 son. I am TTC for 1 yr for my 2nd child. Recently I was presribed with clomid. Egg mature to be 20mm on 17/3 and Doctor asked to intercourse on 18/3 and 19/3. Counting from 18/3, assuming if my ovulation happened on that day, I will be at my 16 dpo. I tested three times and its all BFN. I am so sad. MY AF is not here yet. I have bad cramps like period on 14dpo and 15 dpo. I tot my AF is coming but it did not. What shld I do? I am so confused with all the signs and symptoms.


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't give up hope! You aren't out unless the :witch: shows her ugly face. I'm hoping she doesn't. When do you plan on seeing your Dr. again? Maybe see the Dr. and get a blood test. Try to stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## babysiew

Leinzlove said:


> Don't give up hope! You aren't out unless the :witch: shows her ugly face. I'm hoping she doesn't. When do you plan on seeing your Dr. again? Maybe see the Dr. and get a blood test. Try to stay positive! :hugs:

Thanks Leinz. I m tempted to go for a blood test but I am afraid that the doctor will shoo shoo me away haha... I m trying my very best to stay positive. It is so hard not to think abt it and not to stress about it. Most ppl said I am stress thats why my AF is not here yet. I am so sad.


----------



## lindsloo

well, im back. AF late, 5 days late, BFN...UUUGH!! why why whyyyyy:dohh::nope:


----------



## Unexpected212

Mine was 7 days late before I got a VERY VERY Faint positive, barely there, now look where I am!! Lol, so don't give up hope x


----------



## lindsloo

thank you unexpected:flower: i just went to the dollar tree and got a few cheapies...im just so frustrated, this whole process is so stressful :nope:


----------



## Wantabump3

I don't know if anyone is on here anymore but I love this thread and really think it should keep going. Here's what's happening to me right now.

I am normally a 28 day cycle but I am now 3days late so it makes me wonder if I may have ovulated late. I will list some of my symptoms (I'm not sure which dpo I had each symptom but this is in the order they came). the first I started noticing was cramping, a lot like af cramps except milder. Then I got to feeling a wierd fluttering in my abdomen, which lasted 2 days off and on. I also got moody several days throughout so far. A little nauseous at times. And noticed yesterday that my bra is leaving marks on my bbs, like my bra has gotten too tight all of a sudden. I am tired some throughout the day but the when I lay down its like I can't go to sleep. And I haven't been sleeping good at night (which is so not like me) usually once I get to sleep I'm out! My cramping has been off and on since a week ago. It comes and goes. Oh and one more thing is my hips and legs were aching soooo bad a day or two and I also have a varicose vein on my right leg and I've never had it to hurt so bad. It was excruciating!! So right now I'm just waiting on an answer. What do y'all think about my symptoms? 

Oh as far as cm goes...I haven't had any. I have been feeling wet and it keeps making me feel like Ive started. Ugh. 

And if your wondering if I've tested I did they day before af was due and it was negative so I was wanting to give it till at least Friday before I test again.
Sorry so long!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds very promising to me, hun! I think Friday's going to bring your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabump3

Leinzlove said:


> Sounds very promising to me, hun! I think Friday's going to bring your BFP! :hugs:

Thank you so much! :winkwink: I sure do hope so. This thread is awesome. I just came across it tonight and read all 62 pages. Thank you for starting this thread! I will update when I "hopefully" get a bfp.


----------



## AmyLouise89

Im very very late & all kinds of symptoms. On CD 61..going for another urine test today..last hpt at home was saturday with BFN :( so frustrating!


----------



## Wantabump3

AmyLouise89 said:


> Im very very late & all kinds of symptoms. On CD 61..going for another urine test today..last hpt at home was saturday with BFN :( so frustrating!

I hope you get good news! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Im cramping a little on & off..been pretty gassy so could be from that..gonna go test in a bit.


----------



## Wantabump3

Well af showed up a few hours ago. So here we go again! Ugh. Cd1 is here.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wantabump3 said:


> Well af showed up a few hours ago. So here we go again! Ugh. Cd1 is here.

Sorry the ugly :witch: showed her face. I'm glad you are out of limbo, though. I hope this brand new cycle brings you your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Negative urine at health department & still no AF..guess we will see if she shows in morning or not..I keep feeling "wet" down there & thinking AF shown up but when I check..NOTHING!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, Amy, I'm sorry to hear of the BFN! I hope your limbo ends soon. :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Just checking in!! Keep positive ladies. Took ages for a faint line to show up for me and now here I am!


----------



## Ready4thebun

Unexpected212 said:


> Just checking in!! Keep positive ladies. Took ages for a faint line to show up for me and now here I am!

Congratulations. How long did it take for BFP? What were your symptoms?


----------



## Ck3152

Can I join you ladies? AF is two weeks late..tested at one week late and again today and BFN :cry: never realised how emotionally draining this ttc business is! As much as i dont want AF to show, id rather her show so we can get onto the next cycle of trying! Sooo frustrating! No pre AF symptoms so really dont know whats going on!


----------



## Unexpected212

Ready4thebun said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in!! Keep positive ladies. Took ages for a faint line to show up for me and now here I am!
> 
> Congratulations. How long did it take for BFP? What were your symptoms?Click to expand...

My period was due around 23rd January,tested on like 24th, 25th, 26th. Nothing. And this was with really sensetive tests. My pregnancy wasn't planned but I'd never missed a period before and was convinced I was pregnant! I just felt it, sore boobs and being overly emotional were my symptoms, and a lot of cramping.

Wasnt until the morning of I think...the 31st of January that i got a VERY faint line and then got it confirmed by the docs.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away. :hugs:


----------



## kealz194

Hiya ladies! I have been crawling the internet in search of posts like these as i am late too and hoping im still in for a bfp! My dd is 14months and was a lovely suprise and was conceived 1st time... We have been ttc #2.but with no avail....:( i was either due on 8th or 11th aug... But nothing. Thought af was gonna show on11th as had awful cramps. Was upset took some tablets and went to bed. Next morning nothing. I have some creamy yellow discharge(sorrt tmi) and.feel slighty tender a sicky... Im so confused!
Baby dust to.all and congrats to all with bfps x


----------



## SweetAngel84

My bf and I have been talking/dating since about May. We became official July 20. We were NTNP and BAM... :bfp: (2 of them actually) when I took a test yesterday morning. I have so many different ranges of emotions..excited, shocked, nervous, anxious... Funny thing is my bf first words when I told him the news.. "I KNEW IT". lol We are waiting a few weeks to break the news out to family and friends.. I am a first time mommy and don't even know where to begin :wacko: 
Congrats to all the new mommies to be.. wishing you a happy and healthy 
pregnancy! :yellow: 
Ladies who are patiently waiting, know that there is hope when you least expect it... lots of :dust: to you all...


----------



## Ali33

Wow I just used my whole work day reading all 60+ pages! LoL.. Happy to see that some of you still got a BFP late. I was due Aug 8th and still a no show. Have had regular 31 day cycles since March and only 2 days late once in a year. Took a test Sunday morning and got a very faint bfp, took one this afternoon and BFN. :( So many symptoms, constipation probably being the most unusual.. Hoping it ends with a BFP. Been trying for 9 months, not sure how much more I can take..


----------



## kealz194

Well im 6days late and have had bfn up till now... Had one test left thought id give a try. And there it was. PREGNANT. Cannot believe its happxened! Good luck to u.ladies waiting for a bfp it will happen 4u x


----------



## Ali33

kealz194 said:


> Well im 6days late and have had bfn up till now... Had one test left thought id give a try. And there it was. PREGNANT. Cannot believe its happxened! Good luck to u.ladies waiting for a bfp it will happen 4u x

That's awesome! Congrats, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats SweetAngel & Kealz194! Have a H&H 9 months! :wohoo:

Ali33: You're next! I'm hoping the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for keeping her ugly face away. :)


----------



## Ali33

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats SweetAngel & Kealz194! Have a H&H 9 months! :wohoo:
> 
> Ali33: You're next! I'm hoping the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for keeping her ugly face away. :)

I hope so! I am so emotional today, got teary reading this! Going to test tomorrow and I am so scared!!!


----------



## Tammy012

Tomorrow I will be two weeks late and I tested the day my period was supposed to show and it was negative but I haven't tested again lol I am too afraid that if I test now and it's negative then all hope goes out the window. So I am going to test at 3 weeks late and if it's negative and I miss my next period it will be off to the Docs! The symptoms I am having are sore nips the past week and a half, constipation, moody, and occasional back aches but extremely mild and it's only if I am working or something... but those could all also be PMS but idk haha I just hope this week goes by fast and AF doesn't show and I take the test and it's positive! That is my hope teehee


----------



## Leinzlove

Tammy, I hope you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Ali33

Good luck Tammy! I am tempted to wait and see if I get morning sickness before I test lol


----------



## Tammy012

Ohhh yeah if I get morning sickness then I will be getting a test immediately lol So either 3 weeks late, or a BIG pregnancy symptom like vomiting... which ever comes first :) I just don't want to rely on the little bitty symptoms that can go either way.


----------



## Ali33

Yeah I hear you there. I have some cramping on the sides, kinda like O pains but no AF pains. TmI but I have been constipated as hell for weeks it seems like. I am 10 days late today. If I'm not I want the witch to come so I can start over!!!


----------



## Tammy012

The witch showed her face yesterday morning! I'm glad I decided to wait until 3 weeks late instead of spending 14 dollars on a pregnancy test and then end up having AF the next day :p Keep us updated


----------



## Ali33

Oh no! Well at least you can try again. I'm still in limbo lol.. BFN on Saturday. Blah.. lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face Tammy! :hugs: I hope this brand new cycle is the one. :hugs:

Ali: I wish your limbo would end one way or another. Preferablly with your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## Ali33

I wish too! LoL.. I made a Dr appt but can't get in till Sept 12. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I hate that it seems like forever before a Dr. can get you in. :hugs:


----------



## Ali33

Well if I am preggo I would be about 9 weeks so they should be able to see it on an u/s lol..


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! I wonder what's going on! I hope you get answers soon. Some women don't get BFP's the whole pg. But, thats rare. :hugs:


----------



## Ali33

Yeah I know it is rare. I haven't been stressing or anything so no clue why it will be late. My temps are staying up too which is weird. I am exercising, BDing, just about everything to try and get her to show up lol...


----------



## Pinkcasi

I dont know how old this thread is but can i join please?

I am on CD37, really not sure if or when i Ov'd as i dont chart, but i got BFN's on CD31, 35 and again this morning 37, i have been feeling like AF is coming on and off for the last week, feeling emotional, gasy and crampy and have had Creamy CM but no sign of AF at all not even a spot! today i feel really nauseous, but it might all be pscyo sematic (sp)

I dont really know how long my cycles are as i was on the pill for many years, came off the pill earlier this year and fell pregnant on my 2nd cycle i had a missed miscarriage in Aug, in sept my cycle was 23 days and oct it was 29, it's not many to gather an average but im thinking that 37 is too many but i really dont know.
I didnt' really have any symptoms when i was pregnant before, a little nauseous now and again but no actualy MS and no sore boobs to speak of, just peeing a lot that was the give away apparently that how people at work guessed, i dont know if im peeing a lot now really.

Im so concerned i wanted to know by today as im due to go out drinking with some friends later today and am concerned about drinking if there's a chance im pregnant, Im going to take another HPT on Mon morning if AF doens't come over the weekend and i have a drs appointment Mon afternoon, it was supposed to be a preconception appt (even though we've been trying for 3 months since the MC) but if No BFP or AF will be asking for a blood test.


----------



## Leinzlove

Pinkcasi: Yeah, this thread is old. I created it awhile back. Good news is there were 9 BFPS... that came late after discouraging BFN's. I hope this is the case with you. :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I to suffered a MMC in March. It was complete devastation. It's hard for me to believe that my rainbow is due next month.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks for the reply, so happy for you I noticed throughout the thread that you were so very supportive and positive for everyone else you deserve to get a little of the good luck too. :happydance: and it does make me feel better to know that it could still be a possibility for me I'm now on cd 39 and counting.
I realise my dr's appt is next mon not this one so by then I'll be on cd47 and by then if I don't have a bfp or an af then I'll be concerned. :shrug:

All the best to you


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you won't be in limbo that long, hun! And that you are about to be updated with your rainbow BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just thought I'd let you no aunt flow arrived this morning, :cry:l I shouldn't be surprised really but I stupidly convinced myself that I was actually pregnant right down to the sore boobs and back pain.
Still at least now I know and we can try again this cycle for our new year rainbow.
Good luck to you you got a month to go right, bet you can't wait now, really happy for you :happydance:
All the best xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, hun. I'm sorry the ugly :witch: showed her face. I'm glad though that you are out of limbo and the next cycle is the one. :hugs:

Thanks so much for your kind words. I'm due next month, can't believe it.


----------

